# Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga



## Anglerdemo (23. Februar 2017)

*Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund 
Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*​
Hallo zusammen,
wir möchten uns gerne vorstellen und Euch ein paar mehr Infos zu der Anglerdemo geben.

  Als erstes möchten wir an dieser Stelle dem Anglerboard für die Unterstützung und für die Möglichkeit danken, dieses Forum als einen Anlaufpunkt für die Anglerdemo zur Verfügung zu stellen!

  Die Idee zu dieser Demo bekamen wir bereits im letzten Jahr. In einer lebhaften Diskussion im Internet zum Thema „Baglimit“ fiel irgendwann der Satz „Zur Not sperre ich den Fehmarnbelt“.

  Dieser eine Satz war der Startschuss! Als ich ein paar Tage später diesen Beitrag zum wiederholten Male las, fragte ich mich, warum eigentlich nicht. Zum damaligen Zeitpunkt gab es viele persönliche Gespräche, Beiträge in Social Medien und Anglerforen zu immer neuen Einschränkungen für Angler. Auf Angelkuttern war es das bestimmende Thema- das Baglimit ab 2017. 

  Was ich jedoch vollständig vermisste, waren Stimmen der Angler gegen dieses Baglimit. Nichts, absolut nichts war in den Medien zu lesen oder zu hören. Die Statements aus Politik und Wissenschaft waren auf allen Kanälen und in sämtlichen Medien zu vernehmen. Der einheitliche Tenor war recht deutlich, nämlich, dass wir Angler ja mittlerweile mindestens genauso viele Dorsche aus der westlichen Ostsee entnehmen würden, wie die Berufsfischer. Verschwiegen wurde dabei, dass unsere Fänge seit vielen Jahren relativ konstant waren, die der Berufsfischer hingegen noch vor wenigen Jahren deutlich höher. So lagen die Anlandemengen für Dorsch vor knapp 10 Jahren nur in Schleswig-Holstein auf etwa dem jetzigen Niveau der gesamten westlichen Ostsee! Damals hat man auf die guten Managementpläne verwiesen und konnte die Quoten für die westliche Ostsee sogar um knapp 10% anheben. Und heute sollen wir Angler die Schuld an der Misere haben? Nein, das konnte und wollte ich in der Öffentlichkeit so nicht stehen lassen. Ich wollte mich als Meeresangler zukünftig nicht  im Freundeskreis dafür rechtfertigen und entschuldigen müssen, dass ich im Jahr ein paar Dorsche fange und mit meiner Familie verzehre. Ich beschloss für mich, etwas zu unternehmen. Also begann ich Kontakte zu knüpfen. Diverse Telefongespräche habe ich geführt und viele, viele Emails geschrieben. Viele Abende und Wochenenden gingen für die Vorbereitung drauf. Da ich mich zu dem Zeitpunkt schon länger mit der Politik und Wissenschaft zu dem Thema ausgetauscht hatte, verfügte ich mittlerweile über ein kleines, privates Netzwerk. Es gab ja bereits die Initiative „Gegen Angelverbote in den AWZ“. Das waren dann die entscheidenden Kontakte. 

Die Entwicklungsgesellschaft Ostholstein nahm die Vorstellung einer Anglerdemo sehr positiv auf. Ich hatte mit dem Verband der Bäder- und Hochseeangelschiffe e.V. zudem einen starken Partner gefunden. Von dieser Initiative gab es sofort Begeisterung. 

  Grundsätzlich schlug mir für meine Idee mit der Demo von vielen Begeisterung entgegen, von anderen hingegen Skepsis oder gar Ablehnung. 

  Im Netz haben wir dann Interessierte gesucht und gefunden. Wir haben uns ausgetauscht und es wurden Treffen vereinbart und durchgeführt. Details wurden besprochen, Ziele formuliert und Aufgaben verteilt. Und ein sinnvoller Termin musste her. Es wurde die Landtagswahl in S-H ins Auge gefasst, doch es kam der Vorschlag, die Demo in Verbindung mit der Fishing Masters Show am 22. April durchzuführen. Es wurde Kontakt mit dem Veranstalter aufgenommen und die Zusage erfolgte sofort! Der JAHR TOP SPECIAL Verlag unterstützt unsere Aktion!

  Nächtelang wurden vom Organisationsteam Mails verschickt und um weitere Unterstützung geworben. So konnte ein namhafter Angelgerätehersteller für die Aktion gewonnen werden, Angelfachgeschäfte, Bootsvermieter, Hafenmeister und die Tourismusbranche aus der stark betroffenen Region Ostholstein sagten Ihre Unterstützung zu. 

So wurde die Demo beim Innenministerium angemeldet. Das die Entscheidung zur Demo richtig war, stellten wir fest, als wir freudig im Internet verkündet haben, dass die Demo startet. 

Dieser Beitrag wurde von Fehmarn-Angler auf Facebook veröffentlicht und in kürzester Zeit verbreitete sich die Nachricht von der Demo. Das hat und natürlich zusätzlich motiviert!

  Wir befragten andere Angler nach ihren Meinungen und Vorstellungen. Welche Forderungen sollte man bei dieser Demo stellen? Durfte mal als Angler überhaupt Forderungen stellen? Fragen die wir mit anderen Anglern diskutierten. Wir hatten ein klares Ziel vor Augen. Wir wollten möglichst viele Angler für unsere Aktion gewinnen. Wir wollten die Basis vertreten, nämlich die Angler, die wirklich noch am oder auf dem Wasser unterwegs sind! 

Unser Ziel war es für den Spinn- und Brandungsangler genauso einzustehen wie für die Boots- oder Kutterangler. Also war relativ schnell klar, dass eine Erhöhung des Mindestmaßes die Küstenangler benachteiligen würde. Eine generelle Schonzeit wäre tödlich für den Tourismus und die Kutterbetriebe. 

Somit stand das Motto fest „Keine Einschränkungen für Angler!“ Natürlich hört sich das erst einmal so an, als wäre uns der Dorschbestand egal oder Naturschutzgebiete sollten für alle zu jeder Zeit zu befahren sein. Aber dem ist definitiv nicht so! Die Kutterkapitäne sind doch auch in 5 oder 10 Jahren noch auf Dorschangler angewiesen. Der Tourismus lebt auch von Naturschutz. Wir wollen doch nur ein Ende der anglerfeindlichen Politik! Uns ist Naturschutz wichtig!

  Warum sollen wir nicht in den AWZ angeln dürfen, wenn dort Tanker fahren, Tunnel gebaut werden dürfen oder Rammarbeiten für Windparks stattfinden? Da fällt uns nur eine Begründung ein- man will uns Angler kleinkriegen. Wie lange werden wir von Naturschutzverbänden schon in der Öffentlichkeit angeprangert, häufig mit einer entsprechenden Polemik dahinter. Was in den AWZ dann möglich ist, gilt dann möglicherweise zukünftig auch ohne zusätzliche Begründungen und Argumentationen für viele andere Gebiete in der Ostsee. Das wäre das Ende der Meeresangelei, nicht nur der Dorschangelei. Das sollte sich jeder Meeresangler vor Augen führen, wenn er meint, er könne ja in Zukunft auch noch Plattfische oder Meerforellen fangen. 

  Klar kann man ein Baglimit akzeptieren, aber unter den jetzigen Voraussetzungen? Das Baglimit nützt lediglich den Fischern, Schwerpunkt den ausländischen Kuttern. Hört sich hart an, ist aber an der Quotenverteilung leicht abzulesen. Wir machen unseren Tourismus und unsere Angelbetriebe kaputt, damit Kutter aus den Anrainerstaaten unsere Bestände abfischen? Dadurch ist ja auch keine Besserung der Dorschbestände zu erwarten. Das Baglimit ist weder für die Bestände noch für uns Angler hilfreich. Es ist in seiner jetzigen Form schlicht sinnlos. Dafür müssen wir Angler gemeinsam einstehen.

  Was für uns vom Organisationsteam dann völlig überraschend kam, waren Anfragen von Berufsfischern, die unsere Aktion gerne stützen möchten! Denn auch für die Berufsfischer sind Verbote in den AWZ oder ein Baglimit für Angler nicht nachzuvollziehen. So möchte man uns gegen „anglerfeindliche Politik“ helfen und ein breites Bündnis stellen. Mit denen kämpfen wir um die Dorsche im Rahmen der Quotenverteilung und die Jungs springen für uns in die Bresche? 

Neben einem großen DANKE an dieser Stelle, sollte jeder das als Zeichen einer verfehlten Fischereipolitik erkennen.

  Aktuell sind wir dabei, eine Mitfahrbörse zu erstellen. Dieses gilt für Boote und Kutter wie natürlich auch für die Anreise nach Fehmarn.

  Eine Liste der Unterstützer folgt zeitnah im Rahmen einer weiteren Pressemitteilung.

  Für Eure Unterstützung und Euer Interesse bedanken wir uns im Voraus!

  Wir stehen Euch ab sofort hier oder unter anglerdemo@online.de für Anregungen und Fragen aber natürlich auch für Kritik zur Verfügung. 

Anmeldungen zur Demo bitte auch an die o.g. Mailadresse.

  Ein Hinweis noch in eigener Sache. Wir machen das alles in unser Freizeit, haben einen Job und Familie. Falls Dinge nicht sofort beantwortet werden können, habt bitte Nachsicht und Geduld!


  Euer Orga Team!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo gegen die anglerfeindliche Politik*

Herzlich willkommen ans Orgateam der Anglerdemo.

Wir werden euch und Demo unterstützen, so gut wir können.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Selbstverständlich dabei!


----------



## Wegberger (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Hallo Angeldemo,

Hut ab und viel Erfolg!



> Neben einem großen DANKE an dieser Stelle, sollte jeder das als Zeichen einer verfehlten Fischereipolitik erkennen.


Lasst euch bloss nicht einlullen und nennt Ross & Reiter, wer denn Mist auf der Anglervertretungsebene verbockt hat. Und seit wachsam, wer jetzt auf eure tolle Aktion aufspringen möchte.


----------



## Lubina (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Ich bin auch dabei - auf dem Boot eines Angelkumpels ab Großenbrode! #6


----------



## Anglerdemo (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Hallo Bastido,

vielen Dank für Deine Unterstützung am 22. April.

Bitte melde Dich unter anglerdemo@online.de an, gerne mit dem Hinweis "Bootsplatz" gesucht.

Wir schaffen verschiedene Mitfahrmöglichkeiten, u.a. auf den Kuttern (die werden alle voll besetzt) sowie mit den Bootsvermietern vor Ort. 

Manche Kleinbootfahrer haben uns bereits freie Plätze gemeldet. 

Wir freuen uns natürlich über weitere Meldungen über freie Mitfahrgelegenheiten auf Booten, gerne auch unter der bekannten Mailadresse.

Wir können nicht versprechen, dass wir jeden am 22. April auf einem Boot oder Kutter unterbringen können, aber wird werden alles tun, um möglichst viele Angler an Bord zu holen.


----------



## gründler (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Bei ruhiger See passen da auch 10.000 Schlauchis rauf und nen Schlauchi passt in jeden Kofferraum.... ^^


----------



## Anglerdemo (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Angeldemo,
> 
> Hut ab und viel Erfolg!
> 
> Lasst euch bloss nicht einlullen und nennt Ross & Reiter, wer denn Mist auf der Anglervertretungsebene verbockt hat. Und seit wachsam, wer jetzt auf eure tolle Aktion aufspringen möchte.



Danke! Es geht uns nicht um Schuldzuweisungen. Ich glaube es ist weitreichend bekannt, was und warum manche Dinge so sind wie sie sind. Wir möchten einfach zeigen, dass es eine Grenze gibt und diese bereits überschritten wurde. Geht die Politik noch einen Schritt weiter, stürzt eine ganze Region sehr tief. Das wollen wir nicht zulassen!

Das Orgateam steht fest und wir stehen geschlossen für die Aktion und unserem Ziel "Keine Einschränkungen für Angler". Von Anglern für Angler gemacht .

Wir benötigen zwar noch (finanzielle) Unterstützung, aber wir sind auch hier in vielen Gesprächen und sehr zuversichtlich.


----------



## Wegberger (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Hallo Angeldemo,



> Es geht uns nicht um Schuldzuweisungen.


hier möchte ich aber noch einmal kurz einhaken (und dann bin ich auch ruhig):

Worum soll es denn gehen ? Das unsere Probleme vom Himmel gefallen sind ? Wenn ihr ein Zeichen setzen wollt und eine angelentferntere Zielgruppe ansprechen wollt ... dann muss aus meiner Sichtweise schon die Geschichte ganz erzählt werden.

Für die weitreichende Bekanntheit innerhalb der eigenständig denkenden Angelschaft habt ihr recht .... aber für diese Zielgruppe muss man auch kein Zeichen setzen.

Wir stehen bis zum Hals in der Gülle und keiner ist Schuld ausser der böse Platzhalter "Politik" ist hier aus meiner Sicht - dem tollen Grundgedanken und dem großen Zuspruch aus der Szene - zu kurz gesprungen.

Gerne würde ich euch auch mit einer Spende sponsorn ..... aber jetzt warte ich erst mal ab welche Böcke ggf. jetzt zu Gärtnern gemacht werden.

Ich habe keine Lust 1000km zu fahren 2 Übernachtungen zu zahlen - um dann die Verbändler im Presselicht heucheln zu sehen - die den Mist unterstützt haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Gerne würde ich euch auch mit einer Spende sponsorn ..... aber jetzt warte ich erst mal ab welche Böcke ggf. jetzt zu Gärtnern gemacht werden.
> 
> Ich habe keine Lust 1000km zu fahren 2 Übernachtungen zu zahlen - um dann die Verbändler im Presselicht heucheln zu sehen - die den Mist unterstützt haben.



Ich will Anglerdemo nicht vorgreifen, kann Dich aber beruhigen.

Es ist klasse, wenn jetzt auch möglichst Verbände auf den Zug aufspringen und für die Demo werben oder selber kommen wollen..

Es hat aber seinen guten Grund, dass die nicht in die Orga um Angler, Kutter, Touristik etc. involviert bzw. da vertreten waren/sind....

Soll ja ein Erfolg werden für Angler und das Angeln.


----------



## Raubwels (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Hi,
die Idee finde ich super, und ich werde auch versuchen auchdabei zu sein da ich zu der Zeit dort Urlaubmache! Danke für die Organisation.
Ist die Demo den nur auf den Booten und Kutter?

Wichtig finde ich nur das es um den Schutz der Dorsche geht:m und nicht um eine umverteilung der Fangquoten#d.

Ich hoffe es werden sich dann viele beteiligen.

MFG
Raubwels


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Es geht vor allem zuerst um die Angelverbote in den AWZ wie Fehmarnbelt - da darfste gar nicht mehr Angeln, nicht nur keinen Dorsch!!

Ölbohren, ja, Fischerei ja, Angeln nein....

Gibt auch in Burgstaaken Reden, Podiumsdiskussionen etc.
Aber die sind ja erst am organisieren. 

Orgateam Anglerdemo wird da sicher im Laufe der Tage hier dazu mehr sagen können.


----------



## Anglerdemo (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Worum soll es denn gehen ? Das unsere Probleme vom Himmel gefallen sind ? Wenn ihr ein Zeichen setzen wollt und eine angelentferntere Zielgruppe ansprechen wollt ... dann muss aus meiner Sichtweise schon die Geschichte ganz erzählt werden.



Guten Morgen Wegberger,

natürlich werden wir die Geschichte vollständig erzählen, jedoch ohne Schuldzuweisungen. Was jeder einzelne dann "zwischen den Zeilen" entnehmen wird- darauf haben wir keinen Einfluss.

Es geht uns in erster Linie um eine verfehlte EU Fischereipolitik! Dieses möchten wir öffentlich klarstellen. Das ein Angelverbot in den AWZ in keinster Weise zu rechtfertigen ist sowie ein Baglimit unter den jetzigen Voraussetzungen völlig verfehlt ist. 

Wir können immer nur wieder darauf hinweisen, dass ein Baglimit nicht dem Dorschbestand hilft und ein Angelverbot in den AWZ auf alle anderen Natura 2000 Gebiete ohne auswändige weitere Argumentation und Prüfung erweitert werden kann. 



Raubwels schrieb:


> Hi,
> die Idee finde ich super,



Danke, wir auch 



Raubwels schrieb:


> Ist die Demo den nur auf den Booten und Kutter?


 Nein, der Bootskonvoi ist nur der Höhepunkt. Beginnen werden wir mit einer Podiumsdiskussion auf der Fishing Master Show. Hier versuchen wir gerade interessante Gesprächspartner zu gewinnen.

Wir werden den ganzen Tag über auf die Probleme hinweisen. Jeder, der sich beteiligen und uns unterstützen möchte, wird sicherlich Gelegenheit dazu finden. Auch hier sind wir noch am überlegen, wie das sinnvoll umzusetzen sein wird. 



Raubwels schrieb:


> Wichtig finde ich nur das es um den Schutz der Dorsche geht:m und nicht um eine umverteilung der Fangquoten#d.



Das ist einer der Fehler die wir anprangern. Es hat lediglich eine Umverteilung stattgefunden, in erster Linie an Kutter aus den Anrainerstaaten. Das nennt sich dann EU Politik. Natürlich sind wir auch an einer Bestandserholung interessiert, jedoch alles mit Maßnahmen, die wirklich den Beständen helfen und nicht nur Opfer im Bereich des Angeltourismus hinterlassen.

Man kann doch nicht die Dorschbestände zuerst "runterreden", den Angler dafür mitverantwortlich machen und uns Einschränkungen auferlegen, um kurze Zeit später Ausnahmen während der Laichzeit zu beschliessen und öffentlich als Erfolg für die Fischerei gutheißen. Passt das zusammen? Wir finden NEIN! Gab es hierzu Gegenwind? Können wir nicht erkennen (mit Ausnahme des WWF). Das sind Dinge auf die aufmerksam machen möchten bzw. müssen.

An dieser Stelle auch noch einmal der Hinweis, dass der Dosch nicht vom Aussterben bedroht ist, sondern die Bestände "nur" auf einem niedrigen Niveau sind. Weder Berufsfischer noch Angler noch beide Gruppen zusammen können den Dorsch in der westlichen Ostsee ausrotten. Natürlich sind trotzdem Überlegungen wichtig, wie man die Erholung der Bestände sinnvoll unterstützen kann. Hierzu erwarten wir konkrete Vorschläge der Politik und nicht nur mit der heißen Nadel gestrickte Maßnahmen. Es muss doch möglich sein, eine Lösung für den Dorschbestand zu finden, ohne überall verbrannte Erde zu hinterlassen.

Wir haben bereits aktuelle Zahlen zum 2016'er Jahrgang bei verschiedenen Institutionen angefragt, jedoch liegen diese anscheinend noch nicht vor bzw. werden noch nicht veröffentlicht.


----------



## Gambolputty (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Ich finde die Aktion toll, drücke euch die Daumen für möglichst viel Unterstützung und Aufmerksamkeit. 

Hoffe nur, dass das ausgerufene Motto ("keine Beschränkungen") auch differenziert von Presse und Öffentlichkeit wahrgenommen, und nicht als "Angler beharren darauf, die Ostsee weiterhin leerfischen zu dürfen" (ihr wisst, worauf ich hinaus will) ausgelegt wird. Dann könnte nämlich die gut gemeinte Aktion am Ende das Gegenteil vom Geplanten bewirken, indem wir Angler noch intensiver als "uneinsichtige Sturköpfe, die nur an ihren eigenen Spaß denken und denen Nachhaltigkeit egal ist" dargestellt werden.


----------



## Anglerdemo (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Wir haben bewusst einen provokativen Titel gewählt! Nur dann kommen wir in die Diskussion und man hört uns zu. Wenn wir mit einer Aktion und einem "Arbeitstitel" eh schon alles erklären, braucht sich ja niemand um uns und unsere Probleme zu kümmern. Wir wollen Aufmerksamkeit für die Region und uns Angler. Nur wenn man uns endlich zuhört, können wir auf die Defizite der EU Fischereipolitik und die zweifelhafte Umsetzung der Natura 2000 Richtlinie aufmerksam machen.

Wir weisen immer wieder gerne darauf hin, dass wir gemeinsam für eine Erholung der Bestände stehen und auch Naturschutz respektieren. Aber Politik, die mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießt, braucht niemand, auch nicht wir Angler.

Wir haben doch Politiker gewählt, dass sie Lösungen schaffen sollen, nicht nur im Bereich der Angler, sondern allgemein. 

Ist das Baglimit denn eine Lösung der Dorschprobleme? Ist ein Angelverbot in den AWZ die Lösung zur Rettung der Riffe, wenn zeitgleich Ölbohrungen stattfinden dürfen, Tunnel gebaut werden oder Tankschiffe durchfahren dürfen? Wir finden NEIN!


----------



## 50er-Jäger (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



bastido schrieb:


> Wie im anderen Fred schon angekündigt, reise ich aus Berlin an und kann wenn gewünscht auch Leute mitnehmen. Wenn ich das richtig verstehe ist es vor allem eine Bootsdemo und ein Boot bringe ich nicht mit. Falls jemand noch einen Platz auf seinem Boot frei hat, kann er mich gerne kontaktieren. Kostenbeteiligung natürlich zugesichert.




 Ob mit oder ohne Boot, so eine Demo muss weh tun, also nicht auf die Insel fahren und im wasser demonstrieren, nein direkt auf der Sundbrücke stehen bleiben, dies genauso auf den beiden Rügenbrücken usw....

 Dies würde etwas bringen, alles andere ist Rumgezappel vor dem Löwen, der satt im Schatten liegt.#d


----------



## Anglerdemo (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Ob mit oder ohne Boot, so eine Demo muss weh tun, also nicht auf die Insel fahren und im wasser demonstrieren, nein direkt auf der Sundbrücke stehen bleiben, dies genauso auf den beiden Rügenbrücken usw....
> 
> Dies würde etwas bringen, alles andere ist Rumgezappel vor dem Löwen, der satt im Schatten liegt.#d



Natürlich hatten wir die Fehmarnsundbrücke auch in unserer Planung, jedoch bekommen wir das nicht genehmigt. Es handelt sich hierbei um eine Bundesstraße und zudem fährt dort die Deutsche Bahn! Eine Gefährdung unserer Teilnehmer müssen wir ausschließen und unser oberstes Ziel ist eine friedliche Demonstration, d.h. wir halten us an alle Auflagen!

Zur Zeit kämpfen wir um eine Genehmigung für ein Kamerateam auf der Brücke. Dieses müssen wir auch bei der Rourenfestlegung des Konvois berücksichtigen, denn durch die bahngleise müsste der Konvoi von Westen in den Sund einlaufen. Auf der östlichen Seite der Brücke verlaufen die Bahngleise.

Wie man merkt, gibt es viele Punkte in der Planung zu berücksichtigen.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Natürlich hatten wir die Fehmarnsundbrücke auch in unserer Planung, jedoch bekommen wir das nicht genehmigt. Es handelt sich hierbei um eine Bundesstraße und zudem fährt dort die Deutsche Bahn! Eine Gefährdung unserer Teilnehmer müssen wir ausschließen und unser oberstes Ziel ist eine friedliche Demonstration, d.h. wir halten us an alle Auflagen!
> 
> Zur Zeit kämpfen wir um eine Genehmigung für ein Kamerateam auf der Brücke. Dieses müssen wir auch bei der Rourenfestlegung des Konvois berücksichtigen, denn durch die bahngleise müsste der Konvoi von Westen in den Sund einlaufen. Auf der östlichen Seite der Brücke verlaufen die Bahngleise.
> 
> Wie man merkt, gibt es viele Punkte in der Planung zu berücksichtigen.




 Ja es gibt viel zu beachten, wenn aber zwei drei vier Trailer Gespanne mit einmal technische Probleme haben, dann ist das eben so, wie gesagt, wenn es nicht weh tut bringt es eh nix, außer ein müdes Lächeln!

 Man schaue gerade die Tarifverhandlungen der Länder im öffentlichen Dienst, lahm legen des gesamten Nordens durch Lehrerstreiks und auf einmal ist doch Geld für einen Tarifabschluss da.....

 Oder nächste Möglichkeit, dicht machen der Häfen, dass kein Fisch angelandet werden kann.


----------



## Anglerdemo (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Noch ein Hinweis zur Organisation. Bitte meldet Euch zur Teilnahme auch immer noch unter anglerdemo@online.de an, gerne mit Hinweis ob mit oder ohne Boot.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Euer Orgateam


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



> Na ich bin mal gespannt, mir das Spektakel im Stau anzuschauen, wäre aber schon blöd.


Wenn so viel los wäre, dass ich im Stau stehen müsste - WÄR DAS GEIL!!

Das gibt Fernsehbilder (und AnglerboardTV-Bilder, wenn wir das zeitlich alles packen wie geplant) ;-))))


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

schade, dass ich nicht dabei sein kann.
Ich wünsche viel Erfolg und gutes Gelingen


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Auch ideelle Unterstützung durch weiter verbreiten ist jederzeit gerne gesehen, wenn man nicht kommen kann!
On- und Offline (Angelverein, Angelladen etc.)


----------



## Gambolputty (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Wir haben bewusst einen provokativen Titel gewählt! Nur dann kommen wir in die Diskussion und man hört uns zu. Wenn wir mit einer Aktion und einem "Arbeitstitel" eh schon alles erklären, braucht sich ja niemand um uns und unsere Probleme zu kümmern. Wir wollen Aufmerksamkeit für die Region und uns Angler. Nur wenn man uns endlich zuhört, können wir auf die Defizite der EU Fischereipolitik und die zweifelhafte Umsetzung der Natura 2000 Richtlinie aufmerksam machen.
> 
> Wir weisen immer wieder gerne darauf hin, dass wir gemeinsam für eine Erholung der Bestände stehen und auch Naturschutz respektieren. Aber Politik, die mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießt, braucht niemand, auch nicht wir Angler.
> 
> ...



Ich schrieb ja, dass ich die Aktion großartig finde #6. Und dass ich hoffe, dass die Botschaft und Intention auch so von der Öffentlichkeit wahrgenommen wird. Und dass sich die Wahrnehmung und unabhängige Berichterstattung sich halt hoffentlich nicht nur auf den (bewusst provokanten) Mottotitel beschränkt.


----------



## Anglerdemo (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Wie Thomas schon schrieb, bedanken wir uns natürlich auch bei allen Anglern, die uns auch auf anderen Wegen unterstützen, weil sie nicht dabei sein können oder einfach auch nur viel Erfolg für die Aktion wünschen.

Bezüglich der Unterkünfte haben wir in der kommenden Woche ein Gespräch mit den Tourismuschefs von Fehmarn und Heiligenhafen. Also auch hier sind wir bemüht, Lösungen und Unterstützung anzubieten.

Sobald es Neuigkeiten gibt, werden wir Euch das natürlich mitteilen.


----------



## Kay63 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Habs gerade gelesen und ich finde es Klasse, dass Ihr so etwas auf die Beine stellt. Da ich Euch persönlich nicht unterstützen kann, möchte ich das gern im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten finanziell tun. Schließlich verteidigt Ihr auch meine Interessen. Eine Kontoverbindung wäre hilfreich.

Schön wäre es auch, wenn alle, die sich mit Euch und diesem Thema verbunden fühlen, etwas hätten, dass das auch klar ausdrückt, z. B. ein Aufkleber fürs Auto, oder so.

Allzeit Petri Heil!
Kay


----------



## marioschreiber (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Ich werde mit dem SOT-Kayak auf dem Sund sein !
Versuche noch mehr Kayakangler zu mobilisieren !


----------



## kati48268 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Eigentlich halte ich von Anglerdemos herzlich wenig, man denke nur daran, wie die peinliche Anti-Kormoran-Demo in Ulm in die Hose gegangen ist.

In diesem Fall sehe ich es anders, denn es ist eine ganze Region betroffen.
Viele Menschen, die vom Tourismus leben.
Und die ganze Angelverbots-Story stinkt bestialisch zum Himmel.
Da tut Öffentlichkeit und Beachtung in den Medien sicher Not.
Erst Recht in einem Wahljahr.

Ich werde kaum dabei sein können, wünsche aber viel Erfolg und werde es sicherlich weiter verbreiten.

Mein Respekt gilt den Organisatoren! #6


----------



## Anglerdemo (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Super, vielen Dank für Eure Antworten!

@Kay: Schade, dass Du nicht persönlich dabei sein kannst und natürlich vielen Dank für Dein Angebot der finanziellen Unterstützung.

Wir haben kommende Woche eine weitere Gesprächsrunde, da werden wir uns auch wegen unserer "Kriegskasse" unterhalten. Sobald wir diesbezüglich neue Infos haben, stellen wir die hier im Anglerboard ein.

Mit Aufklebern spekulieren wir natürlich auch, gerade als in Fehmarn beheimatete, haben wir natürlich die blauen Kreuze der Gegner der Fehmarnbeltquerung vor Augen. Die sieht man immer und überall. Aber Aufkleber stehen in der Priorität zur Zeit hinten an. Da müssen wir sehen, welchen finanziellen Spielraum wir zur Verfügung haben. Vorangig kümmern wir uns um Flyer und Poster zur Verteilung in Häfen und Angelgeschäften und natürlich Spannbänder für die Demo selbst.

Wir haben noch viel Arbeit vor uns, wie wir alle paar Minuten aufs neue feststellen 

Bitte denkt an Eure Anmeldungen per Mail an anglerdemo@online.de

Gerne auch die Kayakfahrer, bitte mit Vermerk "Kayak".

Und wenn wir tausend Boote werden, die Ostsee ist soooo groß! WIr müssen dann nur beim Innenministerium nachmelden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Ich stell mir das grade vor mit jetzt noch Kayaks dabei, an die Kayaker hatte ich auch nicht gedacht.

Und am Ende noch Bellyboats ;-))

Bellyrennen von Burgtiefe nach Burgstaaken ;-))


----------



## Flymen (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Sehr wirksam wäre auch, für 'ne Stunde die Sundbrücke zu zuparken und zur gleichen Zeit den Rügendamm. Öffentliche Aufmerksamleit wäre gewiss ;-).


----------



## Anglerdemo (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Flymen schrieb:


> Sehr wirksam wäre auch, für 'ne Stunde die Sundbrücke zu zuparken und zur gleichen Zeit den Rügendamm. Öffentliche Aufmerksamleit wäre gewiss ;-).




Wie bereits geschrieben, werden wir uns an die vorgegebenen Spielregeln halten.

Deine Signatur finde ich sehr interessant und passend zu unserem Thema. Sollte man mal ein paar Poltikern mit auf den Weg geben.

Erst verstehen, dann handeln, also Lösungen schaffen und nicht Probleme verlagern.


----------



## Anglerdemo (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



bastido schrieb:


> Als Klassenkampf erprobter Berliner und auch Magdeburg ist nicht weit weg, hat man wahrscheinlich ein eher anarchistisches Verhältnis zu Spielregeln.:q



Da solltest Du Dir erst einmal meinen Bootsmann angucken. Den nehmen wir als Ordner. Wenn der auf dem Boot aufsteht, liegt die Fehmarnsundbrücke im Schatten 

Er fragte auch schon, ob wir die Demo nach seinen Spielregeln durchführen wollen. Ich habe abgelehnt :vik:


----------



## Flymen (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Wie bereits geschrieben, werden wir uns an die vorgegebenen Spielregeln halten.
> 
> Deine Signatur finde ich sehr interessant und passend zu unserem Thema. Sollte man mal ein paar Poltikern mit auf den Weg geben.
> 
> Erst verstehen, dann handeln, also Lösungen schaffen und nicht Probleme verlagern.



Danke! So verstehe ich das Zitat auch. Erst die Ursachen finden und dann entgegen wirken und nicht auf 'Deubel komm raus' Maßnahmen anzetteln, die dann noch größeren Schaden anrichten! Leider ist das in den letzten Jahren aber Gang und Gäbe :-(.

Ich wollte natürlich niemanden zu Ordnungswidrigkeiten anzetteln.


----------



## Flymen (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



bastido schrieb:


> Als Klassenkampf erprobter Berliner und auch Magdeburg ist nicht weit weg, hat man wahrscheinlich ein eher anarchistisches Verhältnis zu Spielregeln.:q
> Ihr macht das schon.



Hehe, so wird es sein...wobei die militante Schützermafia garantiert "Klassenkampferfahrung" hat.

So 'ne Aufkleberaktion wäre auch was. Den würde ich auf jeden Fall käuflich erwerben und auf der Heckscheibe platzieren.


----------



## Harrie (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Ich habs mal ins NAF gestellt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Selbst Unterstützer aus Verbandskreisen werden immer mehr:
Es ist echt klasse, dass neben 2 Anglerverbänden auch noch Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei sofort den engagierten Initiatoren, Anglern und Angelfreunden halfen und helfen, das weiter verbreiten und zu veröffentlichen und selber zu kommen - *DAFÜR  NOCHMAL HERZLICHEN DANK!!*

*Unterstützer Anglerdemo aus den Verbänden*
Anglerverband Schleswig Holstein - http://www.lav-union-nord.de/
Anglerverband Niedersachsen - http://www.av-nds.de/
Rheinischer Fischereiverband - http://www.rhfv.de/
Landesanglerverband Sachsen-Anhalt  - http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/ 
Fischereiverband Saar - https://www.fischereiverband-saar.de/
Fischer-Union-West e.V. - http://fischer-union-west.de/

Dass von den hauptbetroffenen Naturschutzverbänden LSFV-SH (http://lsfv-sh.de/), LAV MeckPomm (http://www.lav-mv.de/) und DAFV (http://www.dafv.de/) *bis jetzt* (die sollten alle auch schon ein paar Stunden im Büro sitzen) *noch keinerlei Unterstützung für die engagierten Initiatoren, Angler und Angelfreunde kam,*  ist dagegen traurig.


----------



## Kay63 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Hallo Anglerdemo,

sobald das Konto bekannt ist gibts was drauf! Aufs Konto natürlich ;-)
Grüße Kay


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Tolle Aktion !!! Gerne wäre ich mit allen 15 Booten dabei, aber da stecke ich voll in der Saison. 
Aber ich würde gerne etwas Spenden für eure Aktion.

Lg


----------



## Anglerdemo (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Hallo Kay, Hallo Matze,

vielen Dank für Eure angebotene Unterstützung! Wir werden Euch hier sofort informieren, sobald es etwas neues gibt.

Nächsten Mittwoch haben wir unsere nächste Gesprächsrunde, dann kommen sicherlich anschließend auch zum Thema finanzielle Unterstützung neue Informationen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Tolle Aktion !!! Gerne wäre ich mit allen 15 Booten dabei, aber da stecke ich voll in der Saison.
> Aber ich würde gerne etwas Spenden für eure Aktion.
> 
> Lg


#
Alle Deine Gäste (die nicht zu dem Zeitpunkt da sind) und Bekannten informieren hilft auch schon..

#6#6#6#6


----------



## Hering 58 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Endlich mal nicht nur leere Frasen und Beschwerden im I-Net, sondern  wirkliche Taten von Anglern..., mein ganz großen Respekt für die Aktion.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Nun muss man nur noch hoffen, dass dort so viele Angler auftauchen und  teilnehmen, dass das auch die entsprechende Außenwirkung hat... 						:vik:


----------



## marioschreiber (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Auch wenn der LSFV-SH nicht reagiert, in deren Forum ist die Demo wenigstens schon mal Thema ! #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Sind da aber wohl nur organisierte Sportfischer und keine Angler - quasi keine Resonanz. 

Die haben schon den Verband, den sie wollen..

Gibt ja auch andere (selbst welche, bei denen ich das nicht gedacht hätte!), *die man daher immer wieder loben muss*:
Es ist echt klasse, dass neben 2 Anglerverbänden auch noch Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei sofort den engagierten Initiatoren, Anglern und Angelfreunden halfen und helfen, das weiter verbreiten und zu veröffentlichen und selber zu kommen - *DAFÜR  NOCHMAL HERZLICHEN DANK!!*

*Unterstützer Anglerdemo aus den Verbänden*
> Anglerverband Schleswig Holstein - http://www.lav-union-nord.de/
> Anglerverband Niedersachsen - http://www.av-nds.de/
> Rheinischer Fischereiverband - http://www.rhfv.de/
> Landesanglerverband Sachsen-Anhalt  - http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/ 
> Fischereiverband Saar - https://www.fischereiverband-saar.de/
> Fischer-Union-West e.V. - http://fischer-union-west.de/

Dass von den hauptbetroffenen Naturschutzverbänden LSFV-SH (http://lsfv-sh.de/), LAV MeckPomm (http://www.lav-mv.de/) und DAFV (http://www.dafv.de/) *bis jetzt noch keinerlei Unterstützung für die engagierten Initiatoren, Angler und Angelfreunde kam,*  ist dagegen traurig.


----------



## buttweisser (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Zitat: 
"Dass von den hauptbetroffenen Naturschutzverbänden LSFV-SH (http://lsfv-sh.de/), LAV MeckPomm (http://www.lav-mv.de/) und DAFV (http://www.dafv.de/) *bis jetzt noch keinerlei Unterstützung für die engagierten Initiatoren, Angler und Angelfreunde kam,*  ist dagegen traurig."

Stimmt, war aber auch nicht anders zu erwarten. 

Den Landesverband Sächsischer Angler e. V. vermisse ich auch noch. Noch nicht mal auf seiner Webite ist was davon zu lesen.


----------



## Anglerdemo (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Wir haben ja eine Podiumsdiskussion am Samstag im Rahmen der Fishing Master Show geplant. Dazu möchten wir natürlich gerne Politiker auf die Bühne holen, die für die Fischereipolitik mitverantwortlich sind. 

Somit hat natürlich auch *Frau Ulrike Rodust von der SPD* von uns eine Einladung erhalten. Ulrike Rodust ist Mitglied im Fischereiausschuss des europäischen Parlament. 

http://ulrike-rodust.eu/

*Unsere Einladung wurde gestern dankend von ihrem Büro abgelehnt, da sie am 22. April einen anderen Termin wahrnehmen möchte.

*Allerdings haben wir darum gebeten, diese Entscheidung doch noch einmal zu überdenken. Schließlich ist das eine einmalige Gelegenheit für Aufklärung bei den Anglern zu sorgen, die Verbote und Einschränkungen verständlich und nachvollziehbar darzustellen und sich der Diskussion mit Betroffenen zu stellen. Zudem ist das eine sehr gute Möglichkeit, sich die Sorgen des Tourismus und der auf den Angeltourismus angewiesenen Menschen einmal vor Ort anzuhören.


----------



## pennfanatic (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Schätze die hat einfach keine Lust sich der öffentlichkeit zu stellen und unangenehme fragen zu beantworten


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Der nächste Unterstützer hat sich gemeldet.

Werner Kleint, der Referent für Presse- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit vom ASVHH (http://www.asvhh.de/), hat mich informiert, dass der ASVHH sowohl auf seiner Seite werben wird, wie auch versuchen, mit möglichst vielen Anglern an der Demo teilzunehmen.

*Recht herzlichen Dank auch an den ASVHH für die Unterstützung der  engagierten Initiatoren, Angler und Angelfreunde*

*Aktueller Stand Unterstützer Anglerdemo aus den Verbänden*

Es ist echt klasse, dass neben 2 Anglerverbänden auch noch Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei sofort den engagierten Initiatoren, Anglern und Angelfreunden halfen und helfen, das weiter verbreiten und zu veröffentlichen und selber zu kommen - *DAFÜR  NOCHMAL HERZLICHEN DANK!!*
> Anglerverband Schleswig Holstein - http://www.lav-union-nord.de/
> Anglerverband Niedersachsen - http://www.av-nds.de/
> Rheinischer Fischereiverband - http://www.rhfv.de/
> Landesanglerverband Sachsen-Anhalt  - http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/ 
> Fischereiverband Saar - https://www.fischereiverband-saar.de/
> Fischer-Union-West e.V. - http://fischer-union-west.de/
> Angelsport-Verband Hamburg - http://www.asvhh.de/

Dass von den hauptbetroffenen Naturschutzverbänden LSFV-SH (http://lsfv-sh.de/), LAV MeckPomm (http://www.lav-mv.de/) und DAFV (http://www.dafv.de/) *bis jetzt* (die sollten alle auch schon ein paar Stunden im Büro sitzen) *noch keinerlei Unterstützung für die engagierten Initiatoren, Angler und Angelfreunde kam,*  ist dagegen traurig.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Schätze die hat einfach keine Lust sich der öffentlichkeit zu stellen und unangenehme fragen zu beantworten



Oder sie zeigt einmal mehr ihr Interesse an uns Anglern


----------



## pennfanatic (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Oder so


----------



## Anglerdemo (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

So langsam trudeln die ersten Veröffentlichungen der Printmedien bei uns ein, u.a. ist ein Bericht in den Lübecker Nachrichten erschienen.

Bei dem Fehmaraner Tageblatt haben wir es gar auf die Titelseite geschafft!

Sobad diese Artikel online sind, werden wir die Links natürlich einstellen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Super - immer her damit!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

https://www.fehmarn24.de/fehmarn/gegen-anglerfeindliche-politik-7434812.html


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Das finde ich ganz toll Jungs......

Die Unterkünfte müßten sich auch beteiliegen, mal kurz für ein kleines.

Sie haben in der Zukunft ihre Angler.#h

mal gucken ob Bremen eine freigabe gibt........für ein niedrichflug mit banner..............haben sie im dem raum noch nie gegeben.


----------



## Anglerdemo (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Die Unterkünfte müßten sich auch beteiliegen, mal kurz für ein kleines.



Da sind wir dran. Mittwoch gibt es Gespräche mit den Touristbüros in Heiligenhafen und Fehmarn. Anschließend gibt es von uns neue Infos.


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Da sind wir dran. Mittwoch gibt es Gespräche mit den Touristbüros in Heiligenhafen und Fehmarn. Anschließend gibt es von uns neue Infos.


Voll toll von euch#6
#6#6

flugunterstützung  kommt auch#6#6#6
darf kein banner ziehen ...abba ...beantragen Flyers abzuschmeißen.
Anglerdemo; brauche uhrzeit (ca.) und was kann drauf stehen?


LG NOBBI


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Fischer Union West hats jetzt auch auf seiner Seite:
http://fischer-union-west.de/index.php/aktuelles/44-anglerdemo

TOPP und DANKE!!!!


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Ja.
auch ein Danke!!!

was sollen denn die Verbanditen uns noch verbieten?

ich gehe gleich los wie ein HBmännchen ...............wer wird gleich ine Luft gehen ,greife lieber zu HB :

Haben sie auch Verboten zu zeigen.


#h


----------



## Anglerdemo (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> flugunterstützung  kommt auch#6#6#6
> darf kein banner ziehen ...abba ...beantragen Flyers abzuschmeißen.



Guten Morgen Nobbi,

vielen Dank für Deine Ideen.

Flyer vom Flugzeug abzuwerfen halten wir für keine gute Idee, denn wir glauben, dass ist in unseren Augen nicht mit Naturschutz und dem Umweltschutz vereinbar.

Ein Banner zu ziehen wäre sicherlich eine Möglichkeit auf sich aufmerksam zu machen, jedoch auf Grund der Kosten wahrscheinlich eher nicht realisierbar.

Trotzdem danke!


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

das Frau Rodust nicht erscheint, war doch wohl klar. Denn dann müßte sie ja zugeben, dass sie sich hat intrumentalisieren lassen. Sie müßte sich stellen und Rückrad zeigen. etwas viel verlangt für eine Radieschenfetischistin


----------



## Knurrhahn (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

es gibt schon sehr gute Kameradrohnen Piloten für Luftaufnahmen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

OK Anglerdemo;
ist  gecancelt

abba ein Kamikatze im tiefflug und flügeln wackeln

viel glück da unten!!!

Für uns Angler


----------



## Anglerdemo (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> es gibt schon sehr gute Kameradrohnen Piloten für Luftaufnahmen.



Ja, wir haben nach aktuellem Stand zwei Drohnen im Einsatz, aber danke für Deinen Tipp! #6

Zu Frau Rodust: da warten wir mal ab, ob sie sich eventuell noch umentscheidet und in ihrem Kalender doch noch eine Lücke am 22.April findet. Wir werden an dem Thema dran bleiben, haben aber interessante Alternativen in der Hinterhand.

Kurz vor der Landtagswahl in SH wollen manche Parteien die Chance halt nutzen und bieten sich an.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Interessant:

Der Regionalverband aus Sachsen, der Anglerverband Südsachsen Mulde / Elster e.V., macht wenigstens auf seiner Facebookseite Werbung für die Demo:
https://www.facebook.com/AVSChemnit...801783498479/1855414008003920/?type=3&theater
Aber nicht auf seiner Homepage....
http://www.anglerverband-chemnitz.de/index.php/news-des-avs/verbandsinfos

*Dennoch:
Auch da ein Danke!!!!!!*

Von seinem Landesverband kommt nix - die werben lieber für Messen...
http://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/index.php?modul=index


----------



## marioschreiber (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> ...Ja, wir haben nach aktuellem Stand zwei Drohnen im Einsatz, aber danke für Deinen Tipp!...



Auf Fehmarn gibt es doch professionelle Drohnenfilmer !
"Höhenflug-Pictures"
Die arbeiten ja auch eng mit der Tourismusbranche zusammen !

Vielleicht kann man die für professionelle Aufnahmen mit ins Boot holen !?
https://www.hoehenflug-pictures.de/


----------



## Anglerdemo (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



marioschreiber schrieb:


> Auf Fehmarn gibt es doch professionelle Drohnenfilmer !
> "Höhenflug-Pictures"
> Die arbeiten ja auch eng mit der Tourismusbranche zusammen !
> 
> ...



Das werden wir uns mal angucken. Danke!


----------



## Flymen (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Beim Angelsport-Verband Hamburg kann ich aber auf der Website nichts finden???


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Kommt noch..
Fest zugesagt.


----------



## Flymen (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

:vik:#6

...ich habe auch mal versucht, bei den Tacklefreaks etwas Stimmung zu machen (https://www.barsch-alarm.de/showthread.php?33796-Anglerdemo-am-22-04-2017&p=428495#post428495), leider bisher mit mäßigem Erfolg ;+


----------



## Anglerdemo (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Flymen schrieb:


> :vik:#6
> 
> ...ich habe auch mal versucht, bei den Tacklefreaks etwas Stimmung zu machen (https://www.barsch-alarm.de/showthread.php?33796-Anglerdemo-am-22-04-2017&p=428495#post428495), leider bisher mit mäßigem Erfolg ;+



Danke! Nur teilen, teilen und teilen hilft und wird uns den nötigen Erfolg bringen!


----------



## Flymen (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Danke! Nur eilen, teilen und teilen hilft und wird uns den nötigen Erfolg bringen!



Wie sagt man neudeutsch so "schön": Nicht dafür!

Ist mir eine Ehre!!!:q Das sind die Initiativen die wir brauchen!!!


----------



## Anglerdemo (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Flymen schrieb:


> Wie sagt man neudeutsch so "schön": Nicht dafür!
> 
> Ist mir eine Ehre!!!:q Das sind die Initiativen die wir brauchen!!!



Danke, solch ein Lob motiviert uns und zeigt uns, dass wir auf einem guten Weg sind!

An dieser Stelle noch einmal der Hinweis, Euch unter anglerdemo@online.de anzumelden. Bitte unter Angabe des Forums/ Username/ Boot und ggf. freie Plätze oder natürlich auch gerne, wenn Ihr uns unterstützen wollt und noch einen freien Platz an Bord eines Kutter oder Boot sucht.


----------



## Anglerdemo (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Auch Fisch und Fang hat sich unser angenommen!

https://www.fischundfang.de/Service/Aktuelle-Meldungen/Bootsdemo-gegen-anglerfeindliche-Politik

Vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## Anglerdemo (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Wir freuen uns schon jetzt den nächsten Unterstützer bekanntgeben zu dürfen!

Mit der Zebco Europe GmbH konnten wir nach einem heutigen Gespräch einen  der größten und leistungsstärksten Angelgeräte-Hersteller Europas in  unseren Unterstützerkreis aufnehmen!

Vielen Dank dafür.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

SUPER.
Danke für die Info.
Wird und wirkt!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Flymen schrieb:


> Beim Angelsport-Verband Hamburg kann ich aber auf der Website nichts finden???


Guckst Du, kommt alles:
http://www.asvhh.de/2017/02/27/anglerdemo-im-fehmarnsund/

DANKE auch an die Hamburger!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Super - auch die Sachsen sind auf den Zug aufgesprungen:
http://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/index.php?modul=news&vid=154


*Herzlichen Dank an die Sachen!!!!*


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

*Aktueller Stand Unterstützer Anglerdemo aus den Verbänden*

Es ist echt klasse, dass neben 2 Anglerverbänden auch noch Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei sofort den engagierten Initiatoren, Anglern und Angelfreunden halfen und helfen, das weiter verbreiten und zu veröffentlichen und selber zu kommen - *DAFÜR  NOCHMAL HERZLICHEN DANK!!*
> Anglerverband Schleswig Holstein - http://www.lav-union-nord.de/
> Anglerverband Niedersachsen - http://www.av-nds.de/
> Rheinischer Fischereiverband - http://www.rhfv.de/
> Landesanglerverband Sachsen-Anhalt  - http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/ 
> Fischereiverband Saar - https://www.fischereiverband-saar.de/
> Fischer-Union-West e.V. - http://fischer-union-west.de/
> Angelsport-Verband Hamburg - http://www.asvhh.de/
> Landesanglerverband Sachsen - http://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/index.php?modul=news&vid=154

Dass von den hauptbetroffenen Naturschutzverbänden LSFV-SH (http://lsfv-sh.de/), LAV MeckPomm (http://www.lav-mv.de/) und DAFV (http://www.dafv.de/) *bis jetzt* (die sollten alle auch schon ein paar Stunden im Büro sitzen) *noch keinerlei Unterstützung für die engagierten Initiatoren, Angler und Angelfreunde kam,*  ist dagegen traurig.


----------



## Franky (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Und die Hessen??? Fassenacht, oder?! Ich fasses nich...


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Grins - Dein Bundesland ;-)))

Von mir hatten die wie alle LV (ausser LSFV-SH und Rheinischer) im DAFV jedenfalls die PM weiter geleitet bekommen. 

Kann keiner sagen, sie hättens nicht gewusst..


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Auch der Anglerverband (Regionalverband) Anglerverband Südsachsen Mulde/Elster e.V. macht mit:
http://www.anglerverband-chemnitz.d...en-anglerfeindliche-und-falsche-umweltpolitik


KLASSE und herzlichen DANK!

*Aktueller Stand Unterstützer Anglerdemo aus den Verbänden*

Es ist echt klasse, dass neben 2 Anglerverbänden auch noch Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei sofort den engagierten Initiatoren, Anglern und Angelfreunden halfen und helfen, das weiter verbreiten und zu veröffentlichen und selber zu kommen - *DAFÜR  NOCHMAL HERZLICHEN DANK!!*
> Anglerverband Schleswig Holstein - http://www.lav-union-nord.de/
> Anglerverband Niedersachsen - http://www.av-nds.de/
> Rheinischer Fischereiverband - http://www.rhfv.de/
> Landesanglerverband Sachsen-Anhalt  - http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/ 
> Fischereiverband Saar - https://www.fischereiverband-saar.de/
> Fischer-Union-West e.V. - http://fischer-union-west.de/
> Angelsport-Verband Hamburg - http://www.asvhh.de/
> Landesanglerverband Sachsen - http://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/index.php?modul=news&vid=154
> (Regionalverband) Anglerverband Südsachsen Mulde/Elster e.V.  - http://www.anglerverband-chemnitz.de...-umweltpolitik



Dass von den hauptbetroffenen Naturschutzverbänden LSFV-SH (http://lsfv-sh.de/), LAV MeckPomm (http://www.lav-mv.de/) und DAFV (http://www.dafv.de/) *bis jetzt* (die sollten alle auch schon ein paar Stunden im Büro sitzen) *noch keinerlei Unterstützung für die engagierten Initiatoren, Angler und Angelfreunde kam,*  ist dagegen traurig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Auch Vereine machen mit, wurde mir gerade gemeldet:
 Kreisanglerverein Uecker-Randow e.V. - http://kav-uer.de/info.php

*HERZLICHEN DANK!!!!*


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

näxter:

Kreisanglerverein Sangerhausen.
http://www.kreisanglerverein-sanger...chutz-und-anglerfeindliche-umweltpolitik.html

*Herzlichen Dank!!*


----------



## Ørret (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

DMV macht auch mit, muss man fairer Weise  erwähnen....Auch wenn die andere Geschichte echt der Knaller ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Leute, jetzt wirds richtig peinlich für MeckPomm - jedenfalls für  den Landesanglerverband!!!

*Während der LANDESANGLERVERBAND M-V DIE ANGLER NICHT UNTERSTÜTZT*; kommen die Berufsfischer in die Puschen und der *Berufsfischerverband UNTERSTÜTZT ANGLER!!!!*:
http://www.lfvmv.de/mitteilungen.php?id=96

*Herzlichen Dank an den Berufsfischerverband Landesfischereiverband MeckPomm!!*

*Aktueller Stand Unterstützer Anglerdemo aus den Verbänden*

Es ist echt klasse, dass neben 2 Anglerverbänden auch noch Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei sofort den engagierten Initiatoren, Anglern und Angelfreunden halfen und helfen, das weiter verbreiten und zu veröffentlichen und selber zu kommen - *DAFÜR  NOCHMAL HERZLICHEN DANK!!*
> Anglerverband Schleswig Holstein - http://www.lav-union-nord.de/
> Anglerverband Niedersachsen - http://www.av-nds.de/
> Rheinischer Fischereiverband - http://www.rhfv.de/
> Landesanglerverband Sachsen-Anhalt  - http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/ 
> Fischereiverband Saar - https://www.fischereiverband-saar.de/
> Fischer-Union-West e.V. - http://fischer-union-west.de/
> Angelsport-Verband Hamburg - http://www.asvhh.de/
> Landesanglerverband Sachsen - http://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/index.php?modul=news&vid=154
> (Regionalverband) Anglerverband Südsachsen Mulde/Elster e.V.  - http://www.anglerverband-chemnitz.de...-umweltpolitik
> Landesfischereiverband MeckPomm (Berufsfischer) - http://www.lfvmv.de/mitteilungen.php?id=96
> Kreisanglerverband Nordfriesland  -http://www.kav-nf.de/

Dass von den hauptbetroffenen Naturschutzverbänden LSFV-SH (http://lsfv-sh.de/), LAV MeckPomm (http://www.lav-mv.de/) und DAFV (http://www.dafv.de/) *bis jetzt* (die sollten alle auch schon ein paar Stunden im Büro sitzen) *noch keinerlei Unterstützung für die engagierten Initiatoren, Angler und Angelfreunde kam,*  ist dagegen traurig.

Auch Vereine machen mit, wurde mir gerade gemeldet:
 Kreisanglerverein Uecker-Randow e.V. - http://kav-uer.de/info.php

*HERZLICHEN DANK!!!!*


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Kreisanglerverband Nordfriesland weist auf Demo hin (am Ende der Mitteilung):
http://www.kav-nf.de/

*Herzlichen Dank an den KAV Nordfriesland!!!!!*

Deren Landesverband, der *Landessportfischerverband Schleswig Holstein, unterstützt dagegen bis jetzt die Angler NICHT!*


----------



## Franky (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Grins - Dein Bundesland ;-)))
> 
> Von mir hatten die wie alle LV (ausser LSFV-SH und Rheinischer) im DAFV jedenfalls die PM weiter geleitet bekommen.
> 
> Kann keiner sagen, sie hättens nicht gewusst..



Is schon peinlich... Aber nicht ganz SO peinlich wie in MV es anscheinend ist...


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

DSAV weist auf Anglerdemo hin!

*Herzlichen Dank den DSAV!!*
http://dsav.eu/anglerdemo-gegen-ueberzogenen-naturschutz-und-anglerfeindliche-umweltpolitik/


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Ich komm grad gar nicht mehr hinterher - Gefällt mir!!!


*Aktueller Stand Unterstützer Anglerdemo aus den Verbänden*

Es ist echt klasse, dass neben 2 Anglerverbänden auch noch Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei sofort den engagierten Initiatoren, Anglern und Angelfreunden halfen und helfen, das weiter verbreiten und zu veröffentlichen und selber zu kommen - *DAFÜR  NOCHMAL HERZLICHEN DANK!!*
> Anglerverband Schleswig Holstein - http://www.lav-union-nord.de/
> Anglerverband Niedersachsen - http://www.av-nds.de/
> Rheinischer Fischereiverband - http://www.rhfv.de/
> Landesanglerverband Sachsen-Anhalt  - http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/ 
> Fischereiverband Saar - https://www.fischereiverband-saar.de/
> Fischer-Union-West e.V. - http://fischer-union-west.de/
> Angelsport-Verband Hamburg - http://www.asvhh.de/
> Landesanglerverband Sachsen - http://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/index.php?modul=news&vid=154
> (Regionalverband) Anglerverband Südsachsen Mulde/Elster e.V.  - http://www.anglerverband-chemnitz.de...-umweltpolitik
> Landesfischereiverband MeckPomm (Berufsfischer) - http://www.lfvmv.de/mitteilungen.php?id=96
> Kreisanglerverband Nordfriesland - http://www.kav-nf.de/
> Deutscher Süßwasserangler Verband - http://dsav.eu/anglerdemo-gegen-ueberzogenen-naturschutz-und-anglerfeindliche-umweltpolitik/
>  Kreisanglerverein Uecker-Randow e.V. - http://kav-uer.de/info.php


Dass von den hauptbetroffenen Naturschutzverbänden LSFV-SH (http://lsfv-sh.de/), LAV MeckPomm (http://www.lav-mv.de/) und DAFV (http://www.dafv.de/) *bis jetzt noch keinerlei Unterstützung für die engagierten Initiatoren, Angler und Angelfreunde kam,*  ist dagegen traurig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

*HABE EINEN FEHLER GEMACHT - ENTSCHULDIGUNG !!!!!*

Wird gleich geändert!!!!!

Denn ich bekam folgende Mitteilung:


> Der "Kreisanglerverein Uecker-Randow" heißt nur so und ist ein Regionalanglerverband mit 44 Mitgliedsvereinen.
> 
> 
> Bitte noch berichtigen.:m#h
> ...



Wird umgehend erledigt


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Auch Politik(er) kommen zum unterstützen der Angler:
Gero Hocker, FDP
https://www.facebook.com/gero.hocker/posts/10211962834044833?pnref=story

*HERZLICHEN DANK!!!*


----------



## Anglerdemo (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Moin moin,

erst einmal vielen Dank für den Zuspruch und die Unterstützung!

Da wir in den letzten zwei Tagen mehrfach gefragt wurden, wer denn jetzt der Veranstalter der Demo sei, da es wohl verschiedene Darstellungen im WWW gibt, möchten wir hier gerne noch einmal aufklären.

Die Idee für diese Aktion stammt von Anglern von der schönen Insel Fehmarn und Umgebung. Schnell wurden ein paar Mitstreiter gesucht und gefunden. 

Die offiziellen Veranstalter sind der Verband der Bäder- und Hochseeangelschiffe e.V. sowie der BalticSailing e.V./ Wassertourismus in Schleswig-Holstein e.V.

Entsprechend ist auch das Orgateam aufgestellt. Aktuell besteht unser Team aus Mitgliedern des Verband der Bäder- und Hochseeangelschiffe e.V., der EGOH und 6 Anglern.

Das wollten wir jetzt noch einmal klarstellen, da die unterschiedlichen Darstellungen im Internet zu Missverständnissen bei unseren Sponsoren/ Unterstützern sorgten.

Da morgen unsere Runde wieder tagt, möchten wir gerne einmal fragen, ob Ihr noch Ideen oder Anregungen für uns habt. Noch haben wir ein wenig Zeit bis zum 22. April und können versuchen, manche Dinge noch zu berücksichtigen.

Die morgige Runde ist dann auch deutlich größer, da auch verschiedene Unterstützer ihre Teilnahme zugesagt haben, u.a. die Toursimuschefs von Fehmarn und Heiligenhafen sowie der Leiter des Wassersportcentrums Großenbrode.

Und nicht vergessen Euch für die Teilnahme unter anglerdemo@online.de anzumelden.

Wir freuen uns auf Eure Ideen und Anregungen.


----------



## Brutzlaff (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Sticker, Flyer, Plakate um die Demo so weit wie möglich im vorraus bekannt zu machen! Bei der Demo selbst mit Flaggen Zeichen setzen. Auf jedes Boot ein Typhon der Größe der Queen Elizabeth stellen und mal richtig Lärm machen (okay, jetzt geht die Fantasie vielleicht etwas mit mir durch).:l


----------



## Anglerdemo (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Brutzlaff schrieb:


> Sticker, Flyer, Plakate um die Demo so weit wie möglich im vorraus bekannt zu machen! Bei der Demo selbst mit Flaggen Zeichen setzen. Auf jedes Boot ein Typhon der Größe der Queen Elizabeth stellen und mal richtig Lärm machen (okay, jetzt geht die Fantasie vielleicht etwas mit mir durch).:l



Spannbänder für die Kutter und größeren Boote haben wir in Planung, Plakate für die Boote ebenfalls. Einladungen/ Flyer zur Vertreilung wollen wir auch noch machen, jedoch müssen die hier ober auch verteilt werden. Das wird vom Zeitfenster eng... 

In erster Linie müssen wir die Angler über das Internet motivieren. Da hilft nur teilen, teilen, teilen...


----------



## torstenhtr (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Sehr schöne Aktion, ich wünsche viel Erfolg.



> In erster Linie müssen wir die Angler über das Internet motivieren. Da hilft nur teilen, teilen, teilen...


Schön wären noch: 
* ein Onepager/Flyer mit den wichtigsten Standpunkten, Informationen zur Aktion

* eine eigene Domain (momentan sind die Informationen verstreut über mehrere Foren bzw. Facebook möchte nicht jeder nutzen)
Z.B. eine schnelle/einfache Möglichkeit ist eine Subdomain bei de.wordpress.com, dazu braucht man keine Programmierkenntnisse. Dort kann man die Materialien wie Pressemitteilungen, Flyer, Berichte, Videos etc. hinterlegen - das ist dann gut zu verlinken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Topp-Ideen!!!!


----------



## Flymen (1. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Genau, es sind viele super Tipps dabei!

Was ich aber für wichtiger halte:

Lasst uns die Gunst der Stunde nutzen und eine Initiative/Bewegung freier Angler entstehen, die diese und (sicherlich kommende) Aktionen unterstützt und Organisatoren eine Plattform bietet. Eine Initiative, die über ein "Logo" auf Buttons, Aufklebern, T-Shirts...Präsenz zeigt und z.B. beim nächsten "Beißen Sie Heute?" oder "Was fängt man denn hier?" oder auf der Heckscheibe für Hingucker sorgt. Mit einer Plattform hier im AB und auf FB wären wir gut aufgestellt und landesweit präsent. 
In Form eines Vereins hätte man auch finanzielle Mittel aus Beiträgen und Einnahmen vom Verkauf von Shirts, Aufklebern...für die Unterstützung von Aktionen zur Verfügung.

Würde sich doch gar nicht schlecht anhören:

"Initiative freier, leidenschaftlicher Angler für einen NACHHALTIGEN Naturschutz"

Übrigens zeigt sich m.M.n. jetzt schon, welche Auswirkungen solche engstirnigen Verbote haben. Die Dorsche werden nicht gestützt, weil geschäftstüchtige Nachbarn sofort die wirtschaftliche Lücke schließen  :

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325454


----------



## Anglerdemo (1. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Vielen Dank für Deine Anregungen! Wir überlegen zur Zeit wirklich, aus der Aktion eine Initiative für Meeresangeln zu gründen. Das steht aber noch hintendran, denn erst einmal müssen wir das aktuelle Projekt zu einem erfolgreichen Abschluss bringen.

Auch wird es vielen von uns nicht auf Dauer möglich sein, diese Zeit in diesen Bereich zu investieren. So müsste diese Initiative auf mehrere Schultern verteilt werden und da sehe ich Probleme.

Das muss man aber bei zeiten prüfen und hinterfragen.

Eine Homepage ist bereits geplant. Aber auch das muss mit Leben gefüllt werden. Wir schauen mal, welche Lösungen wir heute Abend erarbeiten können und wer uns hierbei hilfreich zur Hand gehen kann/ will.

Schwerpunkt unserer Arbeit ist zur Zeit die Suche nach Sponsoren, denn die Kosten müssen gedeckt werden. Zur Zeit begleichen wir alle Ausgaben aus unserer eigenen Tasche, auch wenn wir die ersten Sponsoren an Bord haben.

Dazu in kürze mehr!


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Ich fände es schön, wenn auch (zumindest kurz) angesprochen würde, dass FFH-Angelverbote usw. durchaus auch im Binnenland drohen können

--> man braucht sich nur mal diese FFH-Karte von Gesamtdeutschland anschauen, die ist höchst gruselig.

Bzw. dass solche Verbote kein reines Küstenproblem sind - nur falls etwa jemand meinen sollte, ihn beträfe das nicht, weil er ja gar nicht am Meer angelt.

Eventuell dann diese Karte öffentlich zeigen und darauf hinweisen, dass so etwas potenziell schon fast überall blühen kann.

Denn ich bin der Meinung, dass diese Karte dem Großteil der Angler bislang noch komplett unbekannt ist.

Was da an der Küste angedacht ist, ist IMO nur der Anfang.

Weiß aber natürlich nicht, ob das überhaupt in Euer Programm (bzw. dazu) passt - ist nur ein Vorschlag.


----------



## Anglerdemo (1. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Hallo Pirschirsch,

da hast Du recht. Vielen ist die drohende Gefahr nicht bekannt. Sollte die Argumentation für ein FHH Gebiet rechtlich einwandfrei sein, so kann der Bund diese für alle anderen Gebiete problemlos übernehmen. 

Unser Schwerpunkt ist jedoch das Meeresangeln und darauf werden wir uns konzentrieren müssen. Nichtsdestotrotz habe ich einmal eine aktuelle Karte der FHH Gebiete Deutschland Nord erstellt und beigefügt. Alle farbig markierten Gebiete sind FHH Gebiete.

Eventuell können wir so tatsächlich weitere Angler für unsere Aktion gewinnen. Vielen Dank für Deinen Tipp!


----------



## Flymen (1. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für Deine Anregungen! Wir überlegen zur Zeit wirklich, aus der Aktion eine Initiative für Meeresangeln zu gründen. Das steht aber noch hintendran, denn erst einmal müssen wir das aktuelle Projekt zu einem erfolgreichen Abschluss bringen.



Freut mich, dass ihr über bereits über eine Initiative nachgedacht habt. Aus meiner Sicht sollte diese aber landesweit gedacht und umgesetzt werden. Wie PirschHirsch schon schreibt, kann natürlich auch das Binnenland von Verboten betroffen sein und es gibt ja auf jeden Fall noch andere Themen, die beackert werden müssen.

Deshalb sollten sich alle Angler, egal ob am Forellenbach oder auf Hoher Se, ob leidenschaftlicher "Plumsangler" oder fanatischer "Tackleaffe"  , dazu Gedanken machen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

@ AD:

Cool - ich finde es jedenfalls super, dass der Aussperrterror von Euch in größerem Umfang und mit hoffentlich möglichst großer Öffentlichkeitswirkung thematisiert wird.

Da fühle auch ich mich - als Nicht-Meeresangler vom anderen Ende der Republik - repräsentiert.


----------



## Anglerdemo (1. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Das freut und motiviert uns, danke für Euer Lob!

Wir haben von Beginn an gesagt, wir wollen versuchen alle Angler mit ins Boot zu nehmen, ob in einem Verein/ Verband organisiert oder auch nur Urlaubsangler, ob Zanderangler oder Meerforellenspezi. Eine Aktion von Anglern für Angler!


----------



## Anglerdemo (1. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Wir freuen uns den nächsten Sponsor/ Unterstützer unserer Aktion bekannt geben zu dürfen! 

Vielen Dank an das Familienunternehmen Jenzi aus dem Schwäbischen Plüderhausen. Die Firma Jenzi ist ein großer Anbieter von Angelgeräten in Europa.  Stark im Bereich Meeres-Equipment, aber auch im allgemeinen Zubehörbereich, in Sachen Futter  und vor allem auch bei den Ruten.


----------



## buttweisser (1. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

An der Demo nehmen ja nicht nur Angler teil, sondern auch Bootsvermieter, Angel -u. Fischkutter, Bootseigner, Ferienhausvermieter, vielleicht auch Segler, Taucher und, und, und.

Eigentlich sollten gleich alle zusammen in einen "Freien Verein" gehen. Aber das ist vielleicht schon wieder zu weit gesponnen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Verantwortlich für Demo:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weitere Presseinformationen:
> Verband der Bäder- und Hochseeangelschiffe e.V.
> Willi Lüdtke – 1. Vorsitzender
> Tel. 0171/ 4950513
> ...



Die könnten das werden.....
BalticSailing e.V. 
(in Kürze umbenannt in: *Wassertourismus in Schleswig-Holstein e.V.*)
- Geschäftsstelle -
Tel. 04521/ 808 987
info@balticsailing.de


----------



## buttweisser (1. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Jawollja #6


----------



## phirania (2. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Evtl. hab ich noch nicht alles gelesen.
Aber was ist mit den Angel Profis ZB.Matze und CO.
Haben sich da schon welche angemeldet.?


----------



## Anglerdemo (2. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Heute gab es unser nächstes Treffen und es wurden einige  Punkte  besprochen, Ideen und Anregungen diskutiert und natürlich auch  viele  Dinge vereinbart. 

Wir haben noch sehr viele offene Punkte, die wir in den kommenden Tagen abarbeiten müssen.

Dazu zählt u.a. die Erstellung von Flyern, Spannbändern, Flaggen,   weitere Sponsoren gewinnen, die nächste Pressemitteilung verfassen,   Einladung von Teilnehmern an der Podiumsdiskussion und so weiter...

Aber wir haben natürlich auch Dinge verabschiedet:

1. Für alle Teilnehmer, die mit eigenem Boot anreisen und in Großenborde   oder Burgtiefe slippen möchten, wird am Samstag, 22 April keine  Slipgebühr fällig! Das gilt nur für Teilnehmer, die sich unter unserer  Mailadresse anglerdemo@online.de   anmelden und uns bereits bei der Anmeldung eine Mitteilung geben, dass   sie eine der beiden Slipanlagen an diesem Tag kostenlos nutzen  möchten.  Dieses wird dann bei den Hafenmeistern mit Namen vermerkt.  Bitte  trotzdem vor dem slippen beim jeweiligen Hafenmeister anmelden!

2. Wir werden in den Häfen Burgstaaken und Burgtiefe "Gastliegeplätze"   bereit halten, nur für Teilnehmer mit Kleinbooten aus anderen Häfen bzw.   mit Booten die geslippt werden. Auch dieser Bedarf muss von Euch bitte   im Vorfeld bei der Anmeldung vermerkt werden, damit wir dieses auch   planen können.

3. Wir werden zeitnah ein Konto für Sponsoren einrichten. Da wir bereits   verschiedene Anfragen nach einer Möglichkeit für Spenden haben, darf   das Konto natürlich auch für Spenden unter Angabe des Verwendungszweck   "Anglerdemo" genutzt werden.

4. Wir werden im WWW eine zusätzliche Seite mit aktuellen Hinweisen   einrichten, die wir dann neben unserer Mailadresse auf den Postern/   Flyern verwenden werden. Das wird kein Wettbewerb zu den Foren, sondern   dient lediglich dem Zugriff für alle Interessierten mit kurzen   gebündelten Informationen inkl. der Seekarte mit Route und   Sammelpunkten.

5. Unterkünfte für das Wochenende sind aktuell auf Fehmarn und   Heiligenhafen noch in allen Kategorien verfügbar und können problemlos   über die Tourismuscenter gebucht werden.

6. Die bereits erwähnte Seekarte werden wir zeitnah auch hier online   stellen. Dort sind Route und Sammelpunkte sowie Uhrzeiten vermerkt.

7. Für alle Kapitäne mit UKW an Bord: Kanal 15 während der Demo (neben dem "üblichen" Kanal 16)

8. Wir werden alle Bundestagsfraktion anschreiben und zur   Podiumsdiskussion einladen. Für AWZ/ Baglimit etc. ist halt der Bund   zuständig.

Die anderen Teilnehmer sind noch nicht fix, aber die Planung ist schon   fortgeschritten. WIr wollen eine Mischung aus Politik, Medien, Promi und   Ang´ler. Insgesamt um die 5 Teilnehmer plus Moderator, Dauer ca. 30   Minuten.

Ich glaube so auf die schnelle und um die Uhrzeit habe ich erst einmal   ein paar wichtige Beschlüsse und Infos zusammengefasst. Wir werden jetzt   die offenen Punkte abarbeiten und Stück für Stück für Euch hier   veröffentlichen. 

Weiterhin sind Fragen und Anregungen gewünscht.


----------



## Anglerdemo (2. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



phirania schrieb:


> Evtl. hab ich noch nicht alles gelesen.
> Aber was ist mit den Angel Profis ZB.Matze und CO.
> Haben sich da schon welche angemeldet.?



Durch die Fishing Master Show sind einige am Start und wir werden generell durch den Jahr Top Special Verlag unterstützt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

So Stück für Stück immer professioneller.
Weitermachen, sehr gut!


----------



## Franky (2. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Mir schwant schon übles... |rolleyes Irgendwann kommen auch die letzten auf den Trichter und behaupten am Schluss, es wäre alles auf ihrem Mist gewachsen... :g

Also Jungs und Mädels, macht bitte genauso weiter #6 Und ja nich die Budder vom Brot nehm' lass'n! :m


----------



## Flymen (2. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Erstmal: Top Arbeit die Ihr da leistet #6

 Dürfen die verabschiedeten Ergebnisse kopiert und unter Quellenangabe in anderen Foren weitergereicht werden?


----------



## Anglerdemo (2. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Franky schrieb:


> Mir schwant schon übles... |rolleyes Irgendwann kommen auch die letzten auf den Trichter und behaupten am Schluss, es wäre alles auf ihrem Mist gewachsen... :g
> 
> Also Jungs und Mädels, macht bitte genauso weiter #6 Und ja nich die Budder vom Brot nehm' lass'n! :m



Wir haben gestern ein schönes Foto vom Orgateam erstellt. Sobald das freigegeben ist, werden wir das natürlich auch veröffentlichen!

Die Veranstalter der Anglerdemo sind der

Verband der  Bäder- und Hochseeangelschiffe e.V. 

und 

Baltic Sailing e.V.(Wassertourismus in Schleswig-Holstein e.V.)
[FONT=&quot]
Unterstützt werden wir im Orgateam von der Wirtschaft und vom Tourismus sowie von ein paar Anglern, die ihre Freizeit dafür opfern. Unsere Aktion soll weiterhin unter dem Motto "von Anglern für Angler" laufen.

Eine vollständige Liste der Unterstützer und Sponsoren werden wir bald veröffentlichen. Noch sind wir ja in der Akquise....
 
 [/FONT]


----------



## Anglerdemo (2. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Und weiter geht es.

Auf Grund der Nachfragen veröffentlich wir jetzt unsere Bankverbindung für Sponsoren und Spenden:

*Bitte unbedingt als Verwendungszweck "Bootsdemo" angeben!*

BalticSailing e.V. 
 Volksbank Ostholstein Nord eG
 Kto.-Nr. 908215
 BLZ 21390008
 IBAN DE37 2139 0008 0000 9082 15

An dieser Stelle möchten wir uns bereits jetzt bei allen Sponsoren und Spendern für die Unterstützung bedanken!


----------



## buttweisser (2. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Der buttweisser hat gerade 20 Euro überwiesen. 

An der Demo kann ich leider nicht teilnehmen, da ich am Wochenende vorher erst aus Langeland zurückkomme und aus familiären Gründen nicht schon wieder weg darf. 

Ich hoffe aber, dass meine 20 Euro ein kleiner Beitrag zum Gelingen der Aktion sind.

Viele Grüße
Uwe


----------



## Anglerdemo (2. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Vielen, vielen Dank Uwe!! Großartig, wirklich jeder Euro zählt. 

Dafür bekommst Du einen "Platz in Gedanken" bei mir an Bord während der Demo. #6

DANKE!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

100€ sind auf den Weg zu euch. Alles andere per PN#h


----------



## Anglerdemo (2. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Mange tak for støtten Matze!

Ich melde mich wegen der anderen Geschichte.


----------



## buttweisser (2. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Vielen, vielen Dank Uwe!! Großartig, wirklich jeder Euro zählt.
> 
> Dafür bekommst Du einen "Platz in Gedanken" bei mir an Bord während der Demo. #6
> 
> DANKE!



Ich danke Dir auch und fühle mich geehrt, dass ich bei Dir einen "Platz in Gedanken" an Bord, während der Demo habe.  

Da Du ja nicht jedem Angelboardie und allen Organisatoren, Spendern,  Unterstützern und Helfern der Demo antworten kannst, stelle ich meinen "Platz in Gedanken" allen Genannten (stellvertretend  matze und bastido) zur Verfügung und hoffe, dass die Demo ein voller Erfolg wird.

Also, wenn Dein Gedanke an den "buttweisser" geht, dann geht er gleichzeitig an alle Organisatoren, Spender,  Unterstützer und Helfer der Demo. #6

Die herzlichsten Grüße und bestes Gelingen.


----------



## Anglerdemo (3. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Also, wenn Dein Gedanke an den "buttweisser"  geht, dann geht er gleichzeitig an alle Organisatoren, Spender,   Unterstützer und Helfer der Demo. #6



Ja, denn ohne Euch und Eure Unterstützung wäre die Aktion  nicht möglich. Danke!

Um möglichst noch mehr Angler zu erreichen, haben wir jetzt zusätzlich einen  eigen Facebook Auftritt ins Leben gerufen. Es geht also immer weiter!

Bitte teilen und liken...

https://www.facebook.com/Anglerdemo/?ref=aymt_homepage_panel


----------



## Flymen (3. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Dürfen wir denn nun Eure o.g. Beschlüsse unter Quellangaben in anderen Foren verbreiten?


----------



## Anglerdemo (3. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Flymen schrieb:


> Dürfen wir denn nun Eure o.g. Beschlüsse unter Quellangaben in anderen Foren verbreiten?



Guten Morgen Flymen,

selbstverständlich dürft Ihr das verbreiten. Bitte möglichst darauf achten, dass keine Beiträge aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen werden.

Sollten in anderen Foren Fragen auftreten, dürft Ihr die dann selbstverständlich in diesen Thread stellen und Antworten ggf. weitergeben. 

Wir versuchen zwar in möglichst vielen Foren mitzulesen und teilweise auch aktiv an Diskussionen teilzunehmen, jedoch ist unsere Zeit begrenzt, so dass wir leider nicht überall dabei sein können.

Danke!


----------



## Kay63 (3. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Der Solibeitrag ist zur Sparkasse gebracht.
Ich denke das wird eine große Sache. Fehmarn 224 wir sicher so etwas wie Woodstock für Angler. (Woodstaaken sozusagen)
Ich wünsch Euch bei der Organisation und Durchführung viel Erfolg und Glück, sowie viel Unterstützung. Sicher werdet Ihr viel Freizeit opfern, aber ich glaube es lohnt sich.

Grüße aus Sachsen
Kay


----------



## Anglerdemo (3. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Hallo Kay,

vielen Dank für Deine Unterstützung! Der "Platz in Gedanken" bei uns an Bord ist Dir ebenfalls sicher !

Woodstaaken ist auch eine super Wortfindung #6#6!

Wir arbeiten am Erfolg und wünschen uns Nachhaltigkeit für den Dorsch und für unsere Aktion. 

Euer Zuspruch und Kaffee hält uns am Leben.


----------



## Anglerdemo (3. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Und weiter geht es mit den Sponsoren für unsere Aktion!

Kava's Haus - und Gartenservice übernimmt sämtiche Druckkosten für  unsere Flyer, Poster und Plakate, um die Aktion im Vorfeld in  Angelgeschäften, Tourismuscentern, auf Angelkuttern und bei  Bootsvermietern zu bewerben.

Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle!


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

*RESPEKT!!!!!*

Nun ist auch endlich einer der hauptbetroffenen Verbände aufgewacht und dabei, der Landesanglerverband Mecklenburg Vorpommern!!

Nachdem ja die Berufs-Fischer aus M-V da zuerst mal anglerfreundlich vorgeprescht waren.

Dafür, dass nun auch ein solcher Naturschutzverband in die Gänge kommt, dafür meinen vollsten Respekt!!!!!

*Herzlichsten Dank an den LAV-MEck-Pomm  für die Unterstützung!!!!*

*Aktueller Stand Unterstützer Anglerdemo aus den Verbänden*

Es ist echt klasse, dass neben 2 Anglerverbänden auch noch Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei sofort den engagierten Initiatoren, Anglern und Angelfreunden halfen und helfen, das weiter verbreiten und zu veröffentlichen und selber zu kommen - *DAFÜR  NOCHMAL HERZLICHEN DANK!!*
> Anglerverband Schleswig Holstein - http://www.lav-union-nord.de/
> Anglerverband Niedersachsen - http://www.av-nds.de/
> Rheinischer Fischereiverband - http://www.rhfv.de/
> Landesanglerverband Sachsen-Anhalt  - http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/ 
> Fischereiverband Saar - https://www.fischereiverband-saar.de/
> Fischer-Union-West e.V. - http://fischer-union-west.de/
> Angelsport-Verband Hamburg - http://www.asvhh.de/
> Landesanglerverband Sachsen - http://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/index.php?modul=news&vid=154
> (Regionalverband) Anglerverband Südsachsen Mulde/Elster e.V.  - http://www.anglerverband-chemnitz.de...-umweltpolitik
> Landesfischereiverband MeckPomm (Berufsfischer) - http://www.lfvmv.de/mitteilungen.php?id=96
> Kreisanglerverband Nordfriesland - http://www.kav-nf.de/
> Deutscher Süßwasserangler Verband - http://dsav.eu/anglerdemo-gegen-ueberzogenen-naturschutz-und-anglerfeindliche-umweltpolitik/
>  Kreisanglerverein Uecker-Randow e.V. - http://kav-uer.de/info.php
> Landesanglerverband Mecklenburg Vorpommern - http://www.lav-mv.de/

Dass von den hauptbetroffenen Naturschutzverbänden LSFV-SH (http://lsfv-sh.de/)und DAFV (http://www.dafv.de/) *bis jetzt noch keinerlei Unterstützung für die engagierten Initiatoren, Angler und Angelfreunde kam,*  ist dagegen traurig.


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Woodstaaken ist auch eine super Wortfindung #6#6!
> 
> Das sind die Denkmäler von Fehmarn......
> 
> ...


----------



## Anglerdemo (4. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Wir möchten Euch einen weiteren Sponsor vorstellen und freuen uns *"Das größte in Deutschland"* bei uns an Bord begrüßen zu dürfen!

*Angelsport Moritz Nord GmbH in Kaltenkirchen!*

moritz-nord.de/

Die Verkäufer bei Angelsport Moritz Nord haben sich alle ihr Hobby zum  Beruf gemacht. Aus diesem Grund sind sie mit Herz und Seele dabei wenn  es darum geht, darüber zu sprechen, mit welchem Gerät oder welchem Köder  man wo am besten und sinnvollsten losgeht um guten Fisch zu fangen –  oder welches Futter oder Futtermischung Ihr an dem einen oder dem  anderen Wasser einsetzen könnt.

Ganz egal, ob es sich um Meeres- und Brandungsangeln, fischen in  Norwegen, Dänemark und Schweden, Fliegenfischen, Forellenangeln,  Karpfenangeln, Stippangeln… oder oder oder handelt. Bei Angelsport  Moritz Nord findet Ihr immer den richtigen Mann und das richtige Gerät  um an Euer Ziel zu kommen.

Neugierig geworden? Schaut einfach mal ganz unverbindlich bei Angelsport Moritz Nord vorbei – es lohnt sich, versprochen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Super - die sind ja auch direkt betroffen als richtige Dienstleister der Angler - im Unterschied zum LSFV-SH, der das leider immer noch alles ignoriert ;-)

Super und DANKE an Moritz!!


----------



## Anglerdemo (4. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Super - die sind ja auch direkt betroffen als richtige Dienstleister der Angler - im Unterschied zum LSFV-SH, der das leider immer noch alles ignoriert ;-)
> 
> Super und DANKE an Moritz!!



Ja Thomas, so ist es! Wir hatten ein sehr freundliches und offenes Gespräch mit Frau Moritz.

U.a. haben wir zwei wichtige Botschaften aus dem Gespräch mitgenommen. Frau Moritz liegen die Angler wirklich am Herzen (und das nicht aus geschäftlichen Gründen!) und sie macht sich Sorgen um unser Hobby und die jetzigen und zukünftig drohenden Einschränkungen. Alleine die Gefahren die aus Natura2000 Gebieten drohen, sind nicht nur ein Risiko für Meeresangler, sondern auch für Karpfen- und Zanderangler oder wen auch immer mit einer Rute in der Hand.

So war sie auch spontan bereit unsere Aktion großzügig zu unterstützen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Und wieder ein neuer:



bigpit12 schrieb:


> Der Leipziger Verband hat es auf mein Anraten hin auch geteilt auf FB . https://www.facebook.com/AnglerverbandLeipzig/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED



*Aktueller Stand Unterstützer Anglerdemo aus den Verbänden*

Es ist echt klasse, dass neben 2 Anglerverbänden auch noch Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei sofort den engagierten Initiatoren, Anglern und Angelfreunden halfen und helfen, das weiter verbreiten und zu veröffentlichen und selber zu kommen - *DAFÜR  NOCHMAL HERZLICHEN DANK!!*
> Anglerverband Schleswig Holstein - http://www.lav-union-nord.de/
> Anglerverband Niedersachsen - http://www.av-nds.de/
> Rheinischer Fischereiverband - http://www.rhfv.de/
> Landesanglerverband Sachsen-Anhalt  - http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/ 
> Fischereiverband Saar - https://www.fischereiverband-saar.de/
> Fischer-Union-West e.V. - http://fischer-union-west.de/
> Angelsport-Verband Hamburg - http://www.asvhh.de/
> Landesanglerverband Sachsen - http://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/index.php?modul=news&vid=154
> (Regionalverband) Anglerverband Südsachsen Mulde/Elster e.V.  - http://www.anglerverband-chemnitz.de...-umweltpolitik
> Landesfischereiverband MeckPomm (Berufsfischer) - http://www.lfvmv.de/mitteilungen.php?id=96
> Kreisanglerverband Nordfriesland - http://www.kav-nf.de/
> Deutscher Süßwasserangler Verband - http://dsav.eu/anglerdemo-gegen-ueberzogenen-naturschutz-und-anglerfeindliche-umweltpolitik/
>  Kreisanglerverein Uecker-Randow e.V. - http://kav-uer.de/info.php
> Landesanglerverband Mecklenburg Vorpommern - http://www.lav-mv.de/
> Anglerverband Leipzig - https://www.facebook.com/AnglerverbandLeipzig/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED


Dass von den hauptbetroffenen Naturschutzverbänden LSFV-SH (http://lsfv-sh.de/)und DAFV (http://www.dafv.de/) *bis jetzt noch keinerlei Unterstützung für die engagierten Initiatoren, Angler und Angelfreunde kam,*  ist dagegen traurig.


----------



## Anglerdemo (4. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

https://www.fehmarn24.de/fehmarn/groesste-angel-event-jahres-7455303.html

Der Veranstalter der FMS  steht hinter uns!#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

wollt ich grade reinstellen - warst schneller ;-)


----------



## Anglerdemo (4. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> wollt ich grade reinstellen - warst schneller ;-)



Wir schlafen hier auf der Insel ja nicht auf Bäumen  (höchstens mal im Strandkorb).


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Wo geht denn der Rest hin,wenn was übrig bleibt?

(Spenden)  Seerettung

und 

wenn ihr ins  Minus kommt ?

Helfen wir Angler auch.


----------



## Anglerdemo (4. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Wo geht denn der Rest hin,wenn was übrig bleibt?
> 
> (Spenden)  Seerettung
> 
> ...



Zur Zeit haben wir tatsächlich noch ein großes finanzielles Defizit. Das war uns von Beginn an klar, aber wir sind vorsichtig optimistisch, dass wir bis zum Stichtag im grünen Bereich sein werden. Klar ist aber auch, ohne weitere Sponsoren und Spenden geht es nicht.

Die Abwicklung erfolgt ja über Balticsailing e.V. . Somit ist Transparenz bei den Geldern sichergestellt, da die Aktion über eine eigene Kostenstelle dort läuft.

Und immer daran denken, nicht vergessen Euch anzumelden unter anglerdemo@online.de #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Selbst der anglerfeindliche Bundesverband DAFV, der mit Hauptschud trägt an der jetzigen Misere um Angelverbote, hat wohl eingesehen, dass er auf Dauer nicht gegen Angler agieren kann und wirbt für die Demo.

http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...aturschutz-und-anglerfeindliche-umweltpolitik
*
Dafür recht herzlichen Dank an den DAFV!!*

*Aktueller Stand Unterstützer Anglerdemo aus den Verbänden*
Es ist echt klasse, dass neben 2 Anglerverbänden auch noch Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei sofort den engagierten Initiatoren, Anglern und Angelfreunden halfen und helfen, das weiter verbreiten und zu veröffentlichen und selber zu kommen - *DAFÜR  NOCHMAL HERZLICHEN DANK!!*
> Anglerverband Schleswig Holstein - http://www.lav-union-nord.de/
> Anglerverband Niedersachsen - http://www.av-nds.de/
> Rheinischer Fischereiverband - http://www.rhfv.de/
> Landesanglerverband Sachsen-Anhalt  - http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/ 
> Fischereiverband Saar - https://www.fischereiverband-saar.de/
> Fischer-Union-West e.V. - http://fischer-union-west.de/
> Angelsport-Verband Hamburg - http://www.asvhh.de/
> Landesanglerverband Sachsen - http://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/index.php?modul=news&vid=154
> (Regionalverband) Anglerverband Südsachsen Mulde/Elster e.V.  - http://www.anglerverband-chemnitz.de...-umweltpolitik
> Landesfischereiverband MeckPomm (Berufsfischer) - http://www.lfvmv.de/mitteilungen.php?id=96
> Kreisanglerverband Nordfriesland - http://www.kav-nf.de/
> Deutscher Süßwasserangler Verband - http://dsav.eu/anglerdemo-gegen-ueberzogenen-naturschutz-und-anglerfeindliche-umweltpolitik/
>  Kreisanglerverein Uecker-Randow e.V. - http://kav-uer.de/info.php
> Landesanglerverband Mecklenburg Vorpommern - http://www.lav-mv.de/
> Anglerverband Leipzig - https://www.facebook.com/AnglerverbandLeipzig/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED
> DAFV - http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...aturschutz-und-anglerfeindliche-umweltpolitik

Nur noch einer der hauptbetroffenen Naturschutzverbände DAFV, LAV MeckPomm und LSFV-SH (http://lsfv-sh.de/) unterstützt bis jetzt immer nicht die engagierten Initiatoren, Angler und Angelfreunde:
Der LSFV-SH!!


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Ein Danke schön das wir Angler auch mal hinter die Kulissen gucken dürfen.

In Deutscheland

das büschen..............da fährst in ein tag durch.

und das bischen jagtrieb, hat doch jeder in sich...........
abba die anderen nicht;-)


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

muß da 2x gucken

haste............... *herzlichen Dank an den DAFV!!
*die erhöhen ihre Diäten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Selbstverständlich ein Dank, wenn mal was richtig gemacht wird.
Ist doch selbstverständlich und klar...

Krieg halt so selten Gelegenheit dazu........

Aber echt peinlich ist das doch inzwischen echt für den LSFV-SH, oder???


----------



## Hering 58 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> muß da 2x gucken
> 
> haste............... *herzlichen Dank an den DAFV!!
> *die erhöhen ihre Diäten.


ABBA du machst keine Diät?:q


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> ABBA du machst keine Diät?:q


Ja das stimmt wir wollen euch wieder an die Ostsee bekommen.

Lecker Essen
Eine Ausfahrt mit der ganzen Familie
Die Luft   und und...........Angeln

das sind wir.

einer hat sreibt...kann ja snell zu mittelmeer ausweichen.

ja toll ----wer will bei 40grad im schatten im sommer da hin


----------



## Brutzlaff (5. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Da ihr uns hier ja so schön auf dem laufenden haltet:
Bekommt man eine Bestätigung, wenn man sich anmeldet?
Und wieviele Anmeldungen habt ihr denn bereits von Anglern?


----------



## Anglerdemo (5. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Hallo Brutzlaff,

normalerweise verschicken wir eine Mail mit einer Bestätigung innerhalb von 48 Stunden. 

Da wir aber alle auch noch einen "richtigen" Job haben, kann es auch mal länger dauern.

Die genaue Zahl an Anmledungen kann ich Dir nicht sagen, da wir eine Aufgabenteilung innerhalb des Teams haben.

Wir sind im "Soll" und auf einem guten Weg, so dass wir überzeugt sind, die angepeilten 50 Boote am 22.04 am Start zu haben. Natürlich hätten wir gerne noch mehr als die 50 Kleinboote, aber das liegt an Euch. Je mehr Boote/ Angler am Konvoi teilnehmen, desto größer die Aufmerksamkeit für unsere Aktion.

Bei den Kuttern haben wir bereits die angepeilten 20 Kutter erreicht.

Also liebe Angler, bitte weiterhin anmelden! Die Aktion muss "sitzen"... Es geht hier um verdammt viel für uns Angler!


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Absolut Spitze,
Anglerdemo


#6
Ihr Arbeitet auch am Sonntag:mIn einer Zeit voller Stress und Hektik bietet Gott uns einen Ruhetag an.


#a


----------



## Alex76 (5. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Bei den Kuttern haben wir bereits die angepeilten 20 Kutter erreicht.
> 
> Also liebe Angler, bitte weiterhin anmelden! Die Aktion muss "sitzen"... Es geht hier um verdammt viel für uns Angler!



Darf ich fragen, welche Kutter zugesagt haben? Würde mich sehr interessieren!


----------



## Brutzlaff (5. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Alex76 schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, welche Kutter zugesagt haben? Würde mich sehr interessieren!



Wäre auch interessant, ob man bei der Anmeldung, so man denn nicht mit eigenem Boot erscheinen kann, auch einen Wunschkutter äußern darf? Quasi seinen Stammkutter oder einfach mal einen anderen bestimmten Kutter "testen"kann...

Vielen Dank für euer Engagement


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Brutzlaff schrieb:


> Wäre auch interessant, ob man bei der Anmeldung, so man denn nicht mit eigenem Boot erscheinen kann, auch einen Wunschkutter äußern darf? Quasi seinen Stammkutter oder einfach mal einen anderen bestimmten Kutter "testen"kann...
> 
> Vielen Dank für euer Engagement


testen kannste nicht........die laufen mit diesel...heizöl..schweröl

|wavey:


----------



## Wegberger (5. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Hallo Angeldemo,

zwar gibt es noch MV .... aber ihr in Fehmarn und auch ein großer Teil der Ostsee-Angler kommt ja auch aus S-H.

Wie steht ihr als Organisatoren zu der Nicht-Beachtung durch den Landesverband (also eurer Vertretung) zu dieses tollen Aktion:

Zitat des Verbandes:



> Unser Ziel im *LSFV Schleswig-Holstein* ist die Vertretung der fischereilichen Interessen,.....Wir sind eine ..... Anglerorganisation.


Das Statement ist doch mehr als eindeutig (s.o. und zu der Demo) #c


----------



## Anglerdemo (5. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Alex76 schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, welche Kutter zugesagt haben? Würde mich sehr interessieren!



Pauschal erst einmal alle Kutter aus Heiligenhafen und von der Insel Fehmarn. Zusätzlich noch eine Abordnung aus Mecklenburg- Vorpommern. 

Wir stellen die teilnehmenden Kutter seit heute auf unserer Facebook- Seite vor.



Brutzlaff schrieb:


> Wäre auch interessant, ob man bei der Anmeldung, so man denn nicht mit eigenem Boot erscheinen kann, auch einen Wunschkutter äußern darf? Quasi seinen Stammkutter oder einfach mal einen anderen bestimmten Kutter "testen"kann...
> 
> Vielen Dank für euer Engagement



Die Kutter aus Heiligenhafen werden auf Grund des vorgegebenen Zeitplans morgens ganz normal zur Angeltour fahren und sich anschließend dem Konvoi anschließen. Somit ist bei einem HHF Kutter der einfachste Weg, sich seinen Stammkutter zu reservieren, für den 22.04.2017 eine ganz normale Angeltour zu buchen. #6

Wie die Verteilung in Burgstaaken aussieht, klären wir noch ab.


----------



## Anglerdemo (5. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Angeldemo,
> 
> zwar gibt es noch MV .... aber ihr in Fehmarn und auch ein großer Teil der Ostsee-Angler kommt ja auch aus S-H.
> 
> ...



Hallo Wegberger,

wir verhalten uns hier völlig neutral! Wir freuen uns über jeden Verband, der unsere Aktion unterstützt, indem er die Information z.B. auf seiner Homepage bereitstellt oder zur Unterstützung auffordert oder sogar - wie von einigen Verbänden angekündigt und geplant - an der Veranstaltung mit dem Präsidium und Mitgliedern teilnimmt.

Dieses sehen wir als sehr positiv an und bedanken uns für die Unterstützung. 

In Schleswig-Holstein hat ja der "Anglerverband Schleswig-Holstein e.V." auch zur Teilnahme aufgerufen. Somit werden wir ja auch in Schleswig-Holstein von einem Verband unterstützt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Hallo Anglerdemo,
50,-€ sind unterwegs für eure tolle Sache.
Es wäre allerdings besser, wenn eure Bankdaten immer auf der letzen Seite erscheinen würden, so dass man sie sofort findet, wenn man diesen Trööt öffnet. So wie es jetzt ist, muss man ewig suchen
Viele Grüße aus der Pfalz
Christian


----------



## Franz_16 (6. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



> Es wäre allerdings besser, wenn eure Bankdaten immer auf der letzen Seite erscheinen würden, so dass man sie sofort findet



Immer auf der letzten geht nicht, aber man könnte sie im Eingangsposting mit reinschreiben - dann wären sie immer auf der ersten


----------



## Anglerdemo (6. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Hallo Anglerdemo,
> 50,-€ sind unterwegs für eure tolle Sache.
> Es wäre allerdings besser, wenn eure Bankdaten immer auf der letzen Seite erscheinen würden, so dass man sie sofort findet, wenn man diesen Trööt öffnet. So wie es jetzt ist, muss man ewig suchen
> Viele Grüße aus der Pfalz
> Christian



Hallo Christian,

vielen Dank für Deine Unterstützung und Deinen Hinweis!



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Immer auf der letzten geht nicht, aber man könnte sie im Eingangsposting mit reinschreiben - dann wären sie immer auf der ersten



Oder in die Signatur .

Erledigt und geändert #6.


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

jep, genau so.
viele wüßten sonst gar nicht, dass ihr überhaupt ein Spendenkonto eingerichtet habt.


----------



## Anglerdemo (6. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Wir stellen die teilnehmenden Kutter seit heute auf unserer Facebook- Seite vor.



Und heute haben wir mit der MS Einigkeit bereits den zweiten Teilnehmer vorgestellt .

https://www.facebook.com/Anglerdemo/


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

immer weiter so!


----------



## Anglerdemo (8. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

So, nicht nur dass wir alle einen Job und Familie haben, müssen wir natürlich im Hintergrund unsere ToDo Liste abarbeiten. Dazu gehört es natürlich auch, weitere Sponsoren und Spenden aufzutreiben, aber auch viele Gespräche zu anderen Themen zu führen. Ich verspreche Euch, dass wir alle weiterhin mit Vollgas und Herzblut bei der Sache sind!

Aktuell haben wir das Layout für die Flyer und Poster fertiggestellt und den Auftrag für den Druck vergeben.

Natürlich stellen wir Euch hier ein Bild unseres Flyers rein.

Gerne können wir Euch den Flyer als JPG oder PDF zur Verfügung stellen, falls Ihr den zum Beispiel auf Eurer Homepage oder bei Facebook bewerben wollt oder aber auch selber ausdrucken und irgendwo als Werbung anbringen wollt.

Gebt uns einfach eine Info über unsere Mailadresse.


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

man sieht, dass ihr mit Herzblut bei der Sache seit, deshalb glaube ich an euren Erfolg


----------



## Anglerdemo (9. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Mit Herzblut sind auch unsere Sponsoren dabei!

Wir möchten an dieser Stelle mit der Produktentwicklung Helterhoff GmbH einen weiteren Sponsor vorstellen.

Die Produktentwicklung Helterhoff GmbH ist ein kleines mittelständisches Unternehmen mit  Manufakturcharakter. Ihren Kunden bieten sie von der Konzeption über  Konstruktion und Musterstück bis hin zum serienäquivalenten Prototypen  alles zum Thema Produktentwicklung. Mit Leidenschaft, Fachwissen und  ausgefeilter Technik konnte die Produktentwicklung Helterhoff GmbH in ihrer 15 jährigen  Betriebsgeschichte jedes Projekt erfolgreich verwirklichen. Dafür haben sie die Ideen und geben den Produkten Hand und Fuß.Ein Schwerpunkt sind u.a. Exponate für die Meeresforschung.

Mehr Infos unter http://wordpress.helterhoff.com/

Die Firma Helterhoff beteiligt sich zudem mit einem Boot an unserer Demo.

Vielen Dank für Eure Unterstützung!


----------



## Anglerdemo (9. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Moin moin,

wir möchten Euch noch einmal bitten, bei der Anmeldung bitte unbedingt Euren Starthafen anzugeben. Dieses benötigen wir für unsere Planung.

Des Weiteren gebt uns bitte einen Hinweis, wenn Ihr am 22.04.2017 die kostenlosen Slipmöglichkeiten in Großenbrode oder Burgtiefe in Anspruch nehmen wollt. Dafür benötigen wir ebenfalls vorab die Info, da wir dieses vorab bei den Hafenmeistern anmelden müssen und die eine Übersicht von uns erhalten.

Danke für Eure Unterstützung!


----------



## Anglerdemo (10. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Ein weiterer Sponsor wird uns unterstützen! 

Wir freuen uns auf einen Sponsor aus der mit am stärksten von den Einschänkungen und Verboten betroffenen Region Ostholstein!

Baltic Kölln ist für Euch da - in Heiligenhafen direkt am Hafen und sogar mit  einem Online-Shop. Baltic Kölln hat alles, was Ihr für Euren Urlaub an  der Ostsee benötigt! Angelgeräte, Yachtausrüstung, alles für Strand und  Wasser, maritime Souvenirs für zu Hause und auch trendige Bekleidung. Oder Ihr geht auf großen Fischfang mit den Charterschiffen Baltic III oder Baltic IV.

Die modernen Hotelzimmer und Apartements bieten Euch nicht nur eine  maritime Atmosphäre sondern auch einen einmaligen Blick über den Hafen  und auf die Ostsee mit der Fehmarn Sundbrücke.

Batic Kölln freut sich auf Euch und wir sagen DANKE!


----------



## Nordlicht (12. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Zum Thema Drohne....



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Das werden wir uns mal angucken. Danke!



Denk daran, dass ich mit Robby einen Berufsfotografen an Bord habe, der auch im Besitz einer hochwertigen Drohne ist #6


----------



## Anglerdemo (12. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Zum Thema Drohne....
> 
> Denk daran, dass ich mit Robby einen Berufsfotografen an Bord habe, der auch im Besitz einer hochwertigen Drohne ist #6



Das weiß ich doch Nordlicht! Gestern habe ich lange mit ihm telefoniert. Denn wir benötigen nicht nur seine Bilder, sondern tatsächlich auch seine Tipps und Erfahrungen bereits im Vorfeld. Wir vom Orgateam werden uns vor der Demo mit Robby vor Ort auf Fehmarn treffen und anhand unserer Routenplanung die besten Standorte für Presse und Fotografen gemeinsam mit ihm festlegen. Mit Hilfe von Robby müssen wir dann zum Beispiel auch kleine Kurskorrekturen planen, Sonneneinstrahlungen berücksichtigen, Brennweiten schon mal prüfen und und und. 

Wenn ich mir unsere aktuelle ToDo Liste anschaue, wird das einfach nicht weniger- außer die Tage bis zur Aktion |rolleyes.

Zur allgemeinen Info. Wir werden in Kürze unsere erste Homepage freischalten. Dort findet Ihr dann gebündelt noch einmal alle wichtigen Infos. Für alle News, Fragen und Antworten, Diskussionen oder Anregungen von Euch stehen wir natürlich weiterhin in den Foren zur Verfügung. Die Foren sind unsere wichtigste im Kontakt mit Euch, ebenso wie unsere Facebook- Seite.


----------



## Anglerdemo (15. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Es geht immer weiter. Auch wenn es die letzten Tage ruhig von unserer Seite war, so haben wir im Hintergrund weiter sehr viel bewegen können. Wir arbeiten weiterhin an unserer Homepage, haben die Spannbänder für die Kutter in Auftrag gegeben, die Flyer und Poster sind von der Druckerei auf dem Postwege zu uns, wir haben uns eine "Kleinigkeit" für die teilnehmenden Kleinboote überlegt und auf den Weg gebracht und wir sind weiter mit Sponsoren im Gespräch.

Einen neuen Sponsor möchten wir Euch heute an dieser Stelle vorstellen.

Für uns ist es eine besondere Ehre und Freude, das Team von *Fehmarnangler.net* als Unterstützer und Sponsor für unsere Aktion an Bord haben zu dürfen. Schließlich haben die Jungs großen Anteil daran, dass diese Aktion überhaupt zustande gekommen ist! Danke, dass wir Eure Plattform für die ersten Schritte und zur Vorbereitung nutzen durften.

www.fehmarn-angler.net ist ein Angelforum, welches sich mit allen Themen  rund ums Angeln auf  Fehmarn beschäftigt.  Fehmarn-Angler bringt Euch an den Fisch mit verschiedenen Angelarten:  Brandungsangeln, Bootsangeln, Kutterangeln, Spinnfischen und  Fliegenfischen. Es gibt reichlich Tipps zu Restaurants auf Fehmarn,  Unterkünften auf Fehmarn, Bootsvermietungen auf Fehmarn. Verabredungen zum gemeinsamen Fischen, Angelführer auf  Fehmarn, Slipanlagen auf Fehmarn uvm.

Registrierten Benutzern mit Vollzugang stehen auch die Rubriken  Fangberichte um Fehmarn, Bootsangelplätze (selbstverständlich mit  GPS-Daten ) und Luftbildern von Fehmarn, die sämtliche Strandangelplätze  von oben zeigen, offen. Es lohnt sich, einen Blick zu werfen!


----------



## Anglerdemo (17. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Wir bereits angekündigt, möchten wir mit der Demo auf die aktuellen  Probleme aufmerksam machen. Nachfolgend unsere offizielle Stellungnahme  zur Demo:



*Angler-Demo gegen überzogenen Naturschutz und anglerfeindliche  Umweltpolitik                                                                           

Fehmarn,  17.03.2017*

In Deutschland zeigt die Politik immer häufiger, dass sie  Interessenverbänden, die uns Menschen aus der Natur aussperren möchte,  gewähren lässt und sogar tatkräftig unterstützt. Die Natur soll laut  dieser Organisationen nicht für, sondern vor dem Menschen geschützt  werden.

Häufig geschieht dieses, ohne auf die Belange von Menschen Rücksicht zu  nehmen oder gar auf die Natur selber, denn es geht in erster Linie nur  ums Geld. Es geht um viele Millionen von Spendengeldern,  Forschungsgeldern und öffentliche Aufträge für den sogenannten  Naturschutz.

Angeln stellt schon immer eine besonders naturverträgliche Nutzungsform  der Natur dar. Neue Studien scheinen hierbei den Zielen der Auftraggeber  zu folgen. Es kommt zu erstaunlichen Neubewertungen des Angelns –  Angler werden zunehmend öffentlich unter Beschuss genommen! Der jetzige  Versuch der Bundesregierung um Umweltministerin Hendricks, Angelverbote  in den FFH-Gebieten der deutschen ausschließlichen Wirtschaftszone (AWZ)  zu installieren, zeigt dieses deutlich, denn es gibt bis jetzt keinen  wissenschaftlich nachweisbaren Grund für ein Angelverbot!

Trotzdem soll genau das passieren, obwohl die EU in diesen  Schutzgebieten keine Angelverbote gefordert hat – dies ist eine deutsche  Politik der Verbote! Das ist überzogener und falsch verstandener  Naturschutz! Unsere Nachbarn in Dänemark und Polen müssen die gleichen  EU-Vorgaben umsetzen – in diesen Ländern jedoch ohne Angelverbote. Wir  fordern, dass EU- Naturschutzpolitik im Interesse von Mensch und Natur  umgesetzt wird.

Deutschland hingegen setzt die Politik der Verbote fort und plant in den  deutschen AWZ Angelverbote. Dieses scheint leider nur der Beginn von  immer neuen Verboten und Einschränkungen zu sein. In verschiedenen  Bundesländern sind weitere Aussperrungen des Menschen geplant.  Befahrensverbote, Betretungsverbote, Angelverbote – alles Verbote ohne  wissenschaftlich nachvollziehbare Effekte.

Kein Angler wird sich vernünftigen Konzepten zum Naturschutz  verschließen! Wir fordern, dass jede politische Entscheidung zur  Regulierung der Fischbestände zukünftig nur aufgrund von neutralen,  wirtschaftlichen und naturschutzfachlichen Fakten getroffen werden darf.  Alle Maßnahmen müssen effektiv sein, dürfen aber zugleich nur  geringstmögliche wirtschaftliche Auswirkungen haben. Betroffene  Berufsfischer und der Angeltourismus, aber auch Einzelhändler und  Vermieter müssen angemessene Unterstützung erhalten.

Wir fordern von Behörden, Wissenschaft und Politik tragfähige Lösungen  für Mensch, Land und Region zu erarbeiten. Neue Verbote und  Aussperrungen des Menschen dürfen nicht das Ziel deutscher Politik sein.  Die Akzeptanz des Naturschutzes wird in der Bevölkerung mit nicht  nachvollziehbaren Entscheidungen nachhaltig gefährdet. Nachvollziehbaren  und effektiven Naturschutz unterstützen wir nach Kräften.

Gemeinsame Lösungen statt Verbote! Keine Angelverbote oder Einschränkungen


ohne wissenschaftlichen Nachweis!
ohne klare Zielfestlegung!
ohne zeitliche Begrenzung!
ohne neutrale Gutachten!
ohne Berücksichtigung der Folgen für Wirtschaft und Angeltourismus!
Wir  fordern die Politik auf, sich mit allen Betroffenen an einen Tisch zu  setzen und gemeinsam Lösungen zu finden, da wir andernfalls auch  zukünftig gegen eine anglerfeindliche Politik kämpfen werden!

_Das Organisationsteam Angler-Demo am 22.04.17 im Fehmarnsund_


----------



## Anglerdemo (18. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Auch heute sind wir wieder für die Aktion im Einsatz. Gestern haben  wir die Poster und Flyer aus der Druckerei erhalten und wir starten mit  der persönlichen Verteilung in den Angelgeschäften, bei Bootsvermietern,  in den Tourismuscentern und auf den Angelkuttern. Unser erster Weg  führte zu unserem Sponsor Angelsport Moritz- Nord GmbH in Kaltenkirchen.  Wir überreichten Frau Moritz das erste Poster und einen großen Stapel  Flyer. Sofort mussten wir Rede und Antwort bei interessierten  Kunden stehen und haben durchweg ein positives Feedback und  Unterstützung für unsere Aktion erhalten. Auch der Angelnachwuchs  unterstützt unsere Aktion. Der 11 jährige Finn ergatterte einen der  ersten Flyer und sagt "Die Aktion ist toll. Ich möchte in 20 Jahren auch  noch Dorsche in der Ostsee vom Angelkutter oder Kleinboot fangen  dürfen". Finn, wir werden alles daür unternehmen, versprochen!

 Auf dem Foto seht Ihr Frau Moritz, Finn und einen Vertreter des Orgateams vor dem ersten Poster!


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Topp! 
Weiter so!


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

ihr seid Klasse.
Ich hoffe, am 22.04 sind soviel Angler auf der Insel, dass der Verkehr zusammen bricht.


----------



## Anglerdemo (18. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ihr seid Klasse.
> Ich hoffe, am 22.04 sind soviel Angler auf der Insel, dass der Verkehr zusammen bricht.



Danke, dass hoffen wir auch ;-)

Die enorme Unterstützung und der Zuspruch aus dem Kreise von Euch Anglern motiviert uns jeden Tag aufs Neue.

"Wildfremde" Menschen, die uns anschreiben und Unterstützung anbieten. DANKE an alle!


----------



## Gambolputty (18. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Wenn ich eure Stellungsnahme richtig verstehe, spielt das Thema "Baglimit" bei der Aktion keine primäre Rolle, oder doch? Unabhängig davon finde ich euren Einsatz großartig, großes Dankeschön dafür |wavey:.


----------



## Anglerdemo (18. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Gambolputty schrieb:


> Wenn ich eure Stellungsnahme richtig verstehe, spielt das Thema "Baglimit" bei der Aktion keine primäre Rolle, oder doch?



Wir haben das Thema Baglimit nicht explizit in den Vordergrund gestellt, fällt aber sicherlich genauso in unsere Forderung "keine Einschränkungen ohne...." wie alle anderen nicht nachvollziehbaren Entscheidungen der Politik und steht im Fokus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Auch weil die Regierung in Kiel nochmal betonte, dass es nicht um Dorschschutz ging bei der Einschränkung der Angler , sondern um die Besserstellung der EU-Fischerei..

Man MUSS aber gegen ALLE Verbote einschreiten, die Vorbedingungen, welche die Jungs aufgestellt haben, find ich persönlich sehr gut und auch im Süßwasser anwendbar:


Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Gemeinsame Lösungen statt Verbote! Keine Angelverbote oder Einschränkungen
> 
> 
> ohne wissenschaftlichen Nachweis!
> ...


----------



## Anglerdemo (18. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Man MUSS aber gegen ALLE Verbote einschreiten, die Vorbedingungen, welche die Jungs aufgestellt haben, find ich persönlich sehr gut und auch im Süßwasser anwendbar:



Danke Thomas. Wir haben ja von Beginn an gesagt, dass es unser Ziel sei, möglichst viele Angler mit unserer Aktion "abzuholen". Viele Meeresangler sind ja auch am Süsswasser unterwegs und wenn wir Einschränkungen in Natura2000 Gebieten im Meer verhindern können, helfen wir auch den Anglern im Süsswasser, denn da drohen ja bei gleicher Argumentation durch die Politik ähnliche Einschränkungen für uns Angler. 

Unsere Forderungen sollen weder den Bootsangler, noch den Kutterangler oder Brandungsangler in den Vordergrund stellen, sondern egal welche Einschränkungen drohen oder Bestand haben- wir wollen Lösungen für alle Angler. Das haben wir uns auf die Fahne geschrieben. Natürlich stehen aktuell die Boots- und Kutterangler im Vordergund, da hier der Druck durch die jetzige Situation am größten ist. 

Mit der Politik an einem Tisch gemeinsame Lösungen für alle Betroffenen schaffen ist das Ziel- mit seriöser und vertrauensvoller Zusammenarbeit, mittelfristig ausgerichtet. Kurzfristig gibt es in diesem Fall in der Politik leider nicht, Der Bootskonvoi stellt das Startsignal dar, um ein öffentliches Zeichen für unsere Sorgen und Probleme zu setzen und die Politik zu sensibilisieren.

Was danach passiert, ist sicherlich auch abhängig von den anstehenden Gesprächen mit der Politik und den daraus resultierenden Ergebnissen. 

Festhalten können wir auf jeden Fall jetzt schon, dass man auf uns aufmersam geworden ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Topp!


----------



## Skott (18. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Auf dem Foto seht Ihr Frau Moritz, Finn und einen Vertreter des Orgateams vor dem ersten Poster!



Bist du oder der Vertreter des Orgateams der "Lars S-H" aus einem anderen Forum?


----------



## Anglerdemo (18. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Skott schrieb:


> Bist du oder der Vertreter des Orgateams der "Lars S-H" aus einem anderen Forum?



Auf dem Foto ist das tatsächlich Lars S-H #6


----------



## Skott (18. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Danke Thomas. Wir haben ja von Beginn an gesagt, dass es unser Ziel sei, möglichst viele Angler mit unserer Aktion "abzuholen". Viele Meeresangler sind ja auch am Süsswasser unterwegs und wenn wir Einschränkungen in Natura2000 Gebieten im Meer verhindern können, helfen wir auch den Anglern im Süsswasser, denn da drohen ja bei gleicher Argumentation durch die Politik ähnliche Einschränkungen für uns Angler.
> 
> Unsere Forderungen sollen weder den Bootsangler, noch den Kutterangler oder Brandungsangler in den Vordergrund stellen, sondern egal welche Einschränkungen drohen oder Bestand haben- wir wollen Lösungen für alle Angler. Das haben wir uns auf die Fahne geschrieben. Natürlich stehen aktuell die Boots- und Kutterangler im Vordergund, da hier der Druck durch die jetzige Situation am größten ist.
> 
> ...



Ich bin zwar "nur" ein Binnenangler und eher selten an der Küste, aber euren Einsatz für *alle* Angler finde ich super
und deshalb unterstütze ich die gute Sache auch mit 30 €.

Macht weiter so und gut ist auch, dass ihr die sachliche Auseinandersetzung im fairen Gespräch sucht, Radikalismus
wäre hier fehl am Platze...!


----------



## Anglerdemo (18. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Skott schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar "nur" ein Binnenangler und eher selten an der Küste, aber euren Einsatz für *alle* Angler finde ich super
> und deshalb unterstütze ich die gute Sache auch mit 30 €.
> 
> Macht weiter so und gut ist auch, dass ihr die sachliche Auseinandersetzung im fairen Gespräch sucht, Radikalismus
> wäre hier fehl am Platze...!



Hallo Wolfgang,

vielen Dank für Deine Unterstützung!

Fairness ist unser oberstes Gebot, denn das erwarten wir auch von unseren Gesprächspartnern. Radikalismus wäre wirklich fehl am Platz. Wir streben Lösungen an und wollen und werden niemanden gegeneinander ausspielen.


----------



## Anglerdemo (19. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Auf vielfachen Wunsch haben wir neben unserer Kommunikation über Facebook, in den Foren www.Fehmarnangler.net und hier auf www.anglerboard.de  eine Homepage zur Demo online gestellt. Diese Homepage dient dazu,  allen Interessierten eine kurze gebündelte Übersicht über unsere Ziele,  Abläufe und News zu geben. Unter www.anglerdemo.de  findet Ihr ab sofort alle wichtigen Informationen zu unserer Anglerdemo  am 22.April 2017 auf der wunderschönen Insel Fehmarn.  Wir werden  natürlich weiterhin stets aktuell in den Foren und auf Facebook  berichten und Eure Fragen beantworten. Danke für Eure Unterstützung!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Super, was ihr in der kurzen Zeit alles zusammen wuppt!!

Reschbeggd!!!
#r#r#r


----------



## Gambolputty (19. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Ja, wirklich großartig! 
Habe mich jetzt auch mit einer Spende über 20,- Euro beteiligt.


----------



## Anglerdemo (19. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Hallo Gambolputty,

vielen Dank für Deine Unterstüzung! Super, denn wir sind weiterhin auf Unterstützer angewiesen, um unser aktuelles Defizit noch auszugleichen, aber wir arbeiten dran #6.

Was wir bei dieser Aktion immer wieder hervorheben möchten, ist das große "Wir-Gefühl" bei uns Anglern. Wir vom Orgatteam hatten ernsthafte Zweifel, ob wir ausreichend Angler mobilisieren können, uns zu unterstützen. Die Resonanz ist jedoch großartig und unsere Zweifel waren völlig unnötig. Die Unterstützung und Bereitschaft gibt uns berechtigte Hoffnungen, dass wir Angler auch zukünftig gemeinsam etwas bewegen können. Man muss immer wieder erwähnen, dass diese Aktion von Anglern für Angler durchgeführt wird. So wurde z.B. die Homepage von einem Angelkollegen erstellt oder der Druck der Flyer und Poster durch einen Angelkamerad übernommen. Das sind nur zwei Beispiele, die man noch fortführen könnte. Für uns bislang "unbekannte Angelfreunde", die uns kontaktiert und ihre Unterstützung angeboten haben. Gleiches gilt für diejenigen, die uns mit finanzieller Unterstützung helfen, diese Aktion zu dem zu machen, was sie ist. Dieses "Wir-Gefühl" ist genial und treibt uns an.

Auch lässt es zum Beispiel Kleinboot- und Kutterangler enger zusammenrücken, was in der Vergangenheit leider auch nicht immer der Fall war. 

Wir hoffen, dieses "Wir-Gefühl" auch nach der Aktion beibehalten zu können. Das wäre wichtig, um weiterhin gemeinsam für alle für unsere gemeinsamen Ziele zu kämpfen!


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

eins ist sicher, meine Unterstützung habt ihr bei solch einer Arbeit auch künftig sicher


----------



## bacalo (19. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Auch drei Unterfranken machen mit und haben sich eben angemeldet.  Dem angegebenen Unterstützer-Konto wurden 50,00 €zur Zahlung angewiesen.

Mit den besten Wünschen
Peter


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Super - richtige Angler machen mit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anglerdemo (19. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



bacalo schrieb:


> Auch drei Unterfranken machen mit und haben sich eben angemeldet.  Dem angegebenen Unterstützer-Konto wurden 50,00 €zur Zahlung angewiesen.
> 
> Mit den besten Wünschen
> Peter



Hallo Peter,

vielen Dank für Eure persönliche und finanzielle Unterstützung!

Eure Mailanfrage haben wir soeben beantwortet #6.

Wir freuen uns auf unterfränkische Unterstützung! 

Danke Jungs.


----------



## buttweisser (19. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

@Anglerdemo

Wenn Ihr auch Flyer weiter im Süden verteilen wollt, dann könnt Ihr mir paar schicken. Ich bin täglich in verschiedenen Arztpraxen, Krankenhäusern und öfters auch in Uni- und Kurkliniken. Da ist ganz schön Publikumsverkehr.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Anglerdemo (19. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



buttweisser schrieb:


> @Anglerdemo
> 
> Wenn Ihr auch Flyer weiter im Süden verteilen wollt, dann könnt Ihr mir paar schicken. Ich bin täglich in verschiedenen Arztpraxen, Krankenhäusern und öfters auch in Uni- und Kurkliniken. Da ist ganz schön Publikumsverkehr.
> 
> Gruß Uwe



Hallo Uwe,

vielen Dank für Dein Angebot!

Wir haben uns im Orgateam grundsätzlich darauf geeinigt, die Flyer nur regional in Schleswig- Holstein, Hamburg und MVP in Angelgeschäften und im Bereich Tourismus einzusetzen, da wir gezielt unser "Publikum" ansprechen wollen.

Ausnahmen wollen wir nur für Angelgeschäfte machen, die sich an Meeresangler richten. Den Hintergrund möchte ich Dir auch gerne erkären. Wir haben ja nur ein begrenztes Budget und müssen auch unsere Planung für die Druckkosten einhalten. Dadurch sind wir in der Anzahl der zur Verfügung stehenden Flyer begrenzt. Die Anzahl haben wir im Vorfeld errechnet.

Trotzdem noch einmal *vielen Dank* für Dein Angebot!


----------



## buttweisser (19. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

OkEi 
Und richtig viel Erfolg.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Anglerdemo (19. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



buttweisser schrieb:


> OkEi
> Und richtig viel Erfolg.
> 
> Gruß Uwe




Danke (auch für Dein Verständnis!) Uwe!


----------



## Anglerdemo (20. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Neue Woche, neuer Sponsor! Das Team von Dieter Eisele unterstützt unsere Aktion.

  Die Dieter Eisele Sea Fishing GmbH & Co KG ist Euer verlässlicher  Partner und steht für höchste Qualität. Das Meeres-Programm von Dieter  Eisele - ein guter Name! Er steht für mehr als 30 Jahre Erfahrung und  Erfolg in der Angelgerätebranche.

 Das Dieter-Eisele-Meeresteam  hat für Euch ein Meeresprogramm entwickelt, welches seinesgleichen  sucht. Jahrzehntelang hat sich das Team diesem Thema gewidmet, um ein erstklassiges Angebot für die moderne Meeresangelei zu bieten.

  Man arbeitet fortwährend daran, den Standard zu optimieren, neue  Artikel und Methoden zu entwickeln, diese marktgerecht herzustellen und  dem Meeresangler zur Verfügung zu stellen.
 Erhältlich ist das Meeresprogramm über den Angelgerätefachhandel, ob an der Ossee oder am Bodensee. 
 Das Dieter Eisele Meeresprogramm bietet für jede Sparte das richtige Gerät und Zubehör:

 - für Nord- und Ostsee
 - für alle nordeuropäischen Tiefseegewässer
 - für die Küstenangelei oder fürs Bootfischen
 - für Kunst- oder Naturköder
 - für die Grundangelei oder für das Fischen im Mittelwasser
 - für das Spin- oder Schleppfischen
 - für alle Meeresfische

Alle Produkte, wie z.B. die Select Pilker, Meerforellenblinker und  Wobbler oder die Select Brandungsvorfächer aus der eigenen Fertigung  unterliegen strengen Qualitätsprüfungen. Es werden nur die besten  Materialien verarbeitet, die der Weltmarkt bietet. 

 Diese  Produkte, in ihrer Qualität, Funktionalität und Fängigkeit fortwährend  getestet, sind mit dem Eisele Gütesiegel gekennzeichnet.

 Mehr Infos findet Ihr unter www.dieter-eisele.de


----------



## Anglerdemo (21. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Gestern  haben wir unsere "Flyertour" natürlich fortgesetzt und auch Flyer und  Poster an die Angelkutter überreicht. Natürlich wurden die Poster sofort  sichtbar platziert und die Flyer liegen ab sofort auf den Kuttern aus.


  Die Kutterkapitäne von Fehmarn und aus Heiligenhafen sind von den  Flyern begeistert und möchten sich an dieser Stelle auch für Eure  Unterstützung bedanken! DANKE!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Immer weiter so!!


----------



## Anglerdemo (22. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Guten Morgen liebe Angler! 

Den strahlenden Sonnenschein und das  traumhafte Frühlingswetter auf Fehmarn haben wir heute morgen gleich  genutzt und die Boote von www.angelbootcharter.de  im Yachthafen von Burgtiefe mit unseren Flyern gekennzeichnet. Die  Bootsvermieter auf Fehmarn sind startklar und warten zusammen mit den  Fischen auf Euch.


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Jungs ihr seit klasse


----------



## Anglerdemo (22. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Jungs ihr seit klasse



Danke- und weiterhin voll motiviert! #6


----------



## Anglerdemo (23. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Wir freuen uns, die Weltmeister an Bord unserer Anglerdemo begrüßen  zu dürfen! Weltmeistertitel im Meeresangeln sind kein Lottogewinn,  Erfolge kein Zufall. Die Brüder Großmann sind am Wasser groß geworden.  Es gibt keine Angelart hier im Norden, die die Jungs nicht gut kennen.

Für Ostseeangler, Dänemark- und Norwegenfahrer gibt es von dort viele  Tipps, die richtigen Ruten, Rollen und Köder. Dazu fängige Systeme,  wichtige Infos, Bekleidung, Wathosen und Kleinteile.

Auf dem Weg nach  Norwegen oder an der Küste lohnt sich immer ein Besuch - auch auf einen  Kaffee. Einer der Brüder Großmann ist immer im Laden.

Heiner, Dieter und Günter Großmann sind seit über 20 Jahren in Kiel  tätig. Seit Jahrzehnten haben die Brüder an den Küsten Deutschlands und  Nordeuropas Erfahrungen in allen Sparten der vielseitigen Meeresangelei  gesammelt. Hierzu gehört zum Beispiel: Brandungsangeln, Pilken, Wat- und  Fliegenfischen.
 Mit über 30 Titeln, die die Brüder zusammen bei  Deutschen- und Weltmeisterschaften errungen haben sind das wohl die  erfolgreichsten Brüder im Meeresangeln weltweit. Großmann's Angeltreff  ist einer der bedeutendsten Treffpunkte der besten Meeresangler und mit  800 m² Verkaufsfläche eines der größten Fachgeschäfte  Schleswig-Holsteins.

Bei einer frischen Tasse Kaffee in der  Klönecke gehen die frischesten Neuigkeiten über gängige Methoden und  Angelplätze über den Tisch. Nutzt diese geballte Fachkompetenz,  natürlich nicht nur zur Meeresangelei, sondern auch zu allen anderen  Sparten des modernen Sportfischens. Weiterhin steht Euch Großmann’s  Angeltreff auch bei der Vermittlung von Unterkünften, Boots- und  Kutterchartern zur Verfügung und erledigt alle Reparaturen an Ruten und  Rollen sowie das schärfen Eurer Messer. Zudem gibt es immer frische  Watt- und Seeringelwürmer und alle anderen Köder wie Maden, Tauwürmer  usw. sowie auch lebende Köderfische in verschiedenen Größen. 

Heiner Großmann wird uns am 22. April 2017 persönlich bei unserer  Anglerdemo begleiten. Heiner sagte zu der Aktion „ Es ist höchste Zeit  das etwas unternommen wird. Danke Anglerdemo“. 

Heiner, wir danken Dir und freuen uns auf Dich am 22.04.2017.
www.grossmannsangeltreff.de


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

hehehe, klasse...

Mit den Großmännern hatte ich vor ein paar Wochen erst ein nettes Telefonat wegen einer anderen Geschichte ..

Gut, dass solche Leute mit dabei sind!


----------



## Anglerdemo (24. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Im  Rahmen der Fishing Masters Show findet ja unsere Podiumsdiskussion am  22. April 2017 ab 11.00 Uhr als Einstimmung auf die ab 15.00 Uhr  beginnende Anglerdemo statt. Also loht sich der Weg für Euch nach  Fehmarn in doppelter Hinsicht. Ihr könnt uns bei unserer Demo  unterstützen, eine Podiumsdiskussion mit interessanten Gästen am Hafen  von Burgstaaken verfolgen und natürlich die Fishing Masters Show 2017  besuchen. Wir haben uns heute mit dem Verantwortlichen für die Fishing  Masters Show Siegried Götze in Burgstaaken getroffen, letzte  Abstimmungsgespräche zur Demo und Podiumsdiskussion geführt und uns die  FMS 2017 ausführlich erklären lassen. Wir sind überzeugt von der Show  und garantieren Euch ein Event der Spitzenklasse!

 Dort wird Euch  die gesamte große Welt des Angelns gezeigt! Dafür wird zum ersten Mal  gleichermaßen das Süßwasser- und auch das Meeresangeln auf der Fishing  Masters Show 2017 präsentiert. Ein Konzept, was es so noch nicht auf der  Show gegeben hat.

 Der Hafen Burgstaaken wird als  Ausstellungs-und Eventfläche für zahlreiche Firmen genutzt. Von dort aus  steht ein Shuttle zur Verfügung, mit dem man zum zirka 2 Kilometer  entfernten Angelsee Torfkuhle in Burg kommt. Dort werden neben weiteren  Ausstellungsflächen Angelexperten von Friedfisch-, über Raubfisch-,  Karpfen-, Forellen-, und Kajakangeln bis hin zum Fliegenfischen ihre  Tipps und Techniken präsentieren.
 Die Gäste werden kostenlos mit  verschiedenen Angelkuttern und Angelbooten mehrmals täglich von  Burgstaaken aus auf die Ostsee fahren können, Angelexperten,  Weltmeistern und Prominenten über die Schulter schauen und sich  bestenfalls noch einen eigenen Fisch fangen. Eine Kombination, wie es  sie so an der Ostsee noch nicht gab!

 Wer nichts gefangen hat,  findet an der neuen Foodtruck-Meile  die verschiedensten kulinarischen  Köstlichkeiten. Ein Messezelt mit Angel-Bootszubehör, eine große  Bootsausstellung, Casting und Brandungsangeln zum Ausprobieren oder an  einer Drillmaschine, im simulierten Kampf, die stärksten Fische der  Weltmeere bezwingen: dies sind gleichermaßen für Angler und Nichtangler  spektakuläre Highlights im Hafen. Kinderangeln und Verlosungen,  Kochshows mit Kochprofis, runden das Konzept ab und machen das Event zu  einem einzigartigen Erlebnis für die ganze Familie.

 Also, kommt zur Fishing Masters Show 2017 und unterstützt uns bei unserer Aktion! Wir zählen auf Euch!

Siggi Götze wird sein eigenes Boot mitbringen, um an unserer Demo teilzunehmen. Danke Siggi!
www.angelshow.de


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Topp, dass auch die Jungs der Printpresse mit dabei sind!! 

Dafür auch DANKE von mir !!!!


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Flagge zeigen #6
toll von euch
größter Respekt


----------



## Ossipeter (24. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Wünsch euch viel Erfolg aus dem Süden Deutschlands.


----------



## Anglerdemo (24. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Wünsch euch viel Erfolg aus dem Süden Deutschlands.



DANKE! 



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Flagge zeigen #6
> toll von euch
> größter Respekt




Flagge zeigen ist ein gutes Stichwort, nämlich zur Dekoration der teilnehmenden Boote: Wir haben lediglich für die Kutter Spannbänder  erstellen lassen. Das hängt damit zusammen, dass wir verhindern wollen, dass  Teilnehmer von uns angefertigte Spannbänder etc. am Boot befestigen und  entweder die Sicht beeinträchtigen, eine Gefährdung davon ausgeht oder  gar die Umwelt verschmutzt wird. Dafür sind die Boote einfach zu  unterschiedlich in Größe, Form und Ausstattung. 

Wir haben jedoch 100  Flaggen mit unserem Logo "Love the sea" in 46 x 27cm anfertigen lassen  und werden die in den Häfen Burgtiefe, Burgstaaken und Großenbrode kostenlos an  die Teilnehmer ausgeben. Zusätzlich haben wir auf unserem Boot noch ein  paar Flaggen, die wir ggf. am Sammelpunkt an Boote übergeben können.


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (25. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Irgendwie scheint ja auf Burg alles ausgebucht zu sein an dem Wochenende . Hatte gestern noch versucht ne Bude für eine Nacht zu bekommen aber da geht wohl nix . Dann halt mit dem Auto abends wieder nach Hause , habe das ja nicht soooo weit


----------



## Anglerdemo (25. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Es ist zu dem Zeitpunkt noch Ferienzeit und natürlich eine Menge los auf Fehmarn.

Wir haben gestern jedoch mit dem Tourismuservice Fehmarn gesprochen. Die verfügen noch über Kapazitäten, laut Aussage auch noch in fast allen Kategorien.

Bitte wendet Euch direkt an die Damen und Herren.

http://www.fehmarn.de/de/index.php

Zimmervermittlung:  04371 - 506 333

Zur Parkplatzsituation: es gibt einen Busshuttle innerhalb von Fehmarn. Nährere Infos erhaltet Ihr auch unter

http://www.angelshow.de/besucher-info/parken/

Von Heiligenhafen und Großenbrode gibt es keinen Busshuttle. Jedoch gibt es am 22.04.2017 für die Teilnehmer an der Demo kostenlose Liegeplätze für Kleinboote in Burgstaaken und Burgtiefe. Bitte uns unbedingt vorher bei der Anmeldung den Bedarf mitteilen, damit wir planen können.

anglerdemo@online.de

Danke!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Während der LSFV-SH, in dem der KAV Nordfriesland organisiert ist, noch nicht einmal auf seinen Seiten auf die Demo hingewiesen hat, obwohl die zum einen direkt betroffen sind und zum anderen mit dem DAFV und dem LAV-MeckPomm mit  Schuld an Baglimit und Angelverboten sind, hat Präsident Toellner vom KAV-Nordfriesland (Nordseeseite!!) zugesagt, die Demo nicht nur werblich, sondern auch durch persönliche Anwesenheit zu unterstützen.

http://anglerdemo.de/Gästebuch.html

*MEINEN VOLLSTER RESPEKT DAFÜR; SICH MIT ANGLERN ZU SOLDARISIEREN - AUCH GEGEN DIE LINE DES EIGENEN LSFV-SH!!*

Zur SeIte des Kav:
http://www.kav-nf.de/


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (26. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

@ Anglerdemo

Vielen Dank für den Link . Habe doch tatsächlich noch ein Doppelzimmer direkt auf Burg ergattern können . :m


----------



## Anglerdemo (26. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Hallo Gemüsetaxi,

super, das freut uns und vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung!

Wir sehen uns am 22. April 2017 auf Fehmarn #6


----------



## Anglerdemo (27. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Wir  sind weiter in Norddeutschland unterwegs und verteilen unsere Flyer zur  Demo. So führte uns der Weg auch zu Achim Stahl nach Kiel, dem  Spezialisten für Fliegenfischer. Achim ist von unserer Aktion  begeistert, da die drohenden Angelverbote natürlich nicht nur die  Kutter- und Bootsangler, sondern auch die Fliegenfischer, Spinnfischer  und Brandungsangler betreffen würden.

 Achim, wir danken Dir für Deine Unterstützung!

http://www.serious-flyfishing.de/


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Immer her mit Unterstützern!

Das wird...


----------



## Anglerdemo (27. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Immer her mit Unterstützern!
> 
> Das wird...



Die Nachfrage ist ungebremst. Wir haben Freitag einen Nachdruck für die Flyer in Auftrag gegeben. Heute werden noch einmal Poster nachbestellt.

Auch werden wir im nächsten Abstimmungsgespräch mit den zuständigen Behörden die Zahl der teilnehmenden Kleinboote nach oben korrigieren müssen, gibt aber schlimmeres. 

Das einzige was uns aktuell fehlt- Zeit! #6


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Auch werden wir im nächsten Abstimmungsgespräch mit den zuständigen Behörden die Zahl der teilnehmenden Kleinboote nach oben korrigieren müssen, gibt aber schlimmeres. 

wie viele sind es denn zur Zeit ?


----------



## Anglerdemo (27. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> wie viele sind es denn zur Zeit ?



Wir haben uns im Vorfeld im Orgateam darauf geeinigt, keine Zahlen zu veröffentlichen. Aber da ich ja jetzt bereits geschrieben habe, dass die Zahl der Anmeldungen gut aussieht, möchte ich zumindest mitteilen, dass wir die im ersten Step angepeilten 50 Kleinboote deutlich übertroffen haben. #6

Zudem haben wir auch mehr als die anvisierten 20 Kutter am Start.

Danke an alle, die uns vor Ort unterstützen!

Noch für Euch zur Info: Wir erstellen zur Zeit einen detaillierten Ablaufplan mit Uhrzeiten und inkl. Seekarte, Ansprechpartner in den Häfen, Slipanlagen, Parkmöglichkeiten und Abstellmöglichkeiten für Trailer, Liegeplätze etc.

Wir hoffen diesen am Wochenende veröffentlichen zu können.


----------



## Anglerdemo (28. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Anglerdemo ist weiter im Norden unterwegs und verteilt Flyer und Poster. Frank von www.angelbootcharter.de  - Mitglied in unserem Orgateam - hat noch einmal eine "Inforunde" über  unsere wunderschöne Insel Fehmarn gedreht und dabei natürlich auch das  "AngelHus Fehmarn" besucht.

 Das "AngelHus Fehmarn" in der  Mühlenstraße 8 bietet Angelgeräte zum Boots- und Kutterangeln,  Spinnfischen, Brandungsangeln und Fliegenfischen. Was auch immer Eure  Wünsche sind, welche Frage Euch zum Thema Angeln auch auf dem Herzen  liegt, das Team vom "AngelHus Fehmarn" steht Euch zur Seite. Natürlich  gibt es hier auch alle Arten von Ködern für eine erfolgreiche Angeltour!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Es werden immer mehr - Venceremos!


----------



## Anglerdemo (28. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es werden immer mehr - Venceremos!



Ja, in Schleswig- Holstein haben wir bisher ca. 75% der Angelfachgeschäfte erreicht und bei allen ein positives Feedback erhalten. 

Leider können wir nicht jedes Angelgeschäft persönlich besuchen, sind aber bemüht so viele Angelgeschäfte wie möglich persönlich über die Aktion zu informieren. Andere haben die Flyer und Poster mit einem Anschreiben auf dem Postweg erhalten.

Sollte jemand noch nicht von uns besucht worden sein, gerne aber einen Besuch wünschen, darf derjenige uns gerne per Mail kontaktieren. Dann werden wir alles unternehmen, um einen Besuch zu ermöglichen. #6

Diese Woche sind wir mit einem Kamerateam an der Küste unterwegs, um Stimmen von Betroffenen und Anglern aufzunehmen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Jungs ihr seit spitze !!#6#6
weiter so:vik:


----------



## Anglerdemo (29. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Wir freuen und über die Unterstützung aus Pinneberg! Fisherman’s Partner Anglerfachmarkt in Pinneberg sagt "Daumen hoch" zu unserer Aktion! 

Fisherman’s Partner Anglerfachmarkt in Pinneberg hat für Euch auf 900  Quadratmeter eine riesen Auswahl an Angelgeräten zu günstigen Preisen.  Zudem erwarten Euch regelmäßig sensationelle Angebote. Am 31.03 und 01.04.2017 ist dort "Saisonstart" nach dem Motto  "Frühlingserwachen lässt die Preise krachen" mit großer Tombola an  beiden Tagen. Vorbeischauen lohnt sich.

Filialleiter Stephan  Nitsch bedankt sich bei Anglerdemo.de, dass ein Zeichen gegen die  anglerfeindliche Politik und sinnlose Verbote gesetzt wird.


----------



## Anglerdemo (30. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Angeln hat Tradition- so wie die Firma Knutzen aus Kiel.

Zoo und Angel Knutzen ist ein traditonsreiches Fachgeschäft und seit  über 100 Jahren im Herzen Kiels zuhause. Darum freuen wir uns, dass  dieses traditionsreiche Unternehmen unsere Anglerdemo unterstützt!

Nach einem Großbrand im Dezember 2012 und einem erfolgreichem Neustart  im Dezember 2013 ist das Geschäft jetzt wieder am alten Standort und mit  gewohnt großem Sortiment und gutem Service zu finden. Die jetzt noch  zahlreicher vorhanden kostenlosen Parkplätze vor der Zooabteilung dürfen  Ihr natürlich auch für Euren Einkauf in der Angelabteilung nutzen.

Am kommenden Wochenende 31.03/ 01.04.2017 findet bei Knutzen wieder die  große Angel- Hausmesse statt. Euch erwarten attraktive Angebote zum  Saisonstart - wie z.B. 25% auf alle vorrätigen Ruten - und natürlich  tolle Stargäste aus der deutschen Profi-Angler Szene. Sie werden euch an  beiden Tagen mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen. Ebenso ist für das  leibliche Wohl bestens gesorgt.

http://www.knutzen-kiel.de/


----------



## Anglerdemo (30. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Raus aus Schleswig-Holstein war diese Woche das Motto von unserem Tom.  Der Weg führte ihn direkt zum Echolotzentrum- Schlageter in Paderborn.  Wohl dIe erste Anlaufstelle für uns Meeresangler, wenn es um Echolote  geht.

Beim Echolotzentrum Schlageter finden Ihr die wohl größte Auswahl  Deutschlands an Echoloten, GPS Geräten, Kartenplottern, Trockenanzügen,  Schwimmanzügen und vieles mehr.

Das Team ist bekannt aus:

- den Angelmagazinen Blinker, Esox, Rute & Rolle und Kutter & Küste als Technikexperten
- vielen Fernseh- und Zeitungsberichten
- den erfolgreichen Workshops für den Top-Special-Jahr Verlag
- Vorträgen und Präsentationen auf den Boots- und Angelmessen Deutschlands
- der Tätigkeit als Dozent / Lieferant europäischer Behörden, wie  Polizei, Feuerwehr, Bundeswehr, DLRG, THW, Wasserwachten und DRK bei der  Personensuche & Gegenstandssuche

Thomas Schlageter und sein insgesamt 9-köpfigesTeam werden Euch immer hilfreich und kompetent zur Seite stehen.

Mit Live Internet / Online-Schulungen und den herstellerspezifischen  Seminaren auf dem 7m Spezial- Boot bekommt Ihr europaweit einzigartige
Informationen und Wissen rund um die Echolottechnik.

Der Weg loht sich für Euch. Natürlich unterstützt auch Thomas Schlageter unsere Aktion, vielen Dank Thomas!

angel-schlageter.de/index.php


----------



## ragbar (31. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Wenn ihr schon in PB seid, fahrt doch rüber zu Angel Ussat am Möhnesee oder in Dortmund, Inhaber U. Beyer macht doch bestimmt bei so einer guten Sache auch mit!


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. März 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Eigentlich schade, wenn sich solche großen Händler oder weitere Hersteller/Importeure nicht gleich freiwillig melden - wird ja überall geteilt, ob Print, FB oder bei uns..

Sagt aber auch schon was aus..................

Daher den besonderen Dank an die, welche da aktiv von sich aus mitmachen..


----------



## Anglerdemo (1. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Wir bauen unsere Flaggenpräsenz weiter aus und verteilen aktuell unsere  Flaggen für die Demo an die teilnehmenden Bootsvermieter! Nach der  Bootsvermietung Knütel hat unser Frank die Flaggen "Love the sea" an  Carmen von www.ferieninfehmarnsund.de  - Bootsvermietung Beelitz im Fehmarnsund - überreicht. Danke Frank,  Danke Carmen für Eure Unterstützung! Alle anderen Teilnehmer erhalten  die Flaggen spätestens am 22.April in den Starthäfen oder auch von uns  am Sammelpunkt an Tonne 17/18 vor Beginn der Demo.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Uwe Bülau, Präsident des Landesanglerverband Sachsen-Anhalt hat auf der Hauptversammlung am Samstag mitgeteilt, dass er mit seinem Präsidium zur Demo kommt und die Kreisverbände aufgerufen, ebenfalls Fahrten zu organisieren.
Unterstützung also auch aus Binnenland!!


----------



## Hering 58 (2. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Uwe Bülau, Präsident des Landesanglerverband Sachsen-Anhalt hat auf der Hauptversammlung am Samstag mitgeteilt, dass er mit seinem Präsidium zur Demo kommt und die Kreisverbände aufgerufen, ebenfalls Fahrten zu organisieren.
> Unterstützung also auch aus Binnenland!!



Es werden immer mehr Top :vik:


----------



## Anglerdemo (2. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Der  22. April und somit die Demo rücken unaufhaltsam näher und die Freude  auf diese Veranstaltung nimmt bei uns jeden Tag zu. Wir freuen uns, mit  Euch gemeinsam ein Zeichen gegen die anglerfeindliche Politik zu setzen!  Wir haben in der vergangenen Woche die letzten Gespräche mit den  Behörden geführt und haben grünes Licht für die Veranstaltung erhalten!  Auch wenn wir noch ein paar Auflagen erfüllen müssen, sind wir sehr,  sehr guter Dinge, dass die Veranstaltung gemeinsam mit Euch ein voller  Erfolg wird!

 Heute erhaltet Ihr Infos zu unserer Route. Dafür  haben wir einen Kartenausschnitt erstellt, aus dem die genehmigte und  geplante Route ersichtlich wird. Witterungsbedingte Änderungen können  durch den Versammlungsleiter auch noch kurzfristig vor oder auch während  des Konvois beschlossen werden!

 In den nächsten Tagen werden wir  auch noch weitere Einzelheiten bekanntgeben. Spätestens eine Woche von  der Aktion erhalten alle angemeldeten Teilnehmer noch einmal ein  Infoblatt an die bei uns hinterlegte Mailadresse. In diesem Infoblatt  sind alle Eckdaten für den 22.April aufgeführt inklusive Anprechpartner,  Telefonnummern, Uhrzeiten, Liegeplätze, Slipanlagen,  Parkmöglichkeitren, Funkfrequenzen usw.

 Zur Route:

  Offizieller Beginn unserer Bootsdemo ist am 22. April 2017 um 15:00 Uhr  am Sammelpunkt (Erstes Tonnenpaar 17 + 18, Ost Eingang Fehmarnsund) bei  54°22.8’N, 11°06.24’E. Von dort geht es über die Fahrrinne zum  westlichen Endpunkt bei 54°24.20' N, 11°06.24' E. Am Endpunkt werden wir  den Konvoi einmal drehen, so dass wir alle unseren Bug in Richtung  Südost stellen. Auf der Brücke wird dann ein Pressefotograf das  "Abschlussfoto" mit dem Leuchtturm Strukkamphuk im Hintergrund machen.  Natürlich stellen wir Euch im Anschluss Fotos vom Konvoi zur Verfügung.

  Den Kapitänen der Kleinboote empfehlen wir im Konvoi zum Sammelpunkt zu  fahren. Die Anfahrt zum Sammelpunkt erfolgt eigenverantwortlich. 

  Empfohlene Abfahrt aus Heiligenhafen um 14:00 Uhr sowie aus  Burgstaaken/Burgtiefe und Großenbrode um 14:30 Uhr. Im Anschluss besteht  die Möglichkeit gemeinsam zur Fishing Master Show nach Burgstaaken zu  fahren. Im Yachthafen
 Burgstaaken werden kostenlose Liegeplätze freigehalten.

Bitte denkt an die zulässige Höchstgeschwindigkeit (§ 26 Absatz 3  SeeSchStrO) von 8,1 kn bzw. 15 Km/h im Fahrwasser Fehmarnsund zwischen  der Tonne Fehmarnsund und der Fehmarnsundbrücke!


----------



## Wegberger (2. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Hallo angeldemo,

erstmal Danke für die super Informationspolitik für diese wirklich klasse Sache ! #h#6#6#6#6#6#6

Und natürlich auch eine großes Lob an alle Unterstützer, Sponsoren & Teilnehmer. |laola:

Habt ihr denn schon offizielle Unterstützung vom 
*Landessportfischerverband Schleswig-Holstein    *

bekommen ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Honigmangel??????


----------



## Anglerdemo (3. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Habt ihr denn schon offizielle Unterstützung vom
> *Landessportfischerverband Schleswig-Holstein    *
> 
> bekommen ?



Wir hatten einen kurzen Mailverkehr mit dem LSFV SH. Hier wurde uns mitgeteilt, dass man aufgrund der Anzahl der Mitarbeiter keine Möglichkeit sehe, uns aktiv zu unterstützen, wir jedoch das Angelforum SH für Mitteilungen nutzen dürfen und man nehme an der FMS teil. Auf Nachfrage, ob man unsere Aktion nicht auf die Homepage stellen könne, haben wir leider keine Antwort mehr erhalten.


----------



## Fidde (3. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Moin, ich habe einen kleinen finanziellen Beitrag geleistet, da ich aus familiären Gründen nicht pers. erscheinen kann.
Die Überschüsse (fals denn vorhanden) wollt Ihr ja nach der Demo spenden. Macht es nicht Sinn diese zuerst einmal in einen Topf für eine evtl. Klage zurück zu legen? Gespendet werden kann dann ja immernoch :m
Gutes Gelingen für die gute Aktion.#6


----------



## gpsjunkie (3. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Fidde, was könnte das für eine Klage sein?


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

offtopic an:
da könnte man sich da mit einbringen notfalls:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321268
offtopic aus..


----------



## Fidde (3. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Ich hatte schon Schweißausbrüche und Schnappatmung bei dem Gedanken das jetzt suchen zu müssen....
Danke Thomas, für das Verhindern weiterer Symptome..


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

ich parke bei der hundertschaft.


----------



## Anglerdemo (3. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Fidde schrieb:


> Moin, ich habe einen kleinen finanziellen Beitrag geleistet, da ich aus familiären Gründen nicht pers. erscheinen kann.
> Die Überschüsse (fals denn vorhanden) wollt Ihr ja nach der Demo spenden. Macht es nicht Sinn diese zuerst einmal in einen Topf für eine evtl. Klage zurück zu legen? Gespendet werden kann dann ja immernoch :m
> Gutes Gelingen für die gute Aktion.#6




Hallo Fidde,

vielen Dank für Deine Unterstützung!

Wir haben ja tatsächlich von Beginn angesagt, dass wir eventuelle Überschüsse spenden möchten und hatten ja auch die DGzRS im Blick, aber natürlich auch den Klagefond der Allianz. Zur Zeit leben wir aber noch im Defizit, insofern beschäftigen wir uns zur Zeit noch nicht mit der Spendenmöglichkeit .

Aktuell haben wir insgesamt 9000 Flyer drucken lassen, davon sind bis heute 4000 bereits verteilt und zum Großteil vergriffen. Morgen erhalten wir die nächsten 5000 Flyer sowie weitere 500 Poster in DIN A4 und DIN A3. Die Nachfrage und das Interesse ist weiterhin groß, was uns natürlich freut!


----------



## Anglerdemo (3. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Gestern nach langjähriger Abstinenz Fehmarn einen Besuch abgestattet. Nach der Vernichtung einer leckeren Fischplatte ab nach Burgstaaken. War angenehm überrascht das die Parkplätze großzügig ausgebaut wurden.
> Die zu erwartende Anzahl an PKW werden jedenfalls keinen Platz haben. Ausweichmöglichkeiten sollten kundgetan werden. Eine Möglichkeit wäre beim Schützenverein kurz vor dem Hafen auf der rechten Seite. Nur vorher das Ok des Vereins einholen. Ansonsten wenige Parkmöglichkeiten. Wenn dann nur mit Parkschein für 0,50€/St. Maximale Parkdauer 2 Std. Ein weiterer größerer Parkplatz ist an der Osterstraße. Weitere Mögichkeiten wären bei den Supermärkten am Ortseingang von Burg.
> 
> Wer weitere Parkmöglichkeiten kennt sollt die kundtun.
> ...



Hallo Wolfgang,

danke für Deinen Hinweis. Es wird einen Shuttleverkehr mit Bussen von zwei Großparkplätzen zum Hafen Burgstaaken geben! Infos dazu folgen noch bzw. sind auch schon unter www.angelshow.de nachzulesen.

Die Erfahrung mit den Möwen habe ich in den letzten Wochen bei jedem meiner Besuche auf der Insel gehabt .


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Fidde schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon Schweißausbrüche und Schnappatmung bei dem Gedanken das jetzt suchen zu müssen....
> Danke Thomas, für das Verhindern weiterer Symptome..


Gerne - ist ja mein Job ;-))


----------



## Anglerdemo (3. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Wie bereits letzte Woche angekündigt, waren wir mit einem Kamerateam in  Ostholstein unterwegs und haben ein paar Statements an der Küste  eingefangen. Diese werden wir Euch in den kommenden Tagen gerne zeigen.  Beginnen wollen wir heute mit Tom, der sich deutlich zu der aktuellen  Situation äußert! Tom ist seit Jahren auf Fehmarn mit der Spinnrute und  mit seinem Boot unterwegs und kann die Entwicklung und aktuelle  Situation mit seiner Erfahrung sicherlich sehr gut und zutreffend  einschätzen. Ich glaube er spricht uns Meeresanglern aus der Seele,  oder?

https://www.dropbox.com/s/3ng6m7m8n4iz1f8/03%20Thomas%20R%C3%BCckert.mp4?dl=0"]
	


https://www.dropbox.com/s/3ng6m7m8n4iz1f8/03 Thomas Rückert.mp4?dl=0


----------



## Anglerdemo (4. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Der Videobeitrag von Tom war für unsere Facebookseite facebook.com/anglerdemo  ein totaler Erfolg und hat innerhalb von 24 Stunden unglaubliche 13.795  Personen erreicht! Danke Tom, das Video hat absoluten Zuspruch  erhalten.

Wir haben bei unserer Kameratour natürlich auch versucht, Statements von  Betroffenen zu hören, deren Existenzen von den jetzigen und zukünftigen  Einschränkungen abhängig sind. Somit möchte wir Euch heute unser  zweites Video vorstellen. Wir haben Thomas Deutsch auf seiner MS  Einigkeit besucht und wirklich ehrliche Aussagen erhalten, die  hoffentlich die Politik so erreichen und zum Nachdenken bewegen, wie die  Aussagen uns bewegt haben. Aber guckt selber und bildet Euch Eure eigene  Meinung. Danke für Deine offenen und ehrlichen Worte Thomas!




https://www.dropbox.com/s/vfd2p8y2072ckal/05%20Thomas%20Deutsch.mp4?dl=0


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Ja Thomas, das hoffe ich auch.


----------



## Anglerdemo (6. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Baglimit und drohende Angelverbote in den Natura 2000 Gebieten sind  natürlich in erster Linie existenzgefährdend für die Angelkutter. Das  gestrige Statement von Thomas Deutsch war  ja sehr deutlich und hat die  düstere Zukunft aufgezeigt. Es sind aber noch viele mehr von der anglerfeindlichen Politik betroffen. Claus- Hartwig Kölln, Inhaber von  Baltic Kölln in Heiligenhafen, und seit vielen Jahren für uns Angler 7 Tage die Woche mit seinem Team früh morgens im Geschäft, um uns alles  für einen erfolgreichen Angeltag zur Verfügung zu stellen, zeichnet ein ähnlich schwarzes Bild für die Zukunft des Angeltourismus!

Will die Politik in Berlin und Brüssel das weiterhin ignorieren? Am 22.  April werden wir die auf die Probleme aufmerksam machen. Dann kann  niemand mehr behaupten, sie hätten von dem nichts gewusst!

Guckt Euch das Video von Claus- Hartwig Kölln an, es erklärt sehr treffend die aktuelle Situation im echten Norden.







https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjhOl3j2EnE&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Anglerdemo (6. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Guten Morgen liebe Mitstreiter, natürlich freuen wir uns darüber,  dass unsere Videos eine so positive Resonanz erzeugen und Ihr Euch so  noch einmal ein besseres Bild über aktuelle Situation und die Sorgen an  unserer Küste machen könnt! 

 An dieser Stelle möchten wir uns  auch noch einmal bei allen privaten Spendern bedanken, denn auch ohne  Euch wäre das alles nicht möglich gewesen! Was mit den Geldern passiert,  haben wir ja schon zwischenzeitlich veröffentlicht, u.a. haben wir Poster  und Flyer drucken lassen, aber auch Fahnen für die Kleinboote  anfertigen lassen. Für die Kutter haben wir Spannbänder in Auftrag  gegeben und gestern bei schönstem Wetter eine Anprobe auf der Einigkeit  durchgeführt. Wir sind begeistert und die Botschaft ist klar erkennbar!

 Vergesst bitte nicht, Euch weiterhin für den 22.April bei uns unter anglerdemo@online.de anzumelden. DANKE!


----------



## gründler (6. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Ich weiß zwar nicht woher oder wo und wie,aber bei mir ist eben auch nen Briefumschlag gekommen mit ganz viele Aufklebers drin.

Werde die mal unters Volk bringen.

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Ran Gründler! 
Topp!


----------



## Anglerdemo (6. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Wir weisen bei den jetzigen Einschränkungen und den drohenden  zukünftigen Angelverboten für uns Meeresangler immer wieder auf die  Folgen für den Angeltourismus hin. Welche Folgen haben die Verbote  eigentlich für den Angeltourismus in der Region? Das wollten wir genau  wissen und haben Manfred Wohnrade - Tourismuschef in Heiligenhafen und  Geschäftsführer der LTO Ostseespitze - vor unserer Kamera zu Wort kommen  lassen. Danke Manfred!






https://youtu.be/du_-UI_j73c


----------



## Anglerdemo (7. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Gestern Nacht, irgendwo in einem Keller in Deutschland- unsere  Bannerproduktion. "Handmade" sind wir unterwegs und es erinnert uns eher  an eine Studentendemo ;-). Wir werden die Banner mit vollem Einsatz bis  zum 22.April 2017 für alle Kutter fertigstellen, versprochen.

Robby, danke für Deinen unermüdlichen Einsatz- und nicht böse sein, dass wir das Video veröffentlicht haben :vik:




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjEgs1r8HEs&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Klasse,  Nachtschicht für die Anglerdemo

*RESPEKT*


----------



## Anglerdemo (9. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Klasse,  Nachtschicht für die Anglerdemo
> 
> *RESPEKT*



Jo, und heute Nacht sind die Banner per Express auf der Insel eingetroffen und haben die 650 Km gut überstanden! Es fehlen jetzt nur noch ein paar Ösen, die in den nächste Tagen eingesetzt werden. Alles im Zeitplan.


----------



## Anglerdemo (9. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Guten Morgen liebe Mitstreiter und Unterstützer! Bei traumhaftem Wetter  sind heute wieder viele Angler auf und an der Ostsee unterwegs und  stellen den Fischen nach. Sicherlich hat fast jeder von uns Equipment  aus dem Hause Dieter Eisele Sea Fishing GmbH & Co KG in seiner  Kiste, ein regionales Unternehmen und zudem einer unserer Unterstützer  und von der anglerfeindlichen Politik stark betroffen. Wir haben uns in  der letzten Woche auf den Weg nach Oldenburg in Holstein gemacht und den  Geschäftsführer Michael Eisele vor unserer Kamera zu Wort kommen  lassen, danke Michael. Wir wünschen Euch mit unserem neuen Video einen  schönen Sonntag!




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCSdU0BHhv0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Anglerdemo (11. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Hallo liebe Mitstreiter und Unterstützer! Wir benötigen dringend einen  Sanitäter und einen Rettungsschwimmer für den 22. April 2017 auf  Fehmarn! Kann uns jemand von Euch hierbei unterstützen? Die DGzRS ist  zwar vor Ort, aber nicht Bestandteil unseres Sicherungskonzeptes. DIese  Mitteilung haben wir leider eben gerade erhalten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:-(. 

Also, Meldungen bitte an anglerdemo@online.de 

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Anglerdemo (11. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Wir haben unsere Kameratour durch den Kreis Ostholstein fortgeführt. Der  Weg führte uns in das Herz des Kreises Ostholstein, in die Kreisstadt  Eutin. Was liegt da näher, als den Landrat des Kreises Herrn Reinhard  Sager zu der aktuellen Situation an der Küste zu befragen. Getreu seinem  Motto „Es gibt nichts Gutes, außer man tut es!“ ist Reinhard Sager ein  Landrat „zum Anfassen“ und hat die passenden Worte gefunden. Vielen Dank  Herr Sager!





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-1Xw4UVMDI&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Ossipeter (11. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

#6#6#6


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Super, einfach nur super


----------



## Anglerdemo (12. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Ja, danke für die Blumen. Wir sind im Endspurt und es geht mit großen Schritten in Richtung Finale. Letzte Details und Absprachen finden statt, die Info für die Teilnehmer wird gerade erstellt, Banner an die Kutter und Flaggen an die Ausgabestellen verteilt, Einweisung für die Ordner und und und. 

Jetzt wo ich das aufzähle, überkommt mich gerade wieder das Gefühl, das unsere "ToDo Liste" einfach nicht kleiner wird ;-). Wir sind zu 100% im Zeitplan und (fast) alles läuft nach Plan!


----------



## Anglerdemo (13. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Folgende Mail haben wir gerade an alle angemeldeten Kleinboote verschickt:

Liebe Angelfreunde, Mitstreiter und Unterstützer,

am 22. April 2017 um 15.00 Uhr ist es soweit! Die Anglerdemo geht an den   Start. Das Medieninteresse ist mittlerweile groß geworden.  Fernsehsender wie RTL  und N-TV, aber auch Printmedien und Radiosender  werden uns den Tag über  begleiten. Ja, wir haben jetzt schon etwas  bewegt und viele Menschen für die  aktuelle Situation sensibilisieren  können. Für uns ist der 22. April 2017 das  große Finale, aber nicht das  Ende. Wir werden auch über den 22. April 2017 die  Politik beobachten  und Einfluss nehmen.
In der Anlage findet Ihr unser Informationsschreiben für alle  Kleinbootfahrer. Solltet Ihr Fragen haben, stehen wir Euch unter anglerdemo@online.de  zur Verfügung.  Unsere Telefonnummer für den Aktionstag könnt Ihr dem  Schreiben entnehmen. Dort  stehen wir Euch ab 08.00 Uhr zur Verfügung.  Bitte beachtet, dass diese Nummer  ausschließlich am 22. April  freigeschaltet ist.
Bevor wir den Konvoi starten, werden wir ab 11.00 Uhr eine   Podiumsdiskussion zu den “Aktuellen Beeinträchtigungen der  Freizeitfischerei” in  Burgstaaken im Rahmen der Fishing Masters Show  durchführen. Unter der Moderation von *Rainer Korn* (Blogger, Meeresangler und  Journalist) diskutieren *Dr. Harry  Strehlow* (Thünen-Institut für Ostseefischerei), *Bernd Fischer* (Deutscher  Tourismusverband und Tourismusverband Mecklenburg-Vorpommern), *Patrick Owomoyela* (ehemaliger Fußballer  und Meeresangler), *Bettina Hagedorn*  (MdB SPD), *Ingo Gädechens* (MdB CDU),  *Thomas Finkbeiner* (Chefredakteur  Anglerboard) und *Lars Wernicke*  (Organisationsteam Bootsdemo) über die Zukunft des Angeltourismus und über  überzogenen Naturschutz.

Wir freuen uns jetzt schon auf eine  interessante Podiumsdiskussion und  einen noch spannenderen Bootskonvoi! Es wird  eine der größten in  Deutschland je durchgeführten Bootsdemonstrationen sein. Wir  rechnen  mittlerweile mit über 100 teilnehmenden Booten und Kuttern. Im Anhang zu   dieser Mail findet Ihr noch ein PDF Dokument mit unserer Vorlage “Nein  zu den  Angelverboten in Nord- und Ostsee”. Wer möchte, kann sich dieses  ausdrucken und  am 22.April an seinem Boot befestigen.

Natürlich möchten wir Euch in diesem  Zusammenhang auch noch einen Besuch der *Fishing Masters Show*   ans Herz legen. Dort gibt es viele interessante Themen und Neuheiten  rund um  unsere Hobbies Angeln und Boote. Infos hierzu findet Ihr unter www.angelshow.de .

An dieser Stelle möchten wir Euch allen noch  einmal für Eure  Unterstützung und Euren Zuspruch danken! Ohne Euch hätten wir  das alles  nicht schaffen können, DANKE! Aktuelle Infos und Änderungen werden wir   ab sofort auch immer auf unserer Homepage www.anglerdemo.de veröffentlichen. Also  ruhig regelmäßig reinschauen.

Also, bis zum 22. April auf der schönen Insel  Fehmarn!

Euer Organisationsteam der Anglerdemo  2017


----------



## bacalo (14. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Chapeau Herr Landrat Sager.

Auch dem Orga-Team Respekt und Anerkennung. Wir werden in der Nacht vom 20./21. anreisen und von Heiligenhafen ausgehend diese bemerkenswerte Anglerdemo unterstützen.
Freue mich auf viele alte Bekannte.

Bis denne

Peter


----------



## Slider17 (14. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

auch von mir das allerbeste zur Durchführung der Demo.
Ich kann allerings nicht verstehen, das genau an diesem Termin die "angleshow" stattfindet.
Ich für mich finde die Demo über den Fangverbot im vordersten Sinne, leider kann ich mei Boot bis dahin nicht seeklar bekommen, für bedeutsamer.
Eine unglückliche Terminzusammenkunft............


----------



## kati48268 (15. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Bis jetzt hat der DAFV die Demo bewusst ignoriert.
An der parallel stattfindenden Fishing-Masters waren sie aber von Anfang an dabei, auch mi 'nem Boot.

Und nun, wo sie peilen, dass sie mit ihrem Pott der Domo nicht ausweichen können, wird die Nummer einfach umgedreht:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...-zum-angelverbot-in-nord-und-ostsee-sei-dabei

Ich hoffe, der eine oder andere hat Torpedos an Bord... :r


----------



## gründler (15. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, der eine oder andere hat Torpedos an Bord... :r



Eier Tomaten und Sahnetorten tun es auch.....


----------



## Vanner (15. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



gründler schrieb:


> Eier Tomaten und Sahnetorten tun es auch.....



Die dann aber bitte schon verfault und ranzig. :m


----------



## Meefo 46 (15. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Moin .

Na wer Wundert sich da noch,das ist eine überlegtes Rückrudern.


Aber ohne Rückgrat ist eben alles machbar.


----------



## Anglerdemo (17. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Guten Morgen liebe Mitstreiter und Unterstützer! Nicht jeder von uns  Meeresanglern hat die Möglichkeit mit einem eigenen Motorboot auf die  Ostsee zu fahren, um auf Dorsche, Meerforelle oder Plattfisch zu angeln.  Viele von uns fahren mit einem Angelkutter oder Mietboot raus und sind  dankbar für diese Alternative, einen schönen Tag auf der Ostsee zu  verbringen. Doch wird es auch zukünftig noch eine Mietbootflotte an der  Ostsee geben? Wir haben ja bereits Thomas Deutsch von der MS Einigkeit  zu Wort kommen lassen und uns die berechtigten Zukunftsängste der  Hochseeangelkutterflotte schildern lassen. Heute möchten wir Euch einmal  die Situation von www.angelbootcharter.de zeigen. Frank hat Euch vor unserer Kamera die aktuelle Situation geschildert. Danke Frank!





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5t8UIOfjH0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Gegens Wetter kannste nix  - ist beim Angeln so, bei der Seefahrt und bei einer Demo seefahrender Angler auch - Daumen drücken.


----------



## Anglerdemo (17. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Natürlich beobachten wir auch das Wetter und haben hierbei verschiedene Wettermodelle im Blick. Zur Zeit sieht es natürlich nicht so gut aus, jedoch bleiben wir vorerst entspannt. Zum Einen ist das drohende Sturmtief über der Nordsee und streift uns "nur". Wir reden hier über 200 bis 300 Km, die für uns entscheidend sein werden. Das ist in der Meteorologie eine kleine Entfernung, so dass sich im Zeitraum von 120 Stunden bis zur Demo noch eine Menge ändern kann. Die aktuelle Wahrscheinlichkeit liegt bei der vorhandenen unsicheren Großwetterlage bei 40 bis 50%. Es kann sich also noch eine Menge ändern. Eine verlässliche Aussage über Windstärke und Windrichtung - gerade im Fehmarnsund spielt auch die Windrichtung eine große Rolle - erwarten wir für Freitag, den 21. April. Davon ist dann auch unsere Entscheidung abhängig, wie wir am 22. April verfahren werden.

Wir haben auch einen "Plan B" in der Schublade, an dem wir zur Zeit arbeiten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Da ich vor Ort bin (>> wenn Engel reisen....)..:
Sonnenschein mit Schäfchenwölkchen, Winde umlaufend 1 - 3, kein Regen.


----------



## Anglerdemo (17. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da ich vor Ort bin (>> wenn Engel reisen....)..:
> Sonnenschein mit Schäfchenwölkchen, Winde umlaufend 1 - 3, kein Regen.



Das hört sich gut an Thomas!


----------



## gpsjunkie (17. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Ich hoffe das von Thomas ist verbindlich.#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

dass ich komme - ja...
#6#6#6


Wetterprognose.........................................................................................
:g:g:g


----------



## gpsjunkie (17. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

:m Touche´


----------



## astratrinker (18. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Moin,

Las mal bitte vom plan b hören. Hatte fest eingeplant von Neustadt nach Fehmarn zu kommen, aber bei 50/60 kmh Böen, komm ich nicht rein und nicht raus aus meiner Bucht.


----------



## Hybrid (18. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Wir trailern bis Fehmarn und Slippen vor Ort ...


----------



## Anglerdemo (18. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



astratrinker schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Las mal bitte vom plan b hören. Hatte fest eingeplant von Neustadt nach Fehmarn zu kommen, aber bei 50/60 kmh Böen, komm ich nicht rein und nicht raus aus meiner Bucht.



Moin Astratrinker,

wir werden schnellstmöglich über unseren Plan B berichten. Jedoch müssen wir uns hierzu noch mit den Behörden abstimmen.

Fakt ist, dass die Podiumsdiskussion stattfinden wird und wir als Plan B einen geänderten Ablauf für die Bootsdemo vorbereiten, jedoch abhängig von der Freigabe der Behörden.

Die sind nicht so schnell wie wir .


----------



## Gambolputty (18. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Gibt es irgendwo eine öffentliche Übersicht, welche Kutter teilnehmen werden?


----------



## Anglerdemo (18. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Gambolputty schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwo eine öffentliche Übersicht, welche Kutter teilnehmen werden?



Nein, die haben wir aktuell nicht (ist mir gerade aufgefallen |kopfkrat).

Wir haben die Kutter aus Heiligenhafen und Fehmarn am Start, dazu kleinere Kutter wie z.B. die Herta aus Großenbrode, Schollenbrandi etc. Des Weiteren erwarten wir eine Abordnung aus M-V und der Region Kiel.


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (19. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Viel schlimmer kann es nicht laufen . 2 Tage auf Fehmarn eingeplant und gestern haut mich meine Bandscheibe aus dem Konzept . 
Falls jemand noch eine Übernachtung von Samstag auf Sonntag benötigt bitte bei mir melden , ansonsten muss ich das Zimmer stornieren |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

GUTE BESSERUNG - ich hab schon Zimmer...

https://www.fehmarn24.de/fehmarn/angeln-fritz-wepper-8170919.html


----------



## hechtnobbi (20. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

moin alle zusammen :frage:? hat jemand Lust, das man sich
evtl vorher auf ein bier zum beispiel am suedstrand trift.
die beach bar hat tolle angebote.gruss hechtnobbi


----------



## Hybrid (20. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Lieber anschließend vielleicht ... ich fahre nie mit Alk :-(


----------



## hechtnobbi (20. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

sorry falsch ausgedrückt, meinte evtl freitag abend oder samstag abend. ich fahr auch nie mit alk!! Gruß hechtnobbi


----------



## Anglerdemo (20. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

So liebe Mitstreiter, der Countdown läuft und die Wetterprognosen werden  besser. Wir haben bei den aktuellen Vorhersagen grünes Licht von den  Behörden erhalten und hoffen, dass das Wetter erträglich wird. Wir  fahren morgen Nachmittag mit einem Boot raus und werden ein Video von  den Bedingungen vor Ort hier veröffentlichen. Dann kann sich jeder ein  Bild davon machen, dass die Verhältnisse unseren Konvoi nicht gefährden.  Eine abschließende Entscheidung werden wir spätestens am Samstag um  11.00 Uhr auf der Podiumsdiskussion veröffentlichen und zusätzlich auf  die Mailbox der Euch vorliegenden Handynummer sprechen. Wir freuen uns  auf Euch und die Demo und danke für die Unterstützung!


----------



## Anglerdemo (21. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Update! Wetterbericht bleibt weiter stabil! DWD/ Deutschlandfunk ist für uns laut Sicherheitsbehörde bindend!


----------



## Hering 58 (21. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Gemüsetaxi schrieb:


> Viel schlimmer kann es nicht laufen . 2 Tage auf Fehmarn eingeplant und gestern haut mich meine Bandscheibe aus dem Konzept .
> Falls jemand noch eine Übernachtung von Samstag auf Sonntag benötigt bitte bei mir melden , ansonsten muss ich das Zimmer stornieren |kopfkrat



 Gute Besserung und alles Gute Michi.#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

War viel Arbeit, aber toller Tag. Viele Interviews gedreht, tolle Leute neu kennen gelernt, tolle Bekannte wieder getroffen.
Wird hoffentlich morgen bei Diskussion und Demo so toll weiter gehen.


----------



## Franz_16 (21. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Die Einigkeit hat schon aufgeflaggt für morgen


----------



## Gambolputty (21. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Ich wünsche euch für morgen alles Gute, drücke die Daumen für ein hervorragendes Gelingen und hoffe, dass sich der immense Aufwand und Einsatz nachhaltig bezahlt macht. Vielen Dank allen Organisatoren und Unterstützern, dass ihr so etwas großartiges auf die Beine gestellt habt. Chapeau, Daumen hoch und nochmals alles Gute!!!


----------



## pennfanatic (21. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Toi toi toi auch von mir für die Demo. Liege leider mit männergrippe im Bett


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Es hat sich schon gelohnt - was an Presse, Fernsehen und Radio kommt, das Thema wird nach aussen getragen, Angler und Dienstleister der Angler machen die bisherigen Versäumnisse der Verbände wett und zwingen diese, sich zu solidarisieren, Politik muss sich erneut damit befassen, obwohl sies bereits abhaken wollten..

Immerhin wird nun von Anglern und ihren Dienstleistern für Angler und Angeln gekämpft, was die Verbände bisher NIE fertig gebracht haben.

Meinen GRÖßTEN Respekt an die Organisatoren, Mitmacher und Unterstützer..

Wir sind den 2. Tag vor Ort und bisher begeistert!!


----------



## phirania (21. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Na denn wünsche ich Euch viel Spass und Erfolg Morgen auf der Demo. #h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (21. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Wünsche euch für morgen alles gute. Leider kann ich nicht vor Ort sein aber ich hoffe das ich euch trotzdem  helfen konnte

Lg


----------



## Timovdh (22. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Komme auch! 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Anglerdemo (22. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Guten Morgen zusammen!

Vielen Dank an Euch alle. Aktuell ist es sehr windig auf unserer Insel, wir müssen die Entwicklung abwarten. Der Wind soll heute nachlassen, so dass wir hoffen und bangen.

Die Podiumsdiskussion um 11.00 Uhr wird auf jeden stattfinden und wir versprechen Euch jetzt schon eine interessante Diskussion.

Wir sehen uns später!

@Matze: Ja, Du hast uns schon sehr, sehr gut geholfen #6. Und Du bist ja heute irgendwie doch dabei . Danke für Deine Unterstützung!


----------



## boot (22. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Moin moin, ich drück die Daumen das ihr ordentlich was bewegt bekommt, leider kann ich nicht persönlich dabei sein konnte mich nicht vom Dienst befreien lassen. 

*wünsche euch allen viel Glück und natürlich auch noch viel Spaß. 

LG ole*


----------



## pennfanatic (22. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Ich drücke euch auch alle Daumen und was ich sonst noch drücken kann!


----------



## buttweisser (22. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Viel Glück, Spaß und vor allem Erfolg.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Angler2097 (22. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Viel Erfolg wünscht Angler2097!


----------



## Hering 58 (22. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

:vik: Auch ich wünsche euch für heute alles Gute, drücke die Daumen.:vik:


----------



## Heilbutt (22. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Bin neugierig auf imposante Bilder!
Viel Erfolg!!!

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Vanner (22. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Laut Marine Traffic, sammeln sie sich gerade zur Bootsdemo.

http://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais/home/centerx:11.100/centery:54.393/zoom:14


----------



## schlotterschätt (22. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Neee, Vanner, die Sache wurde leider abgeblasen. Der Wind war einfach zu dolle.:c#q
Heute Abend 19.30 Uhr im Schleswig Holstein Magazin (NDR) gibt`s wohl was zu sehen.#h


----------



## prinz1 (22. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Hallo!

Schiete!!!!
Echt abgeblasen? Muß der Wind ausgerechnet heute so blasen???
Verdammt! Hoffentlich war die Podiumsdiskussion ein Treffer!
Trotzdem: Kopf hoch! Weiter kämpfen!

der prinz




_


----------



## Vanner (22. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Dachte das hätte geklappt, da ja ein Pulk in Richtung Fehmarnsund Brücke gefahren ist. Schade wenn es abgebrochen werden mußte.
Auf NDR werde ich sicherlich heute Abend gucken, was da gelaufen ist.


----------



## Franz_16 (22. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Podiumsdiskussion War sehr sehr gut. Demo wurde abgeblasen. Zufällig trieb es aber einige Kutter in Richtung Fehmarnsundbrücke. RTL, NDR und weitere Medien waren da. Ich geh schnell was essen, dann stell ich ein paar Bilder ein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Vorabbericht Mag Mai

*Anglerdemo gegen Angelverbote und Podiumsdiskussion - Erster Kurzeindruck​**Angler, Angelkutter, Angeltourismus, Tourismus und Wirtschaft zeigen Sport- und Angelfischerverbänden (viele anwesend), wie man es macht.*

Unser erster Kurzeindruck, ausführlicher Bericht und Video folgt:

+ Podiumsdiskussion mit vielen deutlichen Worten!

+ Top moderiert und vorbereitet von Rainer Korn!

+ Ingo Gädichens (CDU Bundestagsabgeordneter):
Starkes und glasklares Statement GEGEN Angelverbote.

+ Lars Wernicke (Organisator):
Schafft breite Basis gegen Angelverbote, bezieht bei Podiumsdiskussion eindeutig und klar Stellung.

+ Dr. Strehlow (Thünen-Institut):
Klare Aussage FÜR Küchenfenster und Catch&Release als Bestandsmanagment.

+ Matze Kort (Mommark Charterboot):
Mit Videoeinspieler aus Dänemark zugeschaltet zeigt deutlich auf, wie es in Dänemark mit vernünftiger Politik funktionieren kann.

+ Hagedorn (SPD-Bundestagsabgeordnete):
Kündigt an, dass Angelverbot seitens Ministerin Hendricks (SPD) in den AWZ kommen wird.

+ Gädichens (CDU Bundestagsabgeordneter):
Kündigt an, Union wird nicht zustimmen.

+ Patrick Owomoyela:
 Präsentierte sehr sympathisch die Faszination des Angelns.

+ Bernd Fischer (Geschäftsführer Tourismusverband Meck-Pomm): 
Verbote sind keine Lösungen.

+ Happach-Kasan (Präsidentin DAFV): 
Eindeutig und klar GEGEN jegliches Angelverbot (ohne bisherige Einschränkungen!!)!

+ LAV Sachsen-Anhalt:
Sehr stark vertreten im Publikum mit hochgehaltenen Plakaten und Schildern. TOP - Medienaufmerksamkeit erreicht!

+ Viele lokale Wirtschaftsvertreter und Lokalpolitiker vor Ort (Thema wird im Norden sehr stark wahrgenommen).

+ Sehr aufmerksames und fachkundiges Publikum (merkt man, wenn an den richtigen Stellen geklatscht wird).

+ Während Podiumsdiskussion stärkster Besucherandrang des Tages vor der Bühne.

+ Kutterkapitäne, Angler und Angeltouristik präsentierten sich der Öffentlichkeit als wehrhafte Gemeinschaft.

+ Generalsekretär Deutscher Fischerei-Verband, Dr. Breckling: 
Berufsfischer sind bei Angelverboten und Baglimit solidarisch mit den Anglern.

+ Berufsfischern wurde Teilnahme an Demo von Behörden verboten (sonst kein Ausgleichsgeld wg. Quotenkürzung).

+ Behörden untersagten Bootsdemo wegen zuviel Wind, Kleinboote konnten nicht auslaufen.

Demo-Orga:
Sicherheit der Menschen geht vor!

+ Mehrere Angelkutter aus Heiligenhafen und Fehmarn trafen sich (zufällig?) an der Fehmarnsundbrücke.

+ RTL filmte die (zufällige) Kutterparade vom Ufer beim wenden vor der Sundbrücke - müsste tolle Bilder gegeben haben .....

......

mehr, inkl. Video, dazu später....

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Mefoangler53 (22. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Tja Leute,
habe eben den Bericht auf NDR 3 gesehen.
Danach protestieren die Angler gegen die Schutzgebiete. (pauschale Überschrift)
Aussage der interviewten Angler: Es lohnt sich nicht für 3 oder 5 Fische angeln zu gehen.
Es gab, ausser von Dr. Strehlow vom Thünen Institut, keine differenzierten Aussagen zu den Gründen dieser Demo, seitens der Angler.
Kein Wort zur Umverteilung der bei den Anglern eingesparten Quote.
Lt. NDR 3 haben Angler im letzten Jahr mehr gefangen als die Berufsfischer.
Dass und dieser Bericht geholfen hat, wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Windelwilli (22. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Seh ich da richtig, Thomas und Christel an einem Tisch? |bigeyes


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Mefoangler53 schrieb:


> Dass und dieser Bericht geholfen hat, wage ich zu bezweifeln.




Hauptsache bei einigen Politikern ist die Demo angekommen. Da haben sich ja welche geäußert(siehe Thomas's Post oben).

Und dass Staatsfernsehen immer seine eigene "Version" sendet wissen wir ja spätestens seit der DDR.


----------



## zokker (22. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Seh ich da richtig, Thomas und Christel an einem Tisch? |bigeyes



Ich hab mich auch gewundert|uhoh: 


Schade das so ein scheixx Wetter war.


----------



## Flatfish86 (22. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

https://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendun...Schleswig-Holstein-Magazin,sendung631644.html


----------



## Franz_16 (22. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Habe mir eben das Videomaterial der Podiumsdiskussion angeschaut, hatte Angst dass wir den Ton nicht hinbekommen wegen des starken Windes - aber es hat dennoch einigermaßen gut geklappt #6

Ich denke wir werden zeitnah die GESAMTE Podiumsdiskussion als Video veröffentlichen können, dann können sich diejenigen die heute nicht dabei waren selber ein authentisches Bild machen was hier los war. Das wird sehr interessant - versprochen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ich denke wir werden zeitnah die GESAMTE Podiumsdiskussion als Video veröffentlichen können, dann können sich diejenigen die heute nicht dabei waren selber ein authentisches Bild machen was hier los war. Das wird sehr interessant - versprochen!



Und ihr könnt dann selber vergleichen, was die verschiedenen Medien daraus dann gemacht haben.........


----------



## GreyShade (22. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Klasse! Daumen hoch!

Greetz, 
 Grey


----------



## Blauzahn (22. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ich denke wir werden zeitnah die GESAMTE Podiumsdiskussion als Video veröffentlichen können, dann können sich diejenigen die heute nicht dabei waren selber ein authentisches Bild machen was hier los war. Das wird sehr interessant - versprochen!



Danke #6


----------



## JottU (22. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und ihr könnt dann selber vergleichen, was die verschiedenen Medien daraus dann gemacht haben.........



Ja,wir hier im Forum.
Die ******* ist doch, daß Ottonormalbürger es halt nur verdummungsoptimal präsentiert bekommt.|gr:


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Erstes Youtube Video vom Kutter-Konvoi, das ich gefunden habe:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pA1EQUSGj4A


----------



## Jose (22. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

den link würde ich löschen: belanglosigkeit auf spazierfahrt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (22. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Bin sehr gespannt das Video zu sehen der Diskussion. 
Super Sache was ihr auf die Beine gestellt habt, schade das der Wind heute ja üüüübehaupt nicht mitgemacht hat. 
Lg


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Dein Statement kam gut an, Matze!!!
Die haben alle kapiert, dass Dänemark das besser regelt..


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (22. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Super...Das war das Ziel#6


----------



## Anglerdemo (22. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Wir möchten Euch unser Video von unserem Freund Matze Kohrt nicht vorenthalten. Dieses Video war heute als Einspieler Teil der Podiumsdiskussion und hat der Politik einmal gezeigt, wie man Angeltourismus und Naturschutz vorbildlich miteinander verbinden kann. Danke Matze für Deine Unterstützung, Dein Beitrag kam sehr gut an!

https://youtu.be/50cFghq-pzE


----------



## Anglerdemo (22. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Wir haben noch eine große Bitte an Euch alle!

Könnt Ihr alle Berichte aus Zeitungen und Zeitschriften kopieren, scannen oder fotografieren und uns per Mail an anglerdemo@online.de schicken? Bitte mit Angabe der Zeitung/ Zeitschrift und Erscheinungsdatum. 

Wir benötigen das für unsere nächste Idee...|rolleyes!

Danke


----------



## hugokiel (22. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Herzlichen Dank für das sehr schnelle Feedback! Ich bin nun auch wieder "im Film". Ausschlafen und weitermachen #h


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

moin moin ,
*We are red, we are white, we are danish dynamite!*

dänemark war mal bis hamburg-altona.


liebe politiker,
könnt ihr auch mal arbeiten.




lg nobbi


----------



## Franz_16 (23. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Kieler Nachrichten 
http://m.kn-online.de/News/Aktuelle...-dem-Wasser-gegen-Beschraenkungen-fuer-Angler

SHZ
https://www.shz.de/lokales/fehmarn-protest-gegen-bag-limit-fuer-hobbyangler-id16646206-amp.html

Das scheint eine dpa Meldung zu sein.


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Wie stark war der Wind denn wirklich ??
Meines Wissens, wird die Fehmarnsundbrücke bei Starkwind für LKW über 
7,5 To gesperrt. Auf dem Video sind einige 40 Tonner zu sehen , die völlig normal rüber fuhren


----------



## glavoc (23. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Wie stark war der Wind denn wirklich ??
> Meines Wissens, wird die Fehmarnsundbrücke bei Starkwind für LKW über
> 7,5 To gesperrt. Auf dem Video sind einige 40 Tonner zu sehen , die völlig normal rüber fuhren



Gut beobachtet Adlerauge!#6


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



glavoc schrieb:


> Gut beobachtet Adlerauge!#6



Wenn die Behörden die Demo wegen Starkwind untersagten, aber die Brücke offen ließen, kommt mir das schon sehr merkwürdig vor;+


----------



## glavoc (23. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

@ Brillendorsch: Jepp - genau _*das*_! Zumal du dich damit auskennst wie wenige andere hier (Gemüsetaxi mal aussen vor  ).  
lg


----------



## Salora (23. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Die Bootsdemo abzusagen war zwar enttäuschend aber absolut richtig! Da kann es keine zwei Meinungen geben. Über 100 Kleinboote unterschiedlicher Bauart, wer von euch wollte denn dafür die Verantwortung übernehmen wenn etwas passiert wäre?? Die Veranstalter haben aus Sicherheitsgründen alles richtig gemacht. #6 Im Video seht und hört ihr später sicher auch die Begründung von Lars.  

Bei unserer Anreise kam über den Verkehrsfunk schon die Info das die Brücke für Pkw mit Anhänger und leere Lkw gesperrt ist. Bei seitlichen Winden mit einer Stärke ab etwa acht Beaufort (ab ca. 17 Meter pro Sekunde) wird die Fehmarnsundbrücke für Pkw mit Anhänger und leere Lkw gesperrt, bei Sturm erfolgt eine Vollsperrung.

Um 10:15 passierten wir die Brücke, man musste das Lenkrad schon gut festhalten. 

Optisch sah es so im Sund aus....







Hier auch mal zur Info die Messwerte der Wetterstation Fehmarnsundbrücke. Am Nachmittag pfiff es in Böen mit ~ 65 km/h, umgerechnet sind das 8 Beaufort.....


----------



## Nordlicht (23. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Das war auf dem Rückweg, mit der Seho nach Halli.


----------



## glavoc (23. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Vielen Dank für`s Feedback!
& klar ist, Leben geht vor!
lg


----------



## pennfanatic (23. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

War auch die antares aus Orth dabei,
Die habe ich nicht gesehen. Oder nicht richtig geguckt.


----------



## Hybrid (23. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Moin.

Wir sind am Freitag um 21.30h vor der Brücke wegen.Sperrung für Gespanne und LKW umgedreht und zurück nach Münster gefahren. 

Morgens war die Brücke dann vorübergehnd wieder geöffnet, aber wir wären nachmittags auch nicht von der Insel zurück aufs Festland gekommen. 

Schade für den vielen Einsatz aller Beteiligten - aber das war doch bestimmt nicht die letzte Aktion und dann versuchen wir auch wieder alles um das Ziel zu unterstützen. 

Danke an das Orgateam, Ihr hab nen super Job gemacht !!!


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Natürlich geht Sicherheit vor. 
es kam mir halt komisch vor, wegen der 4o Tonner.
Ihr ward vor Ort und konntet das besser beurteilen.


----------



## Anglerdemo (23. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Hallo zusammen,

wir arbeiten zur Zeit bereits an der Berichterstattung und an der Umsetzung unserer nächsten Ideen, die allerdings erst einmal ausschließlich hinter verschlossenen Türen stattfinden werden. Bei der Demo haben wir es ja ähnlich gehandhabt und erst als wir der Meinung waren, dass es der richtige Zeitpunkt war, an die Öffentlichkeit zu gehen, haben wir uns zu Wort gemeldet. Ich habe es bereits gestern bei meinem Schlusswort auf der Bühe mitgeteilt, dass wir weiter kämpfen werden. Auch wenn ich immer gesagt habe, dass erst einmal Schluss ist, so hat mir mein Bauchgefühl spätestens nach den ersten Sätzen von Frau Hagedorn gesagt, dass wir weitermachen müssen und ich habe das - zur Überraschung vieler Anwesenden - dann auch gleich mitgeteilt .

Zwei Dinge noch abschließend zur Absage und zum Wind. Wir sind ja am Freitag bei westlichen Winden der Stärke 6 bis 7 mit unserem Boot auf Testfahrt an der Fehmarnsundbrücke gewesen und waren optimistisch für den Samstag. Leider lagen die Wetterberichte nicht richtig und ich habe bereits vor der Podiumsdiskussion eine Absage empfohlen. Bei den Gesprächen mit den Behörden um 11.30 Uhr war ich nicht anwesend, da ich auf der Bühne stand und mir das Ergebnis dort mitgeteilt wurde. Ich glaube es war ohne Frage die richtige Entscheidung!

Das die Brücke gesperrt war, kam für uns auch überraschend. Ich bin am Freitag gegen 19.30 Uhr über die Brücke gefahren, da war die Brücke frei. Umso mehr tut es mir leid, dass wir nicht vorwarnen konnten und einige sich umsonst auf den Weg gemacht haben. Ich möchte mich dafür bei aEuch entschuldigen! Am Samstag waren es laut Windfinder sogar bis zu 9 Bft. 

Wir bleiben auf jeden Fall auch weiterhin am Ball!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Gerade wieder zu Hause..

Von wegen Demoausfall/Wind etc.:
Es gab ja immerhin ein "zufälliges" Treffen vieler Angelkutter, einen "Kutter-Konvoi" auf dem Fehmarnsund..

Beim Auslaufen wurde von einer 3-Mann Band auf einem Kutterdach der Song "Angelverbot - NEIN!" gespielt..

Als die WAPO merkte, dass sich was zusammenrottet, waren die mit Vollgas schnell da, da ja die Demo behördlicherseits in Abstimmung mit der Orga verboten wurde...

Als sie sahen, dass es keine Boots- und Kutterdemo, sondern ein zufälliges Zusammentreffen von Kuttern war (>Profis!), war das ok.

Dafür einen RIESENDANK an die Profis der WAPO (man hört unter der Hand flüstern und munkeln, WAPO wäre auch gegen Angelverbote, da bei weniger Anglern (> weniger Kontrollen) auch weitere Stellenstreichungen folgen könnten)

Thema Wind
Sperrung Brücke ab 8 bft.

Mietboote (die zur Demo wollten) dürfen aber rechtlich eh schon ab 5 nicht mehr raus, Absage Demo war eh so oder so ab 6 bft seitens Behörde angekündigt

Einen herzlichen Dank auch an die Seenotretter, die den Konvoi draussen mit einem langen Hupen unterstützten..

Wir haben tolles Material, sowohl für den Zusammenschnitt wie auch die komplette Podiumsdiskussion dann online zu sehen sein wird.

*Einen RIESENDANK nochmal ans ORGA-Team, speziell natürlich an den Initiator Lars Wernicke, und allen, die da mitgeholfen haben.*

*Einen RIESENDANK an den Blinker*, der auf der Fishing Master Show seine Bühne für die Podiumsdiskussion zur Verfügung gestellt hatte und mit Rainer Korn eine Legende (guckt Video, wenn veröffentlicht, dann versteht ihr die "Legende"), der erstklassig und bestens vorbereitet moderiert hat..

*Einen herzlichen Dank* (ERNST GEMEINT!), *dass Frau Dr. Happach- Kasan das erste Mal in 4 Jahren DAFV mal was nicht versaut hat, sondern klar und deutlich gegen Angelverbote gesprochen!* 

Und damit die Aussagen sowohl von Hendricks (Umweltministerin, SPD) wie Hagedorn (Bundestagsabgeordnete Ostholstein, SPD) ad absurdum geführt hat, der DAFV würde zustimmen, wenn die Fläche verkleinert werden würde. 
Dennoch ist es natürlich anzumerken, dass der DAFV scheinbar nicht in der Lage war bei den Besprechungen das deutlich zu kommunizieren, wenn diese "Damen" aus der Politik davon ausgingen, der DAFV würde das mittragen.

*Einen RIESENDANK*  (ERNST GEMEINT!) *an ALLE anwesenden Landes- und Spezialverbände*, die eine solche Veranstaltung unterstützt haben, obwohl sie hier ihr eigenes Versäumnis und die eigene Inkompetenz vorgeführt bekamen, wenn Angler, Angelkutter, Angeltourismus, Geräteindustrie und Wirtschaft eine Veranstaltung machen, welche schon vor einem Jahr die Verbände hätten organisieren müssen - DAS WÄRE IHR JOB GEWESEN!!!!

*Hervorzuheben nochmals die Jungs vom LAV-Sachsen-Anhalt *mit ihren Plakaten - Top- Aufmerksamkeit, da kamen gleich die Kameras an!!

*Ich möchte mich BEI ALLEN ENTSCHULDIGEN; *die ich viel zu kurz getroffen habe, für die ich kaum Zeit zum Reden hatte!!!!!

Ich hätte mit euch allen wirklich gerne länger geschnackt - aber wir waren ja zum arbeiten da, ein Video für euch alle zu machen - Es war leider viel zu wenig Zeit.

Ich habe mich aber WIRKLICH über viele gefreut, die ich das erste Mal persönlich kennen lernen durfte und über viele, die ich schon kannte und wieder getroffen habe.

Es war anstrengend - aber eine insgesamt TOLLE Sache!


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

#6 Jetzt kann man nur noch auf Nachhaltigkeit hoffen


----------



## punkarpfen (23. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

http://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/schle...oher-See-gegen-Angelverbot,anglerdemo102.html

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

moin moin,

viel viel glück und eine handbreit wasser unterm kiel.

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...ische-und-angler-gemeinsam-gegen-angelverbote


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

http://www.rhfv.de/index.php?id=53&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=1546&cHash=a99db1e73b48c70adaf7f6a0fba4ddab


----------



## bertahal (23. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Liebe Leserinnen und Leser,
liebe Anglerinnen und Angler,

ich möcht hierzu nicht als Funktionär was schreiben sondern als Privatpersion.

Ich/wir  waren auf der Demo. Mir hat die Dikussion gezeigt, dass wir Anglerinnen  und Angler uns mehr als bisher einbringen müssen, wenn wir etwas  bewegen wollen.

Eins hat mir jedoch zu denken gegeben, so die  Aussage einer Politikerin, die davon überzeugt ist Expertin schon daher  zu sein, weil in ihrer Familie jemand ist der Bootsangeln durchführt.
Wenn  ich also jemanden in meiner Familie habe der Arzt ist, würdet Ihr euch  dann auch unter mein Messer legen, da ich ja auch davon nun Ahnung habe?

Mein Dank an die vielen fleisigen Helfer im Hintergrund, an Lars und alle aktiven Teilnehmer.

Sicher  wäre es noch ein größeres Ivent geworden, wenn sich auch noch etliche,  die hier ihre Meinung schreiben, auf den Weg zur Demo gemacht hätten. 
Bekanntlich sollen ja Angler Frühaufsteher sein und bis 11:00 Uhr hätten es sicher noch etliche schaffen können da zu sein.

Sollte solch eine Veranstaltung erneut durchgeführt werden, ich/wir werden kommen und den Norden unterstützen. 
Auch ich/wir wollen Meeresangeln durchführen und nicht nur am Strand spazieren gehen.
Ich  hoffe und wünsche mir zur nächsten Veranstaltung platzt die Insel aus  allen Fugen und die Brücke muss gesperrt werden, weil keine Menschen  mehr auf der Insel Platz haben.

Uwe


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Danke Uwe - super Statement!!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Hallo Uwe,

danke für Deinen Beitrag!

Ich kann heute noch nicht sagen, wie es weitergeht, aber versichern, dass es weitergeht! Wir werden weiterkämpfen. Im Hintergrund laufen bereits Gespräche, jedoch sind wir aktuell mit der Nachbereitung beschäftigt. 

Der Bericht bei N3 hat gezeigt, dass wir leider nicht alles im Griff hatten und hier höhere Mächte die Finger im Spiel hatten. Aber auch hier suchen wir morgen das Gespräch mit dem verantwortlichen Redakteur. 

Wir haben sehr, sehr viel Zuspruch für die Aktion erhalten. Die Emotionen am Strand während des Kutterkonvois haben uns bestärkt, zu verhindern, dass dieser Bereich der Meeresangelei von der Politik vernichtet wird.

Nebenbei haben wir auch feststellen müssen, dass wir noch viel Aufklärungsarbeit bei den Anglern leisten müssen, denn leider haben immer noch nicht alle verstanden, dass ein Angelverbot in den AWZ nicht der Natur hilft und ein Baglimit nicht dem Dorsch. Das haben viele Gespräche und Mails deutlich gezeigt.

Der Kampf ist noch nicht vorbei, dass hat Frau Hagedorn ja gezeigt. Nicht nur mit verdrehten Wahrheiten - um es freundlich auszudrücken - sondern auch mit dem neuen Entwurf zur Verordnung.

Wir bleiben dran.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Venceremos!!!


----------



## Angelfischerei (23. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Als Angler und Verbandsfunktionär (ja, auch das soll es geben #h):

- danke Lars für die tolle Organisation
- danke an alle, die teilgenommen haben und sich gegen Angelverbote positioniert haben

Was bleibt als Ergebnis von gestern:

- viel Arbeit, was Aufklärung die angeht (angefangen von der "plötzlichen" Erkenntnis, dass die selektive Entnahme eine Bestandsmanagementmethode ist und nicht laut Tierschutzgesetz verboten #d über das Vermitteln/Übersetzen der Botschaften, die aus der Politik kommen. Nicht alles was die da "oben" uns sagen (wollen) entspricht der Wahrheit)
- weiter mobilisieren (Lars hat gezeigt, wie es geht)
- gemeinsam gegen *alle* Gegner des liberalen Angelns vorgehen (mit Fakten erschlagen)

Hanns


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Topp und Danke, Hanns!


----------



## Flatfish86 (23. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Der Bericht bei N3 hat gezeigt, dass wir leider nicht alles im Griff hatten und hier höhere Mächte die Finger im Spiel hatten. Aber auch hier suchen wir morgen das Gespräch mit dem verantwortlichen Redakteur.



Wieso der Bericht war doch in Ordnung. Ziemlich sachlich. Mich stört nur, dass man den Eindruck kriegte, dass man als Angler nur auf die Mitnahme von Fisch aus ist (Kommentare der Angler und das Statement von Lüdtke, dass kaum noch Leute kommen, weil sich das Angeln wegen dem Bag-Limit nicht mehr lohnt). Hier hätte man stärker auf das Angeln als Hobby an sich und die Gefahr, dass dieses Hobby durch die Schutzgebiete eingeschränkt werden soll, eingehen sollen, nicht so aufs Bag-Limit. Das hätte der Nichtangler dann auch noch besser verstanden.
Am Ende doch auch noch eine eindeutige Aussage, von der Wissenschaft, dass ein Angelverbot bei den gegebenen Schutzzielen keinen Sinn macht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Frisch:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Mai
> 
> Wie immer mit der Erlaubnis zum veröffentlichen vom Verband.
> Dafür herzlichen Dank!!
> ...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Ein toller Bericht und wir haben uns gefreut, die Jungs aus S-A kennenzulernen! Jungs, Euer Auftritt war super, danke für den bericht und die Unterstützung.

Gleiches gilt für Hanns, danke! Immerhin konnten wir Dich zu Deinem ersten Beitrag nach 3 Jahren bewegen- ist doch auch ein Erfolg . Danke Hanns!


----------



## bacalo (23. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Moin aus Unterfranken!

waren am Freitag u. Samstag auf der Hai IV und haben "Flagge" gezeigt. 
Der Wind war |krach:.................

Habe versucht mich am gestrigen Tage mit den Mitfahrern (38) auszutauschen......|kopfkrat#c.....

Nur am Rande: SCHADE:r#q:r

Für die Anderen:
Scheixxe mit dem Wind....fischen war eh´ nicht drinn.

Doch fahre ich gerne an einem guten Ort............................................

Peter


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



bacalo schrieb:


> Für die Anderen:
> Scheixxe mit dem Wind....fischen war eh´ nicht drinn.
> 
> Doch fahre ich gerne an einem guten Ort............................................
> ...




#6#6#6#6#6
Und beim näxten Mal wieder dabei sein!


----------



## Gambolputty (23. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Nebenbei haben wir auch feststellen müssen, dass wir noch viel Aufklärungsarbeit bei den Anglern leisten müssen, denn leider haben immer noch nicht alle verstanden, dass ein Angelverbot in den AWZ nicht der Natur hilft und ein Baglimit nicht dem Dorsch. Das haben viele Gespräche und Mails deutlich gezeigt.



Genauso verhält es sich mit Leuten, mit denen ich über das Thema bereits vor Wochen gesprochen hatte. Und ich gebe offen zu, dass mir die Gegenargumentation schwer fiel. Die Aussagen der anderen, vor allem der Nichtangler, gingen eigentlich immer in die Richtung: "Prinzipiell hilft doch Nichtangeln immer der freien Natur, da jeder Angler mit jeder einzelnen Fischentnahme prinzipiell in die Natur eingreift" und "So ein Baglimit hilft natürlich dem Dorsch, denn wenn momentan weniger gefangen werden darf können sich die Bestände auch erholen, daran sollte doch jedem Angler gelegen sein". Und die Frage, warum überhaupt noch in der Schonzeit der Dorsch gefangen werden darf, und viele Angler und Kutter darauf nicht verzichten möchten, kam von manchen (die zumindest über ein Grundwissen verfügen) auch auf.

In den Augen mancher wirkt es halt einfach so, als würden wir Angler sowie die Angelindustrie nun egoistisch und ohne Rücksicht auf die Natur unser Ding durchsetzen wollen. Ein Arbeitskollege sagte zu mir: "Wenn doch momentan kaum noch was gefangen wird, da kaum noch Dorsch da ist, was sollen dann eure Forderungen nach weniger Restriktionen und einem "weiter so wie bisher"? - davon habt ihr doch alle nix, wenn in ein paar Jahren dann kein einziger Forsch mehr in der Ostsee rumschwimmt!" 

Offen gesagt wusste ich in den Momenten oft nicht so richtig, was ich dem entgegnen sollte, außer den obligatorischen Verweisen auf andere Gründe für den Dorschrückgang wie die Berufsfischerei mit Schleppnetzen, Umweltverschmutzung etc.

Ich gebe also gerne zu: Auch bei mir ist noch einiges an Aufklärungsarbeit von nöten, damit ich wiederum andere richtig aufklären kann ohne ins Stottern zu kommen.


----------



## Flatfish86 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Gambolputty schrieb:


> In den Augen mancher wirkt es halt einfach so, als würden wir Angler sowie die Angelindustrie nun egoistisch und ohne Rücksicht auf die Natur unser Ding durchsetzen wollen. Ein Arbeitskollege sagte zu mir: "Wenn doch momentan kaum noch was gefangen wird, da kaum noch Dorsch da ist, was sollen dann eure Forderungen nach weniger Restriktionen und einem "weiter so wie bisher"? - davon habt ihr doch alle nix, wenn in ein paar Jahren dann kein einziger Forsch mehr in .


Du hast es auf den Punkt gebracht! Kaum ein Nichtangler versteht warum 3 oder 5 Dorsche pro Angler nicht reichen. Insbesondere wenn es dem Bestand augenscheinlich nicht gut geht. Selbst unter den Anglern herrscht ja grosse kontroverse. Da hilft auch nicht zu sagen die Berufsfischer sind schuld. Mit welchem recht will man die kritisieren, wenn man sich selber gegen Fangbeschränkungen wehrt? Die Organisatoren der Demo haben den Fokus ja klar auf die Angelverbote gelenkt und nicht aufs Bag-Limit. Das ist auch viel besser kommunizierbar, da jeder versteht, dass man nich gerne ein Hobby verboten kriegt. Meiner Meinung nach schlau! Leider haben einige es nicht kapiert und heulen wegen dem Bag-Limit rum. Das kommt öffentlich nicht gut an.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Dass Angelverbote in den AWZ nicht gehen, sollte jedem klar sein, muss man nicht weiter ausführen, es begreifen selbst veganste und damit hirnmangelernährteste Schützer:
Ölbohren erlaubt und Angeln verboten im gleichen Gebiet aus "Naturschutzgründen" - das KANN NICHT SEIN!


Gegen dieses Baglimit argumentieren ist eigentlich auch ganz einfach:



> Wenn doch momentan kaum noch was gefangen wird, da kaum noch Dorsch da ist, was sollen dann eure Forderungen nach weniger Restriktionen und einem "weiter so wie bisher"? - davon habt ihr doch alle nix, wenn in ein paar Jahren dann kein einziger Forsch mehr in der Ostsee rumschwimmt!"


Der Dorsch ist nicht im Bestand bedroht (klare Aussage von Zimmermann Thünen, von Rodust und Dr. Lemcke - hier hat Strehlow falsch dargestellt), sondern soll einfach nur in einen für EU-Fischerei profitablen Bereich gehoben werden durch Verzicht der Angler.

 Angler haben durch weniger Fang bei weniger Fisch *ein automatisches Baglimi*t durch ihre ineffektiven Methoden.

Ein Schleppnetz macht einen Schwarm platt - Angler können nie einen Schwarm so dezimieren, da sie nur aktive Fische fangen können, die auch beisswillig sind. 

*DIESES Baglimit hilft nicht dem Dorsch, weil wir rechnerisch auf 900 t verzichten, damit EU-Fischerei real über 2.000 t mehr fangen kann und muss daher weg.*

Dafür müssen FREIWILLIGE Möglichkeiten wie persönliches Schonmaß erlaubt werden, die heute in z. B. Schleswig Holstein strafbar sind, weil aus Tierschutzgründen jeder 38 cm Dorsch totgeschlagen werden muss. Damit könnten auch Laichdosche im Winter zurückgesetzt werden (Küchenfenster), die jetzt geknüppelt werden müssen.

In der SHZ wurde das auch in einem Bericht thematisiert, leider nur für Abonnenten sichtbar (kurz zusammen gefasst, Thomas Finkbeiner, Chefredakteur des Anglerboards, würde die Abschaffung des Verbotes, gefangene Fische zurück ins Meer zu setzen anregen. *Dr. Strehlow vom Thünen Institut stimme zu (>>GUTE IDEE!!)*. Das wäre ein erster Ansatz, die Beteiligte einander näher zu bringen):
Wenn die Verbände (ob DAFV oder LSFV-SH etc.) da NICHTS draus machen, dann zeigt das, dass sie es immer noch nicht begriffen haben.

Davon ab:
*Schonmaß und Schonzeit über EU statt Baglimit geht NICHT,* weil das EU-rechtlich nur als *ZUSATZ*maßnahme oben drauf kommen kann zum Baglimit und sonst über Jahre durchs EU-Parlament müsste, mit ungewissem Ausgang!

Es gibt nicht, wie von den immer noch nichts begreifenden Verbänden verlangt, Schonzeit/Schonmaß STATT Baglimit - RECHTLICH nicht möglich. 

Und damit wären Angler wie Angeltouristik noch mehr geschädigt werden  - genau wie auch der Dorsch, wenn der daraus resultierende errechnete Minderfang dann wieder der EU-Fischerei zugeschlagen wird.

Ist ganz einfach, wenn man mal Schützerbrille ausschaltet und nur die Fakten zur Kenntnis nimmt..

Man kann auch weiter den Schwanz einziehen, brav alles für mehr Quote für EU-Fischerei aufgeben wie jetzt -  und casten gehen..

*Und, was viel wichtiger ist:*
Politik muss sehen und begreifen (und es war dank Landtagswahl da viel Politik vor Ort), dass sie sich NICHT wie bisher auf abnickende Verbände der Sport- und Angelfischerei verlassen können, wenn sie Angler immer als schwächstes Glied der Kette zuerst irgendwo rausschmeissen wollen.

Weil die Verbände bisher unfähig waren, machen es nun Angler eben selber mit ihren Dienstleistern.

Nicht umsonst waren auch viele Verbanditen da und haben gemerkt, dass sie hier versagt haben - vielleicht war das sogar ein Weckruf für die..


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Neben Rheinischem Fischereiverband (hier), Sachsen Anhalt (hier) und DAFV (hier) hat nun auch der Saarverband dazu veröffentlicht:
https://www.fischereiverband-saar.de/ 
...müsst ihr PDF öffnen

Direkt betroffene Landes- und Spezialverbände, die vor Ort waren, wie LSFV-SH, LAV-MeckPomm und DMV, schaffen es nicht mal wie der DAFV, wenigstens über die Demo zu berichten.....

Und weil sich hier schon wieder erneut zeigt, dass die Verbände nicht in der Lage sind, hier vernünftig zusammen zu arbeiten, dass der DAFV es nicht hinbekommt, die auf eine Linie zu bringen, *genau DAHER war diese Demo so wichtig.* 

*Weil Politik sehen MUSS, dass sich Angler wehren *- und dazu eben keine unfähigen Sport- und Angelfischerverbände brauchen!

Sondern das mit den wirklichen "Verbündeten" zusammen auch selber hinkriegen, wenn Verbände (weiter) schlafen sollten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

PS:
Da ich als Koch Fernsehköche nicht so mag, fand ich es doch klasse, dass der Platz vor dem Podium bei der Diskussion richtig voll war - und nachher bei den Starköchen ausm Fernsehen fast leer...
;-)))))

Die Podiumsdiskussion zu den Angelverboten war definitiv der am besten besuchte "Vortrag"..

Auch das zeigt was....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Ingo Gädechens hat ja am Samstag bereits klar Stellung für seine Partei CDU bezogen, die gegen die Angelverbote in den AWZ sind und das jetzt auch noch einmal schriftlich im Netz dargestellt.

https://www.cducsu.de/presse/presse...ch-gegen-angelverbot-fuer-freizeitfischer-ein

Die haben es im Gegensatz zur SPD verstanden!


----------



## Anglerdemo (24. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Frau Hagedorn von der SPD hat am Samstag vor dem Mikrofon des NDR gesagt, dass Frau Hendricks der Ministervorbehalt nicht interessiert und das Angelverbot in den AWZ durchziehen wird, da ja Verkehrsminsiter Dobrindt von der CDU auch das Gigaliner- Projekt durchgezogen hat. Also eine Retourkutsche der SPD auf Kosten des Angeltourismus?


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ingo Gädechens hat ja am Samstag bereits klar Stellung für seine Partei CDU bezogen, die gegen die Angelverbote in den AWZ sind und das jetzt auch noch einmal schriftlich im Netz dargestellt.
> 
> https://www.cducsu.de/presse/presse...ch-gegen-angelverbot-fuer-freizeitfischer-ein
> 
> Die haben es im Gegensatz zur SPD verstanden!



Und das war 1 Tag VOR der Demo, auf der ja Ingo Gädichens mit dabei war - die Meinung wird nun sicher noch gefestigt sein.


----------



## Kay63 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Es freut mich, dass das Treffen trotz schlechter Windverhältnisse, ein Erfolg war. Allen Organisatoren und Teilnehmern, die sich für die Interessen der Angler einsetzten und es hoffentlich auch weiter tun, gilt mein Dank.
Gern bin ich auch wieder bereit, solche progressiven und durchdachten Veranstaltungen finanziell zu unterstützen.

Petri Kay


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Kay63 schrieb:


> . Allen Organisatoren und Teilnehmern, die sich für die Interessen der Angler einsetzten *und es hoffentlich auch weiter tun,* gilt mein Dank.


Da die SPD-Abgeordnete Hagedorn klar gemacht hatte, dass ihre Ministerin Hendricks GEGEN Angler und Vernunft (und gegen alle anderen) das Angelverbot durchsetzen will, hat Lars ja schon auf der Bühne angekündigt, dass es weiter gehen wird.

Könnt ihr alle noch im Video gucken, wenn wir das heute bringen...


----------



## Riesenangler (24. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Ich hatte mein Auto schon gepackt und am tag zuvor schon Startklar gehabt um zu euch an die Küste zu kommen. Leider musste ich seeeeehr kurzfristig auf der Arbeit für einen erkrankten Kollegen einspringen. Und so war mein geplanter besuch der Demo ad Acta gelegt. Job geht nun mal leider vor Hobby. Aber beim nächsten mal.
 Aber mal noch ne andere Frage. Dürfen Behörden, selbstständigen Personen (Berufsfischern), überhaupt die Teilnahme an einer Demo, wo es ja auch zum Teil um ihre Interessen geht, verbieten? Und diese dann im Falle einer Teilnahme auch noch mit der Streichung von Geldern bedrohen? Ist das nicht Amtliche ERPRESSUNG?


----------



## Franz_16 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



> Und diese dann im Falle einer Teilnahme auch noch mit der Streichung von Geldern bedrohen? Ist das nicht Amtliche ERPRESSUNG?



Die hätten schon teilnehmen dürfen, allerdings hätten sie dann ihre Liegeprämien verloren - wir haben zu der Geschichte in unserem Film ein sehr klares Statement vom Generalsektretär des Deutschen Fischereiverbandes, der erklärt wie das zusammenhängt. Filme kommen heute noch online


----------



## Anglerdemo (24. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Ich hatte mein Auto schon gepackt und am tag zuvor schon Startklar gehabt um zu euch an die Küste zu kommen. Leider musste ich seeeeehr kurzfristig auf der Arbeit für einen erkrankten Kollegen einspringen. Und so war mein geplanter besuch der Demo ad Acta gelegt. Job geht nun mal leider vor Hobby. Aber beim nächsten mal.
> Aber mal noch ne andere Frage. Dürfen Behörden, selbstständigen Personen (Berufsfischern), überhaupt die Teilnahme an einer Demo, wo es ja auch zum Teil um ihre Interessen geht, verbieten? Und diese dann im Falle einer Teilnahme auch noch mit der Streichung von Geldern bedrohen? Ist das nicht Amtliche ERPRESSUNG?



Wir freuen uns auf Deine Unterstützung bei unseren kommenden Aktivitäten! #6

Rechtlich ist das Verbot sicherlich korrekt, jedoch menschlich für mich und viele andere nicht nachvollziehbar. Die Argumentation ist einfach lächerlich und ich finde, der Staat hat hier einmal mehr sinnlose Bürokratie betrieben und sich in Sachen Öffentlichkeitsarbeit keinen Gefallen getan.

Auf der anderen Seite, vermeidet die Behörde so zukünftig Diskussionen, warum durften die am 22. April bei einem Konvoi mitfahren durften, aber bei XY nicht auslaufen können. Man muss auch beide Seiten stehen. Da sitzen Mitarbeiter, die Vorschriften haben und diese einhalten. Die Entscheidung nach eigenem Ermessen zu treffen und anschließend zu argumentieren liegt nicht jedem.

Nichtsdestotrotz freuen wir uns natürlich über die Solidarität der Küstenfischer aus der Region!


----------



## Riesenangler (24. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Also Erpressung. Was anderes ist es für mich nicht, wenn man jemanden mit was auch immer bedroht, weil man deren Meinung nicht hören will.


----------



## Riesenangler (24. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Ja sicher haben die Beamten ihre Vorschriften, an die sie sich zu halten haben. Die habe ich auf meiner Arbeit ja auch. Aber im Gegensatz zu mir, haben die meisten Beamten, auch einen gewissen ermessungsspielraum, der aber aus Angst etwas aufs Dach zu bekommen meist nicht genutzt wird. Man hätte auch einfach mal alle Viere gerade lassen können.


----------



## Wegberger (24. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Hallo,

ich vermute, dass jemand da seine Strippen im Hintergrund zieht  Die Frage, die sich einfach stellt ist: 

Wer hatte ein Interesse die Demo zu torpedieren oder Steine in den Weg zu legen?

Da wurden doch Behördenmitarbeiter auf die Schiene gesetzt.


----------



## Sharpo (24. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Ja sicher haben die Beamten ihre Vorschriften, an die sie sich zu halten haben. Die habe ich auf meiner Arbeit ja auch. Aber im Gegensatz zu mir, haben die meisten Beamten, auch einen gewissen ermessungsspielraum, der aber aus Angst etwas aufs Dach zu bekommen meist nicht genutzt wird. Man hätte auch einfach mal alle Viere gerade lassen können.



Wäre evtl. vor 20 Jahren gegangen.

Die heutige Gesellschaft tickt aber anders. 
Kaum einer will Verantwortung übernehmen weil zuviel zu schnell Köpfe rollen.

Erinnere Dich an den Pfandbon.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Zucken im DAFV doch noch einige Hirnwindungen?

Während in ihrer ersten Veröffentlichung (gesichert natürlich) es so dargestellt wurde, fast als ob der DAFV die Demo organisiert und angestossen hätte, wurden die wohl nun von irgend jemand "angestossen"..

Und stellen nun im geänderten Artikel ausdrücklich Orga und Lars Wernicke hervor, die sie vorher nicht mal genannt hatten:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...ische-und-angler-gemeinsam-gegen-angelverbote

Auch gesichert natürlich....

;-)))

Ich glaube da muss einer aufn Kopp gefallen sein und es muss eine Gehirnwindung an den richtigen Platz gerutscht sein.


----------



## Anglerdemo (24. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Ob angestossen oder nicht, wichtig ist doch, dass der DAFV die Aktion positiv bewertet und Frau Dr. Happach- Kasan ein klares Statement gegen die Angelverbote in den AWZ abgegeben hat! Hierbei sollte man berüchsichtigen, dass (wenn unsere Infos richtig sind) Bettina Hagedorn auf der Bühne - als Ihr Gegenüber und pro Angelverbote - Ihre Freundin ist.

Das Statement war wichtig und deshalb danke an Frau Dr. Happach- Kasan und den DAFV.


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Frau Hagedorn von der SPD hat am Samstag vor dem Mikrofon des NDR gesagt, dass Frau Hendricks der Ministervorbehalt nicht interessiert und das Angelverbot in den AWZ durchziehen wird [...]



„Dienstleister/Caterer, die Veranstaltungen des BMUB beliefern, […]  verwenden weder Fisch oder Fischprodukte noch Fleisch oder aus Fleisch  hergestellte Produkte“.

_E-Mail aus dem Büro von BMUB-Staatssekretär Jochen Flasbarth,  ehemaliger Präsident des Umweltbundesamtes, an die Abteilungsleiter des BMUB_
Quelle: http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deuts...gen-nur-noch-vegetarische-kost-a-1135231.html 

Dem Ministerium geht es um "Umweltschutz" und so müsse dieses bei der Bewirtung  glaubwürdig und vorbildhaft sein, also vegetarisch auftreten.

Die SPD, voran das zuständige SPD geführte Ministerium, wird konsequent den in der VEGGIE-Szene und bei Tierrechtlern gefeierten Kamp gegen Fisch und Fleisch auf allen Ebenen weiterführen ... Schutzgebiete, Fangeinschränkungen usw. stehen weiterhin auf der Tagesordnung des von Tierrechtlern unterwandertem Ministeriums (letzteres ist eine Unterstellung, aber man kann ja bei Zeit und Interesse die Kommunikationspolitik des Ministeriums zu einschlägigen Gruppierungen verfolgen).


----------



## Jens_74 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich glaube da muss einer aufn Kopp gefallen sein und es muss eine Gehirnwindung an den richtigen Platz gerutscht sein.



 Könnte sich auch um eine Synapsen Verschiebung handeln :q
 Ich halte mich hier eigentlich zurück weil ich nicht tief drin stecke. Aber es sei gesagt. Tolle Arbeit und tolle Berichte sowie Erklärungen !!! Ich verfolge es mit Spannung und freue mich sehr auf die Videos heute. Danke für die viele Arbeit, macht weiter so ! Und bei der nächsten Demo bin ich vielleicht auch dabei, auch wenn es elendig weit weg ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Jens_74 schrieb:


> Ich verfolge es mit Spannung und freue mich sehr auf die Videos heute.


kannst Dir mal so 12 Uhr notieren....


----------



## Franz_16 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Hier ein Pressebericht von Fehmarn24.de

https://www.fehmarn24.de/fehmarn/angler-machten-ihrem-aerger-luft-8206612.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Topp! 

Und hier gehts zu den Videos, die jetzt online sind:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=327149


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

hab jetzt Blutdruck,
kämpft weiter, meine Unterstützung ist euch weiterhin sicher


----------



## Ossipeter (24. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

#6#6#6 Vielen Dank auch aus dem Süden der Republik für eure gute Arbeit. Weiter so!


----------



## Andyman (24. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

So ich wollte mich auch mal beteiligen. Dieser Beitrag lief grad bei RTL Nord SH.

http://rtlnord.de/nachrichten/angler-demonstrieren-auf-fehmarn-gegen-neue-fangregeln.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

kommt man da auch an den Beitrag ran oder bin ich alleine zu doof??


----------



## Vanner (24. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Also bei mir läuft der Beitrag.


----------



## Anglerdemo (24. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Sehr geehrte Frau Bettina Hagedorn, 

wir von Anglerdemo haben natürlich  Ihre Aussagen von unserer Podiumsdiskussion recherchiert. Nach den uns  vorliegenden Informationen, war Ihr Cousin nicht der Kapitän der MS  Langeland, sondern der Decksmann. Ihr Cousin ist später als Eigner und  Kapitän der MS Kehrheim auf der Ostsee unterwegs gewesen. Das wollten  wir dann doch noch mal klarstellen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Sehr geehrte Frau Bettina Hagedorn,
> 
> wir von Anglerdemo haben natürlich  Ihre Aussagen von unserer Podiumsdiskussion recherchiert. Nach den uns  vorliegenden Informationen, war Ihr Cousin nicht der Kapitän der MS  Langeland, sondern der Decksmann. Ihr Cousin ist später als Eigner und  Kapitän der MS Kehrheim auf der Ostsee unterwegs gewesen. Das wollten  wir dann doch noch mal klarstellen
> 
> ...


:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## pennfanatic (24. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Die kenne ich beide noch persönlich.
Leider ist der kapitän verstorben. Und die kehrheim fahrt jetzt unter dem Namen ostpreussen 2.

Ist aber ot,.


----------



## Riesenangler (24. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Peinlich peinlich Frau Hagedorn, wenn man als Person in der Öffentlichkeit nicht einmal den Rang oder den Seelenverkäufer  der eigenen Verwandschaft kennt, aber dieses Unwissen als Fakt ausgibt. Aber das kennt man ja, das sich Maschinenwichser(Schmierer) im Kesselraum als Kapitän an Land ausgeben.


----------



## knaacki2000 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Also in meinen Augen ist das eigentliche Thema nicht allein und nicht vorrangig die Fangbegrenzung von 3 bzw. 5 Dorschen.

 Vielmehr ist es das geplante Angelverbot in weiten Teilen der deutschen Nord- und Ostsee und das geplante Angelverbot im Nationalpark Boddenlandschaft.

 Ebenso ist es in meinen Augen problematischer, dass das Mindestmaß für den Dorsch noch immer viel zu niedrig ist - zumal mit dem C&R Verbot in Deutschland.

 Insbesondere in den Fernsehberichten bzw. in der dpa Meldung (die von vielen Zeitungen übernommen wurde) wird fast nur über das Fanglimit berichtet und so aus meiner Sicht ein falscher und unvollständiger Eindruck vermittelt der bei Nichtanglern entsprechend zu einem falschen Bild und wenig Verständnis führt (siehe auch diverse Kommentare auf den Seiten diverser Zeitungen)

 Schade, dass das nicht deutlich wurde bzw. von der Presse nicht so aufgenommen wurde


----------



## Anglerdemo (24. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



knaacki2000 schrieb:


> Schade, dass das nicht deutlich wurde bzw. von der Presse nicht so aufgenommen wurde



Ein großes Problem ist hierbei der Faktor Zeit! Wir haben teilweise 2 Stunden mit den Kamerateams verbracht und alle unsere Statements eingebracht, sind intensiv auf die Thematik eingegangen und haben am Ende eine relativ umfangreiche Pressemappe überreicht. Am Ende wird geschnitten und gekürzt, Zeit um die Pressemappe zu lesen bleibt auch nicht, jeder Sender/ jede Zeitung will als erstes mit dem Artikel raus. Es wird versucht eine neutrale Berichterstattung zu erzielen, jedoch fehlt einfach das Hintergrundwissen bei der Presse. Das sehen wir jetzt (leider) an den Ergebnissen. 

Wir beschäftigen uns seit langer Zeit intensv mit den Themen und kennen die Hintergründe. Doch vielen Anglern sind die Zusammenhänge völlig unbekannt, den Nichtanglern sowieso und dann kommen Kommentare, die sich an der falschen bzw. unvollständigen Berichterstattung orientieren. 

Wir arbeiten dran und halten den Kontakt zu den Medien!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Wir haben unsern Job gemacht - nicht nur die Reportage, auch die ganze Diskussion komplett online gestellt.

Die großen Medien soll(t)en von uns lernen ;-)

[youtube1]POH-esyfMNc[/youtube1]

[youtube1]VTpHliRB65c[/youtube1]


----------



## Fidde (25. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Frau Hagedron präsentiert sich als bockiges Mädchen und ihr einziges Argument ist :" Ich will aber". 
Seeehr schwach !!


----------



## Anglerdemo (25. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Anglerdemo 2.0- jetzt erst recht!

Demnächst mehr... #6


----------



## mefofänger (25. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

:m:m:m:m#6#6#6#6#6:m:m:m:m





Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Anglerdemo 2.0- jetzt erst recht!
> 
> Demnächst mehr... #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Anglerdemo 2.0- jetzt erst recht!
> 
> Demnächst mehr... #6


#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6


Wer kämpft, kann verlieren!

Wer nicht kämpft, hat schon verloren!!!!

Venceremos!!!!


----------



## Anglerdemo (26. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Liebe  Mitstreiter, liebe Unterstützer, wir haben bereits gestern unser neues  Motto veröffentlicht: *

ANGLERDEMO 2.0- jetzt erst recht!  *

 Heute möchten wir Euch die Begründung für unser neues Motto liefern. 

  Am 22.April 2017 hat Frau Bettina Hagedorn von der SPD den neuen  Verordnungsentwurf zu den Angelverbotszonen im Fehmarnbelt als Erfolg  und Lösung "in Abstimmung mit den betroffenen Kutterkapitänen" im Rahmen  unserer Podiumsdiskussion veröffentlicht. Wir konnten bereits am 22.  April 2017 gegenüber Frau Hagedorn - im Beisein der Presse - belegen,  dass dieser Verordnungsentwurf nicht mit den Kutterkapitänen abgestimmt  ist und die Kutterkapitäne sich ganz klar gegen Angelverbote in den AWZ  aussprechen. Ohne wissenschaftlichen Nachweis für einen Nutzen gibt es  für uns nicht einmal eine Diskussionsgrundlage. Dieser Nachweis steht  bis heute noch aus. 

Nichtsdestotrotz hat Frau Bettina Hagedorn an ihrer  Meinung festgehalten und am 24. April 2017 eine Pressemitteilung zu  diesem Thema herausgegeben. Nachzulesen unter http://www.bettina-hagedorn.de/

Dazu gibt es heute einen interessanten Bericht in den Lübecker  Nachrichten. Diesen Artikel haben wir dieser Meldung beigefügt, damit  Ihr einen Vergleich zwischen der Pressemitteilung von Frau Hagedorn und  den Beteiligten ziehen könnt! Die Veröffentlichung erfolgt mit  freundlicher Genehmigung der Lübecker Nachrichten.Vielen Dank an die  LN! http://www.ln-online.de/
















  Nachdem also Frau Hagedorn mit dieser Pressemitteilung uns allen zeigt,  mit welchen Bandagen gekämpft wird, haben wir uns gesagt: Wir Angler  geben nicht auf- jetzt erst recht! 

 Wir hoffen weiterhin auf Eure Unterstützung! 

  Die Vorgehensweise der SPD zeigt einmal mehr, dass wir die drohende  Gefahr ernst nehmen müssen und die Politik eine eigene Wahrnehmung und  Sichtweise hat. Wenn wir uns jetzt nicht wehren und noch lauter werden,  haben wir den Kampf gegen die anglerfeindliche Politik verloren.  Gemeinsam gegen Angelverbote. ANGLERDEMO 2.0

 Details zur ANGLERDEMO 2.0 werden wir bald veröffentlichen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Wir hoffen weiterhin auf Eure Unterstützung!


Anglerboardredaktion steht im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten weiterhin gerne und mit Tatkraft als Medienpartner zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anglerdemo (26. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Anglerboardredaktion steht im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten weiterhin gerne und mit Tatkraft als Medienpartner zur Verfügung.



Sehr gut, DANKE!


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Meine Unterstützung ist euch weiterhin sicher.

*Jetzt erst Recht*t


----------



## Ørret (26. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Netter Artikel...Da freut sich Betty bestimmt drüber:m


----------



## Anglerdemo (26. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Meine Unterstützung ist euch weiterhin sicher.
> 
> *Jetzt erst Recht*t



DANKE!



Ørret schrieb:


> Netter Artikel...Da freut sich Betty bestimmt drüber#t



Ja, Freunde sollte man sich gut aussuchen


----------



## bacalo (26. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Anglerdemo 2.0; aber gerne doch:m.
 Meine Unterstützung habt ihr.

 Gruß
 Peter


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Betty freut sich schon heute............wenn sie alleine in ein paar jahren als rentnerin am strand ............. spazieren gehen kann.

Die Menschen wandern ab............in die großstädte...um arbeit zu bekommen.....die kleinen geschäfte und die mittleren machen dicht.

Andere Touris wandern auch ab............was sollen sie da noch........ist doch die letzten jahre auch kein richtiger sommer mehr da.

szenario nr.1;-))

|wavey:


----------



## Franky (26. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Tscha... Die Beddy...  Passt aber alles irgendwie in ein einheitliches Gesamtbild, oder? Mit Fakten scheint sie gewaltig auf dem Kriegsfuß zu stehen. Naja, vielleicht denkt sie, dass sowas seit dem 20. Januar zum guten Ton gehöre.


----------



## Anglerdemo (27. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Wir sind mit Vollgas in den Vorbereitungen und hoffen, dass bis Ende der  kommenden Woche unser Gerüst steht und wir am 05. Mai 2017 die erste  Pressemitteilung zur "Anglerdemo 2.0 - jetzt erst recht!"  rausgeben können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Ran - Kämpfen !!!


----------



## Rheinangler (27. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Ich würde gerne den tieferen Sinn, den wahren Grund für die verlogene Argumentation von Frau Hagdorn kennen. 

Die kommt doch aus der Region, wieso schadet Sie der Region dann wissentlich und ganz bewusst - das Verbot geht ganz klar zu Lasten des Tourismus, bewirkt 0 zusätzlichen (wesentlichen) Schutz für den Dorsch und wird auch nicht von der Mehrzahl der Bürger befürwortet.

Was also steckt in Wirklichkeit dahinter? Da spielen doch garantiert andere "Interessenten" im Hintergrund eine gewichtige Rolle, die die alte Dame als Zugpferd vor den Karren gespannt haben. 

Politik ist soooooo ätzend und dann spricht die Betty auf Ihrer Homepage von Bürgernähe..... könnte kotzen. #q#q#q


----------



## Sharpo (27. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Rheinangler schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne den tieferen Sinn, den wahren Grund für die verlogene Argumentation von Frau Hagdorn kennen.
> 
> Die kommt doch aus der Region, wieso schadet Sie der Region dann wissentlich und ganz bewusst - das Verbot geht ganz klar zu Lasten des Tourismus, bewirkt 0 zusätzlichen (wesentlichen) Schutz für den Dorsch und wird auch nicht von der Mehrzahl der Bürger befürwortet.
> 
> ...



Politischer Druck, Angst vor Amts- und Ansehensverlust.
Fehler eingestehen bedeutet das Aus der poltischen Karriere.

Wobei sich ja irgendwie selbst Thünen nicht so ganz klar ist was nun Sache ist.


----------



## Flymen (28. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Ich habe es gestern endlich geschafft, die Demo-Videos vom Anglerboard TV zu Ende zu schauen.
Meine Hochachtung, Ihr habt da super Arbeit geleistet und ich bin überzeugt, dass Ihr bei der Version 2.0 noch eine Schippe drauf legt.

Bei uns hier in Sachsen-Anhalt formiert sich der Widerstand auch zunehmend, an dieser Stelle mal noch der Hinweis auf die Unterschriftenaktion unseres LAV ==>
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=327234

Unterschriften aus anderen Bundesländern sind gerne gesehen ==> https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4660971&postcount=8


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Flymen schrieb:


> Ich habe es gestern endlich geschafft, die Demo-Videos vom Anglerboard TV zu Ende zu schauen. Ihr habt da super Arbeit geleistet..


Dannngeee ;-)


Witzigerweise kriegen die Sozen auch aus NRW Feuer - zumindest deren Kanzlerkandidat (sind Angler eigentlich keinen "kleinen Leute"; weil die SPD auch mit Schulz so gegen Angler vorgeht?):

http://www.rhfv.de/uploads/media/Schulz__SPD__wg_AWZ_2__01.pdf
Quelle:
http://www.rhfv.de/index.php?id=53&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=1552&cHash=2ba48256d09c8d2f4df6a3da116dde2c


----------



## Anglerdemo (28. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Flymen schrieb:


> Ich habe es gestern endlich geschafft, die Demo-Videos vom Anglerboard TV zu Ende zu schauen.
> Meine Hochachtung, Ihr habt da super Arbeit geleistet und ich bin überzeugt, dass Ihr bei der Version 2.0 noch eine Schippe drauf legt.



Danke für Dein Lob. Wir werden einen drauf legen, versprochen! 



Flymen schrieb:


> Bei uns hier in Sachsen-Anhalt formiert sich der Widerstand auch  zunehmend, an dieser Stelle mal noch der Hinweis auf die  Unterschriftenaktion unseres LAV ==>
> https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=327234
> 
> Unterschriften aus anderen Bundesländern sind gerne gesehen ==> https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4660971&postcount=8



Wir haben das gestern Abend bereits in Absprache mit Eurem Verband auf unserer Facebookseite eingestellt. Wir helfen natürlich gerne, wenn es um unser aller Hobby geht. Euer Verband hat uns ja ebenfalls sehr, sehr gut unterstützt.

Von Anglern für Angler ist unser Motto. Gemeinsam sind wir stark!


----------



## Flymen (28. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Von Anglern für Angler ist unser Motto. Gemeinsam sind wir stark!


 
 Genau so werden wir unsere ziele erreichen, da bin ich mir jetzt sicher :vik:...Anfang des Jahres hätte ich das so in der Anglerschaft nicht für möglich gehalten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Wir haben das gestern Abend bereits in Absprache mit Eurem Verband auf unserer Facebookseite eingestellt. Wir helfen natürlich gerne, wenn es um unser aller Hobby geht. Euer Verband hat uns ja ebenfalls sehr, sehr gut unterstützt.
> 
> Von Anglern für Angler ist unser Motto. Gemeinsam sind wir stark!


Es wächst zusammen ,m was zusammen gehört.
Mal sehen, ob und wann der Rest-DAFV mit seinen paar Bodensatzlandesverbänden, die er noch hat, das auch begreift.

Und z. B. MeckPomm mit dem bescheuerten 45/0/10 wieder einfängt, bevor die noch mehr Schaden anrichten.

Mein ausdrückliches Lob an die Sachsen-Anhalt - Jungs, die schon auf der Demo klar gezeigt haben, wo der Bartel den Moscht holt!!

Toll, dass die Anglerdemo-Jungs hier auch dann helfen!

Toll!!


----------



## detlefb (28. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> .......
> Witzigerweise kriegen die Sozen auch aus NRW Feuer - zumindest deren Kanzlerkandidat (sind Angler eigentlich keinen "kleinen Leute"; weil die SPD auch mit Schulz so gegen Angler vorgeht?):



Der Rheinische Fischereiverband hat Recht.

Ich weiß wo ich mein Kreuz bei der Landtags Wahl in S-H nicht mache.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

http://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/schle...oher-See-gegen-Angelverbot,anglerdemo102.html


----------



## junglist1 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Scheint so als hätte sich die Einstellung der SPD bei den Landtagswahlen gerächt ;-) Habe schon per Mail gratuliert. Nicht ganz ohne Schadenfreude.......
So jetzt tauschen wir halt Not gegen Elend. 
Fish On


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Wir holen langsam unser Land zurück!

#6


----------



## junglist1 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Es wäre evtl. hilfreich wenn sich ehemalige SPD Wähler mal per Mail bei der SH SPD über Ihre Beweggründe des Lagerwechsels auslassen. Glaube zwar nicht an Wunder aber evtl. merken die dann auch das Angeln schon lange kein Nieschensport mehr ist und das wesentlich mehr davon abhängt als nur die Fangquote.
Irgendwie analysieren werden die das sicherlich auch.

Die Mailadresse bzw. das Kontaktformular steht übrigens auf der Webseite der SPD SH. Ein Gästebuch gibt es leider nicht, aber jedemenge links zu "sozialen" Medien auf welchen ich leider nicht registriert bin.


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

wir sind so klein................das sehen die garnicht..............ein schade


----------



## Hybrid (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Wir sind vielleicht nicht groß...dafür merken die es aber jetzt gewaltig an den Stimmenverhältnissen in der Region#h


----------



## hans albers (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

ob s mit ner anderen patei (hier die partei mit dem C..) 
besser wird wage ich zu bezweifeln.

die labern auch nur und hinterher passiert nüscht...

davon ab glaube ich nicht ,
das angler für den wahlausgang ausschlaggebend waren...


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

[
davon ab glaube ich nicht ,
das angler für den wahlausgang ausschlaggebend waren...[/QUOTE]

die Angler selbst vieleicht nicht, aber das verlogene Verhalten der SPD den Anglern gegenüber. Es sind ja nicht nur Angler betroffen, sondern auch Tourismus


----------



## Anglerdemo (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Die Angler waren sicherlich nicht ausschlaggebend, aber sicherlich waren das auch Anglerstimmen, die der SPD jetzt fehlen! 

Viel wichtiger ist jedoch die Bundestagswahl. Wir werden also den öffentlichen Druck weiterhin hochhalten.

Morgen Abend werden wir vom Orgateam unsere nächsten Aktivitäten in einer großen Runde besprechen und anschließend der Öffentlichkeit vorstellen.

Uns allen ist klar, dass wir weiter kämpfen müssen. Das erste Ziel wird es sein, der breiten Öffentlichkeit aufzuzeigen, dass die Politik der SPD anglerfeindlich ist. Anglerfeindlich, da das Baglimit nicht den Beständen zu Gute kommt und das Angelverbot in den AWZ willkürlich ist, da es hierfür keine wissenschaftliche Grundlage gibt. Wenn wir damit die breite Öffentlichkeit erreichen und diese Punkte glaubhaft vermitteln können, wir der Druck auf die Politik größer werden. Da sicherlich auch Frau Hagedorn ihren Posten als MdB behalten möchte, sollte sie sich endlich für uns Angler einsetzen und sinnlose Verbote nicht mehr als Kompromiss und Lösung verkaufen wollen. In der Region wird sie ansonsten im September einen schweren Stand haben. Dafür werden wir alles unternehmen!


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Die SPD hat nicht nur gezeigt, dass sie anglerfeindlich ist sondern bürgerfeindlich ist. Schließlich sind nicht nur Angler betroffen


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Kämpfen - wir unterstützen weiter, wo und wie wir können!


----------



## Anglerdemo (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Spannend wird es, zu beobachten, wie sich der DAFV bei Anglerdemo 2.0 verhält. Ein Wahlkampfauftritt von Frau Dr. Happach- Kasan ist ja jetzt nicht mehr nötig. Werden die jetzt sogar wieder den Kurs wechseln?


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

meine Unterstützung habt ihr weiterhin


----------



## Anglerdemo (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> meine Unterstützung habt ihr weiterhin




Danke! Wir haben weiterhin viel Zuspruch, was uns immer weiter motiviert.

Ich fahre jetzt nach Europa rüber (Festland :q) und dann treffen wir uns zur nächsten Runde. Wir werden zeitnah berichten #6!


----------



## Anglerdemo (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Liebe Mitstreiter, liebe Unterstützer, liebe Angelfreunde,

  Ministerin Barbara Hendricks hat zwischenzeitlich verkündet, dass die Angelverbote im Fehmarnbelt eingeführt werden. Die Politik hat uns wahrgenommen und auch die Verbotszone nochmalig reduziert, jedoch ist das weiterhin kein tragfähiger Kompromiss! Eine nachvollziehbare wissenschaftliche Begründung über die Störung der Schutzgüter durch Angler liegt nach wie vor nicht vor.

  Ein Verbot – egal auf wie viel % der Ursprungsfläche – ohne nachvollziehbare Begründungen kann niemals ein Kompromiss darstellen. Ein solch gravierender Eingriff in die Grundrechte ohne nachvollziehbare Begründung kann niemals unsere Zustimmung erhalten!

  Ein Verbot des Angelns ohne wissenschaftlichen Nachweis des Nutzens in den Schutzgebieten der deutschen AWZ in Nord- und Ostsee ist ein Freifahrtschein für Verbote für alle von der FHH- Richtlinie betroffenen Gewässer in Deutschland. Aktuelles Beispiel ist die Elbe. Somit sollte wirklich jeder Angler spätestens jetzt erkannt haben, dass wir für alle Angler und alle Angelgewässer in Deutschland kämpfen. Wir kämpfen nicht nur um den Fehmarnbelt, wir kämpfen am Fehmarnbelt darum, dass Angeln von sogenannten Naturschützern nicht kriminalisiert wird.

  Wir wollen weiter für unser Hobby und gegen die anglerfeindliche Politik in Deutschland kämpfen! Für diesen Kampf benötigen wir weiterhin Eure Unterstützung!
  Wenn Ministerin Barbara Hendricks gehofft hat, uns mit Ihrer Ankündigung mutlos gemacht zu haben, hat sie sich verrechnet. Wir werden weiter - wir werden lauter - und wir werden größer für die Angler kämpfen. Als nächste Aktion haben wir jetzt Anglerdemo 2.0 ins Leben gerufen. Unser Motto wird „Lauter und größer“ sein. Wir wollen am 17. Juni 2017 den Angeltourismus bildlich zu Grabe tragen.

  Hierzu werden wir am 17. Juni 2017 in Heiligenhafen direkt am Fischereihafen eine Kundgebung abhalten. Der Beginn wird fünf vor Zwölf sein. Um 12.00 Uhr wird für eine Minute das öffentliche Leben im Hafen von Heiligenhafen und mit Eurer Unterstützung an der ganzen deutschen Küste für eine Schweigeminute ruhen. Die Schweigeminute wird durch ein langes Signal von den in den Häfen liegenden Schiffen beendet.

  Anschließend werden wir die Kundgebung mit Rednern aus Politik, Tourismus und Wissenschaft fortsetzen. Um 12.30 Uhr werden wir einen Trauermarsch durch Heiligenhafen starten und begleitet von Trauermusik einen Sarg als Symbol durch Heiligenhafen tragen.

  Um 15.00 Uhr startet dann der Bootskonvoi. Der Ablauf erfolgt analog zu unserer Planung für den 22. April 2017. Im Rahmen dieses Bootskonvois werden wir eine Seebestattung durchführen. Nach abschließendem Foto an der Fehmarnsundbrücke werden wir den Konvoi offiziell auflösen.

  Wir hoffen, dass Petrus uns dieses Mal gnädig gestimmt ist und freuen uns auf Eure Unterstützung.

  Für unseren Bootskonvoi am 17. Juni 2017 um 15.00 Uhr im Fehmarnsund nehmen wir ab sofort Eure Anmeldungen unter anglerdemo@online.de entgegen. Wir hoffen auf Euer zahlreiches Erscheinen in Heiligenhafen und auf eine erneute gemeinsame, erfolgreiche Aktivität.

  Lasst uns gemeinsam ein Zeichen gegen die anglerfeindliche Politik in Deutschland setzen! Lasst uns gemeinsam für unser Hobby kämpfen! Lasst uns ein Sturm entfachen - der Ministerin Barbara Hendricks ein wuchtiges NEIN entgegenschleudert!

  Weitere Details werden wir in den kommenden Tagen und Wochen veröffentlichen. Wir sind mit Hochdruck in den Vorbereitungen.

  Euer Orgateam der Anglerdemo 2.0


----------



## UMueller (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Bin dabei #6 hab aber kein Boot


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Ihr seid super Jungs


----------



## Skott (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

PETRI & Gutes Gelingen für die gute Sache!!!

Eine Klatsche hat sich die SPD am Wochenende ja schon in SH
geholt, vielleicht gibt es ja am kommenden WE in NRW die zweite...

Meine Bewunderung und meinen Dank für Eure Kraft und Euren Kampfgeist!!!

Und wie Du schon richtig sagst, es geht nicht nur um Fehmarn, den Belt und den Sund, sondern um die Angelei ganz allgemein!!
Es wird höchste Zeit, dass das alle Angler begreifen.

Die Entfernung ist für mich leider zu groß, aber ich werde auch die nächste Aktion von Euch wieder mit einem 20€-er unterstützen...


----------



## Ørret (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Danke!Super Job den ihr da für uns macht#6#6#6
Ich schließe mich an und unterstütze euch auch mit nem Zwanni
Lasst euch nicht unterkriegen


----------



## JottU (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Schön, daß es weitergeht. Und so wie es aussieht ja noch ne ganze Nummer grösser.#6

PS: Ein aktualisierter Threadtitel wäre angebracht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Wir dazu natürlich noch ein eigenes Thema kommen - hab ich schon mit Lars an/abgesprochen


----------



## Anglerdemo (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*



JottU schrieb:


> Ein aktualisierter Threadtitel wäre angebracht.





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wir dazu natürlich noch ein eigenes Thema kommen - hab ich schon mit Lars an/abgesprochen



So sieht es aus und jetzt ist es soweit 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4667105#post4667105


----------



## Skott (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Moin,

hier ist seit einiger Zeit Funkstille???

...gibt es einen neuen Thread für die Anglerdemo II am 17.06.?

Und ist das Spendenkonto immer noch das gleiche wie bei der
ersten Aktion, ich habe noch eine Spende offen;+#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=327712


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

Das ist klasse!!!!!


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund  Fragen- und Infothread der Orga*

#6#6#6#6#6


----------

